# Emerald's PbP game



## Emerald (Mar 18, 2003)

So you are all adrift in the sea, there are sails and ors, but you have no idea which way to go.  After almost an entire day of sailing, you see a man in a boat.  He casts a spell on the water, fish rise to the surface and he proceeds to scoop the fish into his boat.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 18, 2003)

The man grunts with effort has he pulls the heavily-laden net into the boat. Some of the fish have started twitching, but most are still quiescent. He turns and sees you. He starts with surprise.

"Er, fancy running into all those sleeping fish, eh? What a stroke of luck for a poor fisherman! If only I knew some magic so I could do that whenever I wanted. I mean, I don't know any magic. I just wanted to make that perfectly clear. You see before you nothing but an ordinary fisherman with no magical ability whatsoever. Oh, and his, er, _my_ name is Kaltide Kalamari."

He notices a bit more about you and the boat.

"Say, that's a nice boat. Lots of treasure, too. Is that chap dead? He's got a bolt sticking out of him! Are you pirates?"

He raises his arms as if to cast a spell, "Er, no, I don't know how to do that, remember?" but then lifts a spear from the bottom of the boat and strikes a defensive stance. "Bring it on, filthy plunderers of the sea! You'll not take me without a fair, er, well, without a fight anyway. At least a little one, to establish my resistance. I don't like dying. But I'll fight for a bit. Bring it on!"


----------



## Krug (Mar 18, 2003)

"Well look what the tide brought in," says Jarrad. "It seems we have yet another madman for our journey."

"Yes, the chap is dead. People with bolts sticking out of their back tend to have that habit. We're not pirates; just plain folk trying to find a way home. And we're plain tired of fighting. So tell us why you're here. Lost sight of your fishing village?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 18, 2003)

"So what if I'm crazy?"

"Oh, you sir, how goes it? Lovely sun out today? Happen to have any water on you, this salt-water is dread aweful! And a fire perhaps, maybe we can have something to eat. Fish would be wonderful right now, but where exactly would we get them?"

"And they call me crazy? Phaw..."


----------



## Capellan (Mar 18, 2003)

"Cid, you have a spell that lets you create fresh water.  Do I have to explain that to you every day?"  I turn away from the crazed priest ... to the crazed fisherman, "You!  Where are we?  Where is the nearest harbour?"

OOC: do you want us to post revised characters here, or elsewhere?  On the treasure front, there is nothing terribly useful to Cattivo, except the cash.  He's in favour of selling as much of it as possible


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 19, 2003)

"Spells, what are you talking about? Are you crazy? You know, your the one that we should throw into the crazy fishermans boat."

"Hey, perfectly normal non-spellcasting fisherman, wheres the nearest shoreline? We've been stuck out here for a long time with all these worthless items, and we need to land so we can bury them all and mark it with a big X, since we are pirates afterall..."


----------



## Krug (Mar 19, 2003)

"Cid, I thought your God gave you some divine knowledge in operating a boat. Too bad he forgot to give us a *map.*", says Jarrad.

"And if you don't ask your blooming Dei-ty to point us somewhere guess what else we'll be burying on that *X*," continues Jarrad rather threateningly.

_(PS: Where do we post our character sheets? Could you send me my old char sheet as well? Seem to lost it in a hard drive crash...)_


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 19, 2003)

"Hey, you got any beer or tobacco?"  Shouts Reinert.  "I hate fish, "he grumbles.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 19, 2003)

"I'm not crazy. Honest! I just pretend, to fool the local... I mean, just for the heck of it.

"The nearest town is about 2 hours sailing thataway" He indicates a direction vaguely, "It's really not much of a place. Those of us that live there call it "home," but on the maps it's called Trisha's Docks."

Listens to coversation between Cid and Cattivo.

"So you don't cast spells either, eh? That makes two of us then. Be wary, you can't trust the others." Kaltide looks suspiciously about.

"Beer? No. I have some water though, since _nobody_ here can summon it out of thin air," He gives Cid a sly wink, "here!" He tosses a waterskin over to your craft.

"Don't hate fish, short and grumbly one! Fish are the best! I catch 'em, smoke 'em, and sell 'em. Day after day. Nothing else to do. Nothing new ever happening."

He pauses, deep in thought, for a moment.

"You know, you're right. Fish are terribly boring. Somewhere, though, there are bigger fish. Someday, I will travel the world and see them all.

"I have enough fish for the day. If you like, you can follow me to the Docks."

Kaltide starts messing with his sails. Though not as competant as some you've seen, he _does_ seem to know what he's doing.


----------



## Emerald (Mar 19, 2003)

Cattivo, Jarrad, Cid, and Reinert: You do not recognize the name of the Town and have no idea where you are in relation to where you were when you were captured.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 19, 2003)

"Right then, let's get going!"

"You sure seem lucky with the fish, good sir."


----------



## Krug (Mar 19, 2003)

Jarrad nods, "Yes, lets follow him to the docks. I would like to have the company of more normal folk."


----------



## Emerald (Mar 19, 2003)

The two boats sail southwest for approx. two hours.   As you get closer you see a small fishing village with docks out to sea.  It is twilight and there is smoke rising from the houses as people prepare for the night.  There are several other boats docking and unloading fish at the docks after a days fishing.  You all dock at an empty dock and unload from your vessels. 

Kaltide: You see a nicely dressed merchant walking up the dock toward you.  You recognize him as Albert Callzone, the owner of the local fish smokery.


----------



## Capellan (Mar 19, 2003)

"So ... where's the nearest road out of this dump?"


----------



## Krug (Mar 19, 2003)

"And where can we sell our stuff?"


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 19, 2003)

"Ho! Albert Callzone! 'Tis I, Kaltide Kalamari! I have found these noble adventuring pirates on the high seas! Are any of the merchants currently rich enough to do dealings with such a large pile of treasure? How's the wife?"


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 19, 2003)

Reinert crosses his fingers & says quietly "Tobacco, beer, bath, loose gnome women & a good merchant.  It could happen."


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 19, 2003)

"Do you have a church here? What do they worship?"


----------



## Emerald (Mar 19, 2003)

Albert Callzone wrings his hand as he walks up the docks to the party.  Upon hearing his good friend, Kaltide's, comments he looks relieved.

 Adventures you say.  Welcome, Welcome to Trisha's docks.  You are just the sort of fellas I was hoping to find.  

Kaltide, your last shipment of smoked fish left yesterday for Evernest with the caravan.  Shepa, the cobblers teenage son, was traveling with the caravan to visit his Aunt.  He returned this morning with the news that two creatures attacked the caravan yesterday evening, killing everyone, except him.  He is an exceptional runner you know.  Until the road is cleared of this danger, I will not be sending any more caravans out of Trisha's Docks.    

He turns to Cattivo I beseech you to help us, besides there is only the one road out of town and it is now unsafe 

He looks Jared up and down  Surely a stong and powerful fellow such as yourself can make our roads safe for travel once more.  

He peers down at Reinert Please partake of our hospitality.  The local tavern, The Slippery Fish, is just down that street He motions down a nearby street.  But consider my offer, I can provide a reward for the safe passage of my caravans once more. 

He then turns to Cid  You inquire into our church?  Why we have a nice modest temple to Farlanghn for all wery travelers to vist.   It is near the village square. 

He addresses the entire party.

Please our town does not boast of a garrison or fighters guild.  We are mearly a fishing village and port for merchant caravans traveling to far distant lands.  Please rest for the night at the local inn and tavern and consider helping us.  Kaltide, until this matter is resolved Callzone Smokery will be unable to purchase your fish.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 19, 2003)

"We might be able to do business, Albert.  We do need to get out of town.  Can you tell us the names of nearby towns?  What nation does Trisha's Dock belong to?

We also have acquired some valuable items we might be interested in converting to cash.  Is there someone around who might be interested in purchasing such items?  Is there a merchant who sells arms, armor & adventuring equipment?

OOC:  Is this campaign set in an established world?  (i.e. Greyhawk, FR?...)  Have we gone up our level yet, or do we need to train?


----------



## Capellan (Mar 19, 2003)

"Food and a decent bed first.  And I need to buy new clothes.  Tomorrow we can talk about what you'll pay us to fix your problems for you."

OOC: do you want updated character sheets posted here?


----------



## Krug (Mar 19, 2003)

"Of course I'll help... but perhaps a little incentive would be good," says Jarrad, doing his best to smile.

_Callzone... that's a bit of an odd name. Why does it make me think of discounts?_ muses Jarrad.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 20, 2003)

"What? The caravan - _attacked_??? My fish were on it? The fish I caught by the sweat of my own personal _physical_ labor? Is there no justice in this world? Does fate feel no compassion for a poor, mundane fisherman like myself? Have I not suffered enough in my short life?

"But fear not, gentle Calzone! These fearless adventurers have obviously arrived as some sort of divine SIGN, and _must_ be the answer to our problem! They will prevail where nobody has yet failed! Though the blood from their previous victorys has not yet fully dried, they are surely ready to leap into the fray once more!

"Though I am but a lowly, powerless fisherman, I feel that I should accompany them. I know the region marginally less poorly than do they, so I will function as a guide of sorts. Ah, woe! If only I had some skills applicable to adventuring, I would be leaping at this chance to escape this slimy hellhole even more eagerly than I already am!"


----------



## Emerald (Mar 20, 2003)

> * OOC: do you want updated character sheets posted here? *




You can post them here or email them to me which ever you prefer.



> * Is this campaign set in an established world? (i.e. Greyhawk, FR?...) Have we gone up our level yet, or do we need to train? *




This is not set in any established world.  It is set in a homebrew I am constructing to fit the mods I am using.  You were all from the nation of Lanlera, and you have no knowledge of where you are in relation to there.

You have leveled,  I am not going to impement training in my campaign.


----------



## Emerald (Mar 20, 2003)

Of course, of course I would not expect you to decided with out a good dinner and a nights sleep.  I will arrange it with the Inn Keeper to allow you a free meal and a free night stay.  There is a great merchant in town that deals in just the types of supplies you are looking to sell.  You might even find something there you would like to buy.

Thank you so much Kaltide, I trust you will be able to pursuade these brave souls to take up this cause.  I will come to the Inn tomorrow morning to discuss it.   

With that he lead you all to The Slippery Fish.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 20, 2003)

(I'm _really_ going to enjoy playing with Merak...)

"Alright, but may we wait till morning before we leave? I have some preperations that do not involve communing with a god to make, and will be busy. Whatever supplies you select I will make due with."

*Spell Prep*
0th - Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light (x2)
1st - Shield of Faith, Divine Favor, Command, D-Inflict Light Wounds

Cid's prayers to his grandeous god take place with no secrecy, despite what it seems he says. He prepares himself to save lives, and also recovers his positive energy. He waits to be told that everyone is ready, and entrusts his preparations to his god and fortune.

"Let us move forward, and see what the problem is. Mayhaps the problem can be solved without any bloodshed, although I entrust it that you all are going to gather as much information about the situation as possible first. If we do need to shed blood of our enemies, we will keep it to only those who will not be reasoned with, correct?"


----------



## Capellan (Mar 20, 2003)

"Yes.  Absolutely." I lie smoothly, then turn to the others.  "Right.  Here's my plan: break fast, bath, bed, barter.  In that order.  The rest of you can do as you please."

I head for the Slippery Fish, confident that it will have nothing suitable for my delicate digestion, and fully prepared to complain bitterly about this fact, at some length.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 20, 2003)

*Reinert*

"This fish diet must be making me weak in the head; I actually agree with the half elf.  Geez.  I hope they serve a proper breakfast of turnips, mushrooms & beer around here."


----------



## Krug (Mar 20, 2003)

"Oh for a piece of bread... even if it be stale," says Jarrad.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 21, 2003)

Reinert would have spent some time on the boat using his Apraise skill to estimate the value of the treasure.  They'll use this when the bargain to sell it.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 23, 2003)

Sitting with you at the inn, Kaltide chats with the rest of you over a pint of something similar to ale.

"Well, welcome to the island Kingdom of Fydoria, my newfound friends. We are a simple folk who live our simple lives in relative peace. I've heard of your land, Lanlera. I think it lies somewhere to the southeast. Or thereabouts. Never been there, but I've heard the merchant captains talking about it. I hear you grow good turnips there. Lanlera's claim to fame actually, since I hear the fishing around there stinks." He wrinkles his nose, "Well, fishing always stinks. But there, it stinks because there _aren't_ any fish, and here it stinks because there _are_."

"Anyway, Fydoria is probably a few hundred miles across. But it's still small enough to be called an island, even though there are some chaps inland who've never bothered to visit the seaside. The capital city of Fy is on the other side of the island from here, on a smaller island in Fydor Bay. Been there once. Wreched place. Tons of seals. They get in the streets, and leave messes everywhere."

"Anyway, the merchants here will be happy to do business. Shipping has been slow recently, and now with the road closed, boats aren't stopping here at all - they're sailing around the island to safer ports. The merchants will open their doors an hour after sunrise tomorrow - they're already closed for the night."

He finishes his "ale" and wipes his mouth with a badly-stained sleeve.

"Well, good night. I'll meet you here for breakfast. I believe Calzone will be here too. You can tell him then for sure whether or not you want the road-safety job."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 23, 2003)

Reinert nurses his beer & looks up in the air.  "Well, I'm up for the job.  I haven't got anything to go home to anyway, actually.  Maybe some additional cash would get something going."


----------



## Capellan (Mar 23, 2003)

"I'm up for the money.  Maybe then I can buy passage home."

I pick fastidiously at my food, wrinkling my nose at every glob of grease, bone or gristle.


----------



## Krug (Mar 23, 2003)

"Well I won't leave my brave companions," says Jarrad. "Now can we get a comfortable bed?"


----------



## Emerald (Mar 23, 2003)

Reinert: Your appraisal abitlites estimate the value of the items as follows:

a longsword  15 gp
studded leather armor  25 gp
dagger  2 gp
heavy crossbow  50 gp
an arcane spell book  you cannot estimate the value you would need to have it appraised by an arcane spell caster
padded armor  5 gp
a short bow  30 gp
gem incrusted chain mail 450 gp
a large gem incrusted steel shield 136 gp
gem incrusted bastard sword  268 gp
gem incrusted dagger  453 gp
masterwork scale mail  200 gp
masterwork light mace  305 gp
gold coronet  500 gp
silver coronet  250 gp
chest of 600 gp  
the galley  you cannot estimate the value you would need to have it appraised by a sailor or shipbuilder
gold and silver dinnerware  1300 gp
hand mirror  25 gp


----------



## Emerald (Mar 23, 2003)

You all sleep the night and when you come down for breakfast in the morning Albert is there.

Good Morning! Good Morning!  I trust you all slept well.  I have consulted the other merchants in town and we are willing to offer a reward of 5000 gp for the clearing of the danger from our roads.


----------



## Krug (Mar 23, 2003)

"5000? Why.. that sounds fairly excellent to me. Doesn't it, my fellow companions?" Jarrad says, his eyes lighting up. _5000! A thousand each at least! That could buy a nice farm!_


----------



## Capellan (Mar 23, 2003)

"That sounds acceptable." I grudgingly admit, while internally doing a dance of glee at the thought of _all that money_.

Am I able to estimate the value of the spellbook?  I _am_ an arcane caster, though I don't use the same type of spells.

OOC: and I still need to post my updated character, don't I?  Will try to do that tonight.  I have updated it, just haven't posted the details.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 24, 2003)

"I too accept this offer.  If we're lucky, there will be some orcs involved.  I didn't get to kill one on the island, & I'm still irked about that.  Now let us confer amongst ourselves before further action."

Reinert asks the others to join him in a private conference.  Since he's now bathed & doesn't smell nearly as bad as usual, I'll assume they agree.

"Since it looks like we have another adventure ahead of us, let's decide what to do with our loot.  Now I"ve done some um... er... _trading_ in my day, & I've estimated the value of our loot as follows [per list by Emerald].  That comes to about 4614 gps, + the value of the boat & the spell books.  I think we should sell the heavy stuff we don't want, in order to buy some equipement we'll need to clear this pass.  Hopefully we can keep some of the jewls to split when we get home.  If you trust us, I suspect elfy, " he indicates Cattivo" & I can get a good price for the stuff.  If anyone wants to claim anything in particular, speak up."

"I reckon we ought to give the spell books to that fisherman, perhaps in exchange for a portion of his reward money.  None of us has any use for them, as I understand it.  So what do you say?  Let's start selling & buying!  I want to get me one of them high pull composite bows."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 24, 2003)

(OOC: I believe Emerald forgot to mention that sellback prices are only 50% of the true value of the items. She said she was going to post it, but I think she forgot.)

In the morning Kaltide shows up outside the Slippery Fish with a wagon drawn by a pair of horses. It is laden with all kinds of adventuring supplies.

"Hello fellow adventuring folk! I have spent the last of my savings and purchased what I like to call my... ADVENTURE FISHING-WAGON! From the back of this noble vehicle, we shall plumb the depths of evil and cast our our nets to catch fame and fortune! Our hooks shall catch in the jaw of danger and we shall reel it in and clup it to death and toss it in a pail of water to keep it fresh.

"I have had a notion. No, a dream! No, a _vision!_ No, a full fledged PROPHECY! That this road-safety trip is just the beginning of a great and illustrious career!

"The people for ages to come will sing the praises of KALTIDE THE FISHERWIZARD.... er, that is..... KALTIDE THE FISHER*MAN* and his trusty sidekicks, the Four Plundering Pirates of Fydoria!

"Or something similar. Whatever. 

"There's room in the back. You getting on?"

Kaltide's eyes light up as you offer him the spellbook.

"Why, I would recognize a book like this anywhere! Is is a Fisherman's Almanac, much like the one I carry." He pulls out from a chest in the wagon a battered spellbook with images of fisherman catching fish embossed on the cover, "These rare tomes contain advanced tactics on the topic of finding and catching bigger and tastier fish! I make a special point of studying mine every morning, lest I loose my edge should any fishing unexpectedly need to be done." 

Kaltide snatches the book and briefly flips through the pages of arcane writing and mystical diagrams. "Yes, yes, very similar to mine. Perhaps I will be able to learn something new, though."

He waits for you to board the wagon or indicate that you would rather not. He does not offer to let anyone sit on the front seat with him, though there is clearly room.

You can see that, among other things, Kaltide has packed a tent, a large fishing net, several lengths of rope, several jugs of ale, and lots of water and food.

Upon closer inspection, you notice that the bulk of the rations are smoked fish. There is a separate package that smells of delicious fresh meat and cheese, but it is clearly labeled: "Kaltide's special rations. If you're hungry, eat fish."

The jugs of ale are similarly labeled, directing any thirsty companions to try out the water skins and leave the ale for Kaltide.

Kaltide ignores any smart or sarcastic remarks about his speech, his analysis of the spellbook, and his wagon and its contents. He directs the horses to start off onto the road and out of Trisha's Docks.


----------



## Krug (Mar 24, 2003)

Jarrad claws his face. "I am sure my God is testing me. Two near-insane companions... Yes let's hit the road, and rid these town of the terrors that threaten it quickly! Then a round of mead at the tavern it shall be!"


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 24, 2003)

"Hey, let's not be in a big rush." Says Reinert.  "I need to go buy some armor & weapons.  We need to be ready for this stuff.  & hey, Kaltide, those spell books aren't free.  We risked life & limb to get those things.  We'll need to be paid a fair price for those things when the time comes to divy up the loot these mauraders have."

OOC:  Reinert would like to go shopping.  Can he obtain things at PHB prices?  He would very much like a suit of Masterwork studded leather & a Mighty long composite bow +2.  Can he obtain such things here?


----------



## Capellan (Mar 24, 2003)

OOC: I think that we should probably work out exactly what we are doing with the loot from last adventure before running off on this one.  It shouldn't take long: we just need everyone to say if there is anything from the equipment list that they want.  Then we can work out what's left, halve the value, and split the result as cash among the four original players.  Then Reinert can find out if he has the money for those items he wants. 

I'll start: Cattivo wants the mirror (25 gp) and the gem encrusted dagger (453 gp).  Anyone else?

Also, Cattivo's updated character sheet (not including the two items asked for above) is here.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 24, 2003)

Kaltide hisses into Reinert's ear, "I think you'll consider yourself adequately repayed when I use the secrets of this almenac to save your life at some point in the future, eh? And am I not providing transportation, supplies, shelter, and food? A little thanks would be appreciated!" 

The fisherwizard darts a furtive glance at the villagers in the vicinity, "Any be careful what you say too loudly. _THEY_ are everywhere. These are almenacs, and I am a fisherman. Understand? Perhaps I will speak more on the subject when we are further away from civilization."

Kaltide will grudgingly agree to use his wagon to ferry saleable treasure around to various local merchants.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 24, 2003)

Reinert responds softly to Kaltide.  "I happen to know that spell books are more valuable than a little food, shelter & transport.  You've also got your own reasons for clearing the pass.  We're here for the money.  But if you save my life, " Reinert pauses & glances around to make sure none of the others can hear, "or that of any of my friends, then you can keep those spell books for free."

OOC:  Reinert would like the long sword, dagger, masterwork mace & shortbow.  Although if he is able to buy a better bow, he would take that instead.  He's also happy to give the mace to Cid or Cattivo if they would like it.  He's just as happy, or happier, using a longsword.

As for selling everything, I think we might get a better price later.  Let's only sell what we have to in order to purchase what we want.


----------



## Capellan (Mar 24, 2003)

"Well I for one need a change of clothes ... several changes, in fact.  And some elementary items such as backpacks would not go astray."


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 24, 2003)

Cid needs a holy symbol, some possible spell components, and maybe some of the resources could be spent to allow me to create some scrolls of cure light wounds... over the next few days... when we get the chance that is.


----------



## Emerald (Mar 26, 2003)

Reinert: I have figured out a mechanic to use your appraisal to give you a chance of getting more that half the PHB price, but you also have a chance of selling it for less if you appraised it low.  So let me know exaxtly what you are selling and I will tell you how much you get for it. 

Cid: Since you worship Pelor, it will be pretty easy to find a holy symbol in town, they are pretty common.   It won't be as ornate as one you get at a temple but will work just as well. 

You can find anything you have the money for.  Later, it will get harder to find some magical weapon and certian items but at this point you could not afford those items anyway.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 26, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Well, guys.  It would be nice to save some of this treasure to see if we could get better prices, but the fact is, it won't do us any good if we're dead.  So I reckon we ought to get the best equipment money can buy.  This is what I want:

Masterwork studded leather armor 175 gp
Mighty +2 Composite Long bow  300
Masterwork Thieves Tools  100 
50 foot silk rope 50
Quiver + 20 arrows 1
Longsword 15

Total   601 gp.

If we all want that much, we'll need to sell virtually everything.  If Jarred doesn't want our current longsword, I wouldn't need that.  But how much does everyone else want to spend?  Let's total up what we need to sell & get to selling it."


----------



## Capellan (Mar 26, 2003)

OOC: I think the best thing to do is work out what we aren't selling (so far the only things claimed are the jewelled dagger and the mirror - both by Cattivo) then sell the rest, split the proceeds, and buy what we want.  That way we can get the shopkeeping out of the way asap, and get on with the adventure. 

How does that sound to everyone?


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 26, 2003)

*Reinert*

OK, I agree w/Capellan.  Let's sell the lot, execpt for what's claimed & get on with things.  How much do we get, Emerald?


----------



## Krug (Mar 26, 2003)

I'd like a Masterwork longsword and normal dagger, and a quiver with arrows as well. 

Lets see how much we have maybe we can spend some on mounts. Some rations as well, of course.


----------



## Emerald (Mar 26, 2003)

You go to several local merchants looking for the best price.  This is what you get:

studded leather armor 18 gp
heavy crossbow 27 gp
padded armor 2 gp
gem incrusted chain mail 220 gp
a large gem incrusted steel shield 91 gp
gem incrusted bastard sword 211 gp
masterwork scale mail 137 gp
gold coronet 503 gp
silver coronet 238 gp
chest of 600 gp 
gold and silver dinnerware 472 gp

Total: 2519 gp
Divided by 4 = 629 per person

Cattivo kept :
Silver Mirror
Gem incrusted dagger

Reinert kept:
long sword
dagger
masterwork mace
shortbow

Were you going to sell the spell book and/or ship?


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 26, 2003)

Kaltide has been sitting in the wagon's seat, browsing the new spellbook, "Bah! This bloody thing only has two fishing techniques in it - one of them I already know, and one of them is, um, not allowed by my, um, fishing philosophy.

Sell it."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 26, 2003)

*Reinert*

"I actually don't want this mace.  I just assumed Cat or Cid would want it.  If you guys don't, let's sell it.  & we'll sell the spell book, I guess.  I think you still owe it to me to save our lives, Kaltide.  After all, it's the thought that counts, isn't it?"  Reinert says with wink.  "I hate boats, personally.  But I guess we're going to need to sail to get off this island, so I reckon we should keep the boat for now, unless someone needs more money."

Reinert happily then spends the rest of his take on the above mentioned items.  This costs 586 gps, leaving him 43 gps in cash, which he promptly spends on a large wooden shield, ale, a pipe, & some pipeweed.  He loads all his stuff into Kaltide's wagon.  

I will send you an updated character sheet including AC & weapons attack numbers.

"Before we leave town, let's ask the merchants to tell us all they know about the trouble in the pass.  Do they have any idea what is attacking?  Any knowledge of what happened to the other caravans? etc."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 26, 2003)

"It's the thought that counts? What a ridiculous phrase. What, so if I just 'think' about saving your life, that would be good enought for you? Don't be absurd. Actions count, not thoughts.

"And of course I will save your life, if it's in danger and I'm able. All of you! You seem like such decent folk," hE darts a furtive glance around, and continues quietly, "And unlike all these locals, you're not secretly out to get me."


----------



## Krug (Mar 26, 2003)

Jarrad goes shopping, since he now has more money than he ever did as a mercenary, and is quite content after purchasing a fine longsword. He is glad to sell the gem-encrusted chain mail, considering it too gaudy, but thinks that the party has been scammed with the prices. Nevertheless, now in Chain Mail and Shield he looks more like a warrior and less like a boat stowaway, and is prepared for the task ahead.

"Sell the boat... or perhaps we could exchange it for a mule," says Jarrad. 

_Char posted here:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=45629

Note that I assume he keeps the large shield._


----------



## Capellan (Mar 26, 2003)

Cattivo will buy:

backpack                                2
belt pouch                               1
bedroll                                    0.1
flint & steel                             1
ink & pen                                8.1
alchemist's fire (3)                 60
soap                                         0.5
waterskin                                 1
masterwork harp                  100
spell component pouch	 5
courtier's outfit (3)                90
entertainer's outfit                    3
scroll case                                 1
paper (10 sheets)                     4

That leaves him 352.3 gold.  Are there potions or scrolls for sale anywhere in town?  (if not, he will probably get a masterwork weapon, but if there are, he will get the magic stuff instead)


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 27, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *
> "Sell the boat... or perhaps we could exchange it for a mule," says Jarrad.
> *




"Nah. Keep it. There's a place over there that'll keep it safe for you for a silver a month. Just pay up in advance. That way, if you ever need a boat, you got one. She's small, but seaworthy, and an antique to boot. You don't just _sell_ a perfectly good boat."


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 27, 2003)

(Cid will need the mace. It may take me a day or two to really post again, I've got heavy work this week.)


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 27, 2003)

*Reinert*

OOC:  I went ahead & posted Reinert on the Rogues Gallary thread Krug started.

Reinet asks Cattivo.  "Hey helfy, don't you need to buy a big axe or something?  How are you going to kill those nasties if they get too close for your crossbow?"

He then says something in Dwarven.  Does Cattivo understand?


----------



## Capellan (Mar 27, 2003)

"A dagger will suffice for me.  They're well suited for silencing folk who talk too much."

Cattivo does not speak Dwarven.


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2003)

Jarrad looks at the dwarf. "So you have a longsword too," he says. "Well... it's not as LONG as mine!" he sneers. "And shouldn't you be using a SHORT bow?" Jarrad laughs at his own joke.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 27, 2003)

Edit: Husband was logged into my computer and he did not log out, will repost as myself.


----------



## Emerald (Mar 27, 2003)

You also sell the spellbook for 250 gp.

You ask around and find out that the pass through the mountians between Trisha's Docks and Evernest has been beset by monsters.  There are at least two monsters that stand 8 feet tall and are covered in feather and fur.  A man left with the intention of tracking the beasts last night.  That is all they know. 


[OOC:  I will be out of town until Monday night and we can pick up with you all leaving town then]


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 27, 2003)

*Reinert*

Reinert scowls at Jarred's short comment, but comes up with no reply.  "Hey, Catty.  I was just trying to tell you about the new name I"ve got for you.  It means 'Heart of Bravery' in God's language (Dwarven).  It's pronounced 'Helfy'."  Reinert keeps his face straight.  "Meanwhile, I'll going to try to find you a better weapon to defend yourself with.  That dagger's just not going to cut against 8 foot tall winged ogres.  Of course, I've now spent all my cash for that fine pipeweed & ale.  Jarred, perhaps you could find another weapon to bring along just in case Helfy needs one.

"Hey Cid.  Is there a temple of your faith around here?  I'm still dying with curiosity about what your religion is all about.  I'd go with you.  You could tell them I'm your dad."

OOC:  If anyone else speaks dwarvish, let me know.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 28, 2003)

"It seems that they know 'of' my religion, but that's it. My temple praises Ra-Pelor, which some worshipers of Pelor believe is a false appearance of Pelor. I'm quite sure that it's the same god, just a different religion and church, with a slightly more Cuthbert like faction of militant priests."


----------



## Krug (Mar 28, 2003)

"Pah... well whatever God you call yours, he better give you good fortune with mace!" says Jarrad. "Shall we be on our way?"
He'll jump into the wagon and be ready for the journey ahead.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 29, 2003)

*Reinert*

"So Cid.  If I wanted to join your church, could I still kill orcs, goblins & large hairy/feathery things without remorse?  Would I just have to try to talk them out of their evil ways, or is that just your theory on how to do things?  Care for a smoke?"


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 29, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *"... I'm quite sure that it's the same god, just a different religion and church, with a slightly more Cuthbert like faction of militant priests." *




"Militant, eh? Good! A little violence is probably what we need on this errand. Glad to hear you won't shirk at a bit of head bashing!

"Me, I could care less about the gods. Did you know there's no god of the ocean? Isn't that strange? If I were to worship any god, that would be the one. Obad-Hai is close, but he's just a generic-brand 'God of Nature,' of which the sea just happens to be a part. He's god of the sea by default - not because he feels any particular attachment to those of use who spend our lives out on it.

"Did you say it's finally time to go? Right. Those of you who want a ride, climb on in."

Kaltide steers his wagon out onto the west road, keeping a watchful eye out for any villiagers they might pass on the way. Once we get out into the wilderness, he sighs and relaxes and pays a lot less attention to his surroundings.


----------



## Capellan (Mar 29, 2003)

I climb into the wagon, sit as far away from Reinert as possible, and refuse to talk to anybody.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 29, 2003)

Cid gets on as well, despite his confusion and conundrom goings on inside his head.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 29, 2003)

"Well, Kaltide, now that we're away from civilization a bit, perhaps you can tell us why you have to hide your special abilities."

"Cid never tells me about his religion.  Do you think he thinks that I'm not proper conversion material?  What do you think, Helfy? If you've got a headache, it's nothing some good ogre blood won't cure."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 30, 2003)

Kaltide looks around nervously.

"I suppose since I'm going to be traveling with you and all.... You realize this is not something I normally speak of."

He seems to lapse into a more lucid state than before as he recalls the story.

"Long ago, an distant ancestor of mine discovered the secrets of Fisherwizarding. He traveled long and far, finding the best magic for the luring and catching of fish in great numbers. He recorded this lore in the book I keep in that chest. It is very old.

"The lore and the book were passed down generation to generation, and in general, the fisherwizards lived in peace. They did not conceal themselves back then. Some of their knowledge helped preserve them in times of strife, but mostly it just made them a good livlihood.

"Too good. Eventually, the people of my great-great-great grandfather's village grew jealous of his success, and demanded he share his knowledge. He tried to teach them, but many of them were dull, and all of them were impatient. Before they could even begin to grasp the meaning of what he was saying, they accused him of deliberately hindering their understanding. They grew violent. Only by the spells that he had memorized at the time did he escape with the book and his life.

"And now it comes to me. I know what will happen if the secret gets out, and I am very careful not to be TOO successful, lest they grow suspicious. Alas, the burden of keeping such a secret from all those that I live and work with has been eating away my sanity. I had to leave. I had to find something else.

"but no matter what happens with you people, I feel that I will always be, at heart, a fisherman."

Kaltide lapses into silence. Soon he starts mumbling under his breath and glaring about suspiciously, as he had been before.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 30, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Kaltide, something tells me you've never tried a good Dwarven Mushroom caserole."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 1, 2003)

.


----------



## Emerald (Apr 1, 2003)

You travel for most of the day, as late afternoon approches you see the pass where the attacks took place up ahead. You will reach the pass in about 45 min.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 1, 2003)

Quietly: "And there it is. The _Pass of Death_. Untold numbers of caravans not numbering over one have gone into that deathtrap, never to return. Do we dare press onward? Do we have what it will take to enter that vile place and emerge alive? Only time will tell."

Kaltide keeps the wagon going along the road like before, then turns to the others.

"Should we be clever? My plan was simply to march boldly into the Maw of Doom and see what happens."


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 1, 2003)

*Reinert*

What does the surrounding terrain look like?  Does it appear that Reinert could sneak through it on foot?

"Let's not just ride right in.  Do you have any useful spells for hiding?  Perhaps Helfy & I could sneak along the side.  Or just me."


----------



## Krug (Apr 1, 2003)

Jarrad takes his weapon out. "Yes, let the dwarf check it out. And before you die, do scream to let us know," says the warrior nonchalantly.


----------



## Capellan (Apr 1, 2003)

"Let Reinert search on his own.  If I go with him then no doubt his fool chatter will get us _both_ killed."


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 2, 2003)

"You sir, are a very charismatic fisherwizard. I hope that the sun protects you in all your fishing. I have a fondness for the glades myself, the ocean and seas are far too... dark for myself."

Cid quites down a bit, then ponders to his friend Kaltide, "Yes, your logic is sound. We should walk right into the midst of this mess and ignore all possible tactfulness. We should also wear bright colors, so that our enemies can find us so we can slay them."


----------



## Emerald (Apr 2, 2003)

It is light forest where you are getting denser as you continue into the pass.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 2, 2003)

*Reinert*

"OK.  I don't believe in being ambushed.  I fight best when I'm the one doing the ambushing.  Let's stop for a spell when we're about 15 minutes from the pass, & let me sneak ahead.  You can chat about fishing for 10 minutes, then follow in your wagon.  Looks like I'll be going alone.  If I spot some uglies, I probably won't attack until you guys are close.  I'd appreciate help if I start shouting."

Assuming they agree, Reinert will hop off the wagon when they're a little closer, & sneak forward.  He'll pick the side of the road that seems to offer better concealment going forward, yet still be passable.  He'll move at one half speed (10 foot/round) in order to use his max move silently & hide.  Both of those are at a +5 modifier.  He'll keep his comp bow in hand.  He'll leave his backpack in the wagon, so he only brings his sword, quiver & dagger.


----------



## Emerald (Apr 2, 2003)

Reinert: You jump off the wagon and proceed into the forest.  Creeping towards the pass.  After 15 min.  you spot the creatures sniffing the air and watching the road.  You hear the wagon catching up with you.  The creatures move towards the road.

Jarrad: You see the creatures lumbering out of the woods.  You do not see Reinert.

Cid: You see the forest and trees and the sunlight pouring through them in pretty patterns.  

Cattivo: You see the ground rolling by beneth the wagon.  

Kaltide: You also see the creatures advancing on the wagon.  You do not see Reinert.

Initiative: 
Kaltide
Cattivo
Reinert
Monsters
Cid
Jarrad


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 2, 2003)

Kaltide emits a high pitched shriek: "Some sort of savage, bestial demons! We're under attack!"

He jumps off of the wagon and _sets_ his shortspear against a potential charge. (The others will have seen his 2 spare spears in the wagon, should they want to use them.)

Tearfully: "The must have already eaten that poor dwarf. I knew I shouldn't have let him wander off on his own..."


----------



## Krug (Apr 2, 2003)

_How far are they?_

"Damn it Kelteid, I don't think they've seen us and now you've alerted them!" Jarrad draws his bow and sees what the creatures do. He doesn't fire yet, however.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 2, 2003)

Cid will react very patiently, waiting to see what's going on. If he continues to see nothing but sunlight, he will continue to stare pointlessly upwards. If he does see a need to react, he'll pick up his mace and yell at whatever has been encountered, "Hey, who goes there? What's going on?"


----------



## Capellan (Apr 2, 2003)

Alerted by Kaltide's shouts, I scramble over to the opposite side of the cart and throw a _sleep_ spell at the beasts (Will DC 15).


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 3, 2003)

*Reinert*

OOC:  How many creatures can Reinert see?  What do they look like?  About how far away are they from him?  From the wagon?

If Reinert is within 30 feet, & is thus able to do a sneak attack, he will fire his composite bow at the closest one.  If they seem to be orcs or smaller, he'll fire one arrow each at two creatures.  If they're bigger, he'll fire both arrows at one target.
Two shots at: +1BAB+2Dex+1feat-2(rapid shot)=+2(1d8)+3+1d6

If they're beyond 30 feet, he'll probably wait, & try to approach closer in order to sneak attack.


----------



## Emerald (Apr 3, 2003)

Round One: 

Kaltide You jump off of the wagon and sets your shortspear against a potential charge.

Cattivo: You scramble over to the opposite side of the cart and throw a sleep spell at the beasts. [OOC:  I still need your new character sheet, please email me or post it in the Rogue's Gallery]

.You see a flaming arrow come out of the woods and hit the larger creature for 7 pts of damage.  

Reinert: You see two Large creatures covered in Fur and Feathers. One is considerably larger than the other. They appox. 30 feet from you and 45 feet from the wagon.
You fire two shots with your composite bow at the larger of the two Creatures.  The first one misses.  The second arrow hits him for 5 pts of damage.

Creatures: They charge the party. 
 The larger one charges Jarrad hitting him for 9 pts of damage.
The smaller one charges Kaltide hitting him for 6 pts. of damage. 
The short spear injures the creature for 6 pts. of damage

Cid: You pick up your mace and yell at the creatures  "Hey, who goes there? What's going on?"

Jarrad: [You did not say you are attacking but since you have been attacked I will assume you will, if not just let me know]  You attack the creature in front of you with your longsword for 8 pts of damage.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 3, 2003)

"Arrows! Arrows from the woods! Either they're on our side, or they're really bad shots!"

Kaltide (whose initiative has now changed, mind you)drops his spear and casts (defensively) _Color Spray_. If there's any way he can catch both of the creatures without getting any companions, he will.

After that, regardless of the success or failure of the spell, (still has a move left) he will scramble into the wagon (possibly suffering an AoO).


----------



## Capellan (Apr 3, 2003)

OOC: I needed to know if there were scrolls or potions available in town before I finalised my equipment & character sheet.  But I'll post the stats I have 'so far' in the RG.

I grad my bow and hop out of the wagon, then move around to one side of the melee, looking for a clear place to take a shot (OOC: this will either be with my light crossbow, or with a MW composite shortbow, depending on what magical items were available in town)


----------



## Emerald (Apr 3, 2003)

You could find any potion or scrolls of up to 3rd level spells.


----------



## Krug (Apr 3, 2003)

Jarrad slashes his longsword at his attacker. "DIE YOU!"


----------



## Capellan (Apr 3, 2003)

Emerald said:
			
		

> *You could find any potion or scrolls of up to 3rd level spells. *




Thanks.  I'll finalise equipment later today - weapons will not change from the character in the RG, except that Cattivo will buy a (normal) whip - with which he is not (yet) proficient.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 4, 2003)

*Reinert*

Reinert will sling his bow over his shoulder & draw his sword.  He will look around for the remainder of the round to see if he can spot the archer.  If he can't, the next round he will charge at the creatures from behind, hoping to flank them, & thus get his sneak attack damage in,  using his sword two handed.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 5, 2003)

Cid will take the 'hold the charge' action with a cure light wounds spell, and wait till next round when he can best assess damage before stepping into combat.

(5 foot step or whatever is allowed forwards)


----------



## Emerald (Apr 5, 2003)

Round Two: 

Cattivo: You grab your bow and hop out of the wagon, then you move around to one side of the melee, looking for a clear place to take a shot.  You take aim at the smaller one and fire.  You miss.

A fire arrow wizzes out of the woods and hits the creatures for 3 pts. 

Reinert: You search the woods looking for the archer.  You can not see him.

Kaltide: You cast color spray at the creatures.  And then you turn and scramble into the wagon.  The creature swipes at you but misses.

Creatures: The smaller one bashes into the wagon after you, creating a large hole.  The larger one attacks Jarrad.  He misses with one claw and a bite and hits with one claw, inflicting 7 pts. of damage.

Cid: You  'hold the charge' with a cure light wounds spell.  You can tell that Jarrad is 3/4 down and Kaltide is 1/2 down. 

Jarrad: You hit the the owl bear for 8 pts.  of damage.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 5, 2003)

Cid rushes to the aid of Kaltide to discharge his cure light wounds spell. (1d8+2)


----------



## Capellan (Apr 5, 2003)

I reload and fire again, provided my shot is still clear.  (if it isn't, I reload and move to somewhere it is clear)


----------



## Krug (Apr 5, 2003)

Jarrad continues fighting the owlbear.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 6, 2003)

"Blast! They must be immune to magic! But I'll bet they can still burn!"

Kaltide grabs one of his flasks of oil from the bed of the wagon, lights it with a tindertwig,  and throws it onto the owlbear in front of him.


----------



## Emerald (Apr 6, 2003)

Round Three: 


Cattivo: You fire on the owlbear again.  You miss.

Two fire arrows wiz out of the forest and hit the large owlbear for 13 pts. of damage. 

Reinert: You charge and sneak attack the smaller owlbear for 8 pts. of damage.

Kaltide: You dump the flaming oil on the owlbear, doing 6 pts of damage.  

Owlbears: The large owlbear attacks Jarrad, hitting him with one claw and a bite, injuring Jarrad for 13 pts.  Jarrad falls down.  The small owlbear turns around and attacks Reinert, hitting him with one claw and one bite for 15 hit points.

Cid: You heal Jarrad for 6 pts, he is no longer bleeding but still unconscious.  [I was assuming that you would change targets when you saw Jarrad go down, if you would not just let me know and I will change the healing to Kaltide]

Jarrad: You lie there and dream.


----------



## Capellan (Apr 6, 2003)

I continue to reload and fire at the owlbear (I probably also continue to miss ... @#$%).  I will also begin to _inspire courage_.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 6, 2003)

With a tear of relief in the corner of his eye: "Reinert! You're alive! I was so worried!"

Kaltide grabs another flask of oil and throws it at the already burning owlbear (not bothering to light it). Then he grabs a third flask and jumps out the back of the wagon.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 6, 2003)

*Reinert*

"I'm going to die!  Sh*t! Flee!  Save yourselves!"

Reinert will try to kill the smaller owlbear w/his sword.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 6, 2003)

Cid will step up to heal Jarrad again (1d8+2).


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 7, 2003)

sorry, posted under wrong account.


----------



## Emerald (Apr 7, 2003)

Round Four:

Cattivo: You fire at the owlbear, hitting her for 5 pts of damage. 

Two fire arrows stirke the large owlbear for 21 pts of damage. 

Reinert: You attack the smaller owlbear with you sword, hitting him for 9 pts of damage. 

Kaltide: The flaming oil on her does 5 pts of damage.  You miss with the second flask.

Owlbears: He larger owl bear moves and attacks Cattivo, criticaling him for 17 pts of damage.  Cattivo falls down. The small owlbear attacks Reinert, hitting him with one claw for 9 pts of damage.  Reinert falls down.  

Cid: You cast heal light wounds on Jarrad healing him for 4 pts.  Jarrad stands up.

Jarrad: You attack the larger owlbear, hitting him for 9 pts of damage killing him.


----------



## Krug (Apr 7, 2003)

Jarrad thanks Cid and attacks the small owlbear, preferably with his bow rather than in melee.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 7, 2003)

Cid is split now, "Heal Cattivo or Reinert first? I can't tell who's in worse shape..."

OOC: This is tough for me to decide on...

1) If Cid can tell that someone will 'die' immediately if he doesn't heal them, he will heal that person. If Cid thinks that he can push someone back up onto their feet like he just helped Jarrad, he will heal that person.

2) If Cid cannot tell, or if neither of them is that close to death or conciousness, Cid is going to rush forwards and use his Destruction Domain power to Smite the Owlbear that just took down Reinert. (Cbarge +8 to Hit, 1d8+3 Damage, AC 11), while yelling, "Condemnable beast, feel the awe of Ra's Might!"


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 7, 2003)

Kaltide will grab his bloody spear up off the ground and hurl it at the remaining owlbear.

"I'll teach you beasts to go around eating caravans full of _my_ fish!"


----------



## Capellan (Apr 7, 2003)

OOC: If the larger Owlbear left a melee to attack me then anyone next to it should have got an AoO.  Was anyone actually conscious in that area at the time?

In any case, my action is to bleed ...


----------



## Emerald (Apr 7, 2003)

Round Five: 

Cattivo: You stabalize.  [OOC: No, the owlbear came after you because Jarrad had just gone down and he was the only melee on him.]

One fire arrow flies out of the woods and hits the remaining Owlbear for 10 pts of damage. 

Reinert: You bleed.

Kaltide: You throw your spear at the owlbear and miss. 

Owlbear: She turns to Kaltide and attacks, you are criticaled for 11 pts of damage.  Kaltide falls down. 

Cid: You heal Reinert for 5 pts, he is stable but not conscious.

Jarrad: You attack the remaining owlbear with your bow, hitting him for 11 pts of damage, killing him.  

End Combat

You each get 425xp


----------



## Krug (Apr 7, 2003)

Jarrad will grab the CLW potions from Cattivo's backpack and stabilize Kaltide. "Damn beasts!" says the warrior, examining the gash. "Who is it that shot those arrows?" Jarrad looks to the woods.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 7, 2003)

OOC:  whew - that was close!

IC:  "Ugh" bleed, snore.


----------



## Capellan (Apr 7, 2003)

I lie there, not bleeding.  If I were conscious, it's possible I might smile.

Possible, but not likely


----------



## Emerald (Apr 7, 2003)

Jarrad: You look to the woods and try to see the person who was shooting the arrows.  You see no one.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 7, 2003)

Did the CLW potion bring me conscious?


----------



## Emerald (Apr 7, 2003)

Kaltide: Just bearly, it healed you for 7 pts, you now have 1 hit point left.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 7, 2003)

"Wha... huh.... but, but, if I'm dead, then where are all the fish? No, wait, _bloody hell_ I'm still in the forest with you people.
Is everybody alive? Are you sure? Good.
Did anybody find that archer? The one who was driving the beasts towards us with those fire arrows? I have a few questions for him."

Kaltide climbs into the back of the wagon and pulls out a blanket. Wrapping it around himself, he says, "For right now, though, I think I need a little time to recover."

The fisherwizard curls up and pretends to go to sleep.


----------



## Krug (Apr 7, 2003)

Jarrad will try to make those unconscious conscious as best as he can..


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 8, 2003)

.


----------



## Emerald (Apr 8, 2003)

Jarrad: How are you going to go about making them concious?  

By my count, if you do nothing it will take Reinert 2 days to regain consiousness and Cattivo 3.


----------



## Krug (Apr 8, 2003)

Jarrad will try to use the potion on Cattivo. 

_Can it divide it into half and try to use it on both? _


----------



## Emerald (Apr 8, 2003)

Jarrad: You give half the bottle to Reinert healing him for 4 pts of damage.  You give the other half to Cattivo healing him for 5 pts.  

Reinert: You are now concious [0 hit points]

Cid: You can tell Cattivo is very close to conciousness.

Cattivo: You keep going in and out of conciousness [-1 hit points].


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 8, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Oh, ugh.  I feel like sh*t.  Hey, I'm still alive!  You saved me!"  He reaches up & gives Jarred a big hug. "Oh, er, excuse me there."  He leans over the side of the wagon & throws up.  He sits back up & wipes his mouth with the back of his hand.  "Ugh.  That fish tastes worse going out than coming in.  So what happened?  How long have I been out?"

He sees Cattivo.  "Hey Helfy!"  He shoves him gently with his foot.  "Wake up!  All is not lost.  I survived!"


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 9, 2003)

Kaltide, getting bored after about thirty seconds of feigning sleep, sits up.

"Well, that archer is long gone by now. If he wanted to reveal himself, he would have. So let's not worry about him right now.

"I seem to remember something about a _reward_ back in Trisha's Docks. Let's go back and get it."


----------



## Krug (Apr 9, 2003)

Fatigued, Jarrad looks over his companions. "Will these owlbears make good pelts? Have we finished our work?"


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 9, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Let's get them into the cart & get out of here.  Investigating the archer can wait for another day, or year.  Let's get some rest & some money.  I'm feeling a bit fatigued, Jarred.  Perhaps you could get those uglies in here.  Or maybe just their heads."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 10, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Fatigued, Jarrad looks over his companions. "Will these owlbears make good pelts? Have we finished our work?" *




"Well, let's cut'em open and see if they're stuffed with caravaners and smoked fish! If so, then they're the caravan raiders we were sent to get rid of.

"I have a gutting knife around here somewhere..."

Kaltide will do as he says, if nobody stops him.

Assuming they are full of smoked fish: "Right! _Now_ we can go get our reward!"

How much do they weigh? Can Kaltide tie a carcass (the smaller one) to the wagon to drag it back to town?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 11, 2003)

Cid will heal Cattivo (1d8+2 hp).

"Actually, I'm pretty sure we know who it was that was firing those arrows at the beasts. Doesn't anyone else remember being told that someone left last night with the intentions of tracking the beast? Now, although we have the bodies, we should find this person and let them take at least their own share of proper credit. It's not like they can prove much without the bodies. By the way, won't the trip be much more annoying while lugging these things along? Anyone have any ideas, without desacrating the bodies too much?"


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 11, 2003)

Kaltide ponders.

"Is cutting off their heads as proof desecrating them too much for you?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 11, 2003)

"If you do it with respect, and allow me time to offer a prayer to the god of these creatures out of the due respect, then I'm willing to tolerate this. I do not believe that condoning death is ever warranted, but those who harbinge evil upon others are awarded a lesser degree of love. I am not one who is as idealistic as much as forceful with the whims of the gods. An idealist would perhaps tell you that it is, horrible, or wicked, but I serve a god of the community, not a god of ideals."


----------



## Capellan (Apr 11, 2003)

I revive from the healing (OOC: min hp after is 2, so I assume I'm awake).  I do not offer thanks.

"Quit it with the philosophy lessons.  Just get the ox," a flickered gesture toward Jarrad, "to lop off their heads, and we can get the hells out of here."


----------



## Krug (Apr 11, 2003)

Jarrad, miffed, slices the heads off the owlbears.


----------



## Emerald (Apr 13, 2003)

Kaltide: You are healed for 10 pts.



So, Jarrad cuts of the heads of the owlbears and loads them into the wagon.  You all head back to Trisha's Dock. Unless there is something specific that someone want to do before you get there you can all assume you are back in Trisha's Dock.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 13, 2003)

(Loudly, as soon as we're within earshot of the local townsfolk): "My God! What was a lowly fisherman to do? I was nearly killed! Thank goodness there were people with adventuring talents at hand to handle these hideous beasts!

"Now, where do we go for our reward... Ah yes."

Kaltide leads the way to Calzone's office.


----------



## Krug (Apr 13, 2003)

Jarrad's wounds are still bad, and looks to see if the local priests will heal them.
"Well we got rid of your trouble... now pay us!"


----------



## Emerald (Apr 13, 2003)

Jarrad: It will cost you 30 gp to be healed fully.  



Calzone stares at you all blankly when you request your reward.  But we have already paid the reward to V'Skar a couple of hours ago.  He said that he had cleared out the creatures lair and even had three of their young that he brought as proof.  So I am sorry, if you did indeed help him you will have to take it up with him for your portion.


----------



## Capellan (Apr 13, 2003)

"So ... he killed the young, then _claimed_ that meant he'd killed the adults too ... and you believed him?

You're not very bright, are you?"


----------



## Emerald (Apr 13, 2003)

No, No, No, he brought the young in alive as proof, no one can get close to their lair if the adults were still alive, besides there is no way one man could carry back the bodies of two such creatures.  He told us we only had to go down the road a ways and we would find the bodies.  So we had our local temple cleric scry the area he directed us to and they reported that they saw two beheaded creatures.  We took him at his word that he had killed them since he knew right where they were and paid him his reward.  I say again if you did indeed help him slay these creatures you will need to take it up with him for you portion of the money.


----------



## Capellan (Apr 13, 2003)

"Whatever.  How far is it to the next town?"


----------



## Krug (Apr 13, 2003)

Jarrad fumes. "If I find him I'll stick a sword in him."

_Jarrad pays the 30 gp to be healed fully._


----------



## Capellan (Apr 13, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Jarrad fumes. "If I find him I'll stick a sword in him."
> *




"That's one option.  Personally, I just plan to knife his reputation in every tavern from here to home.  Once I'm done, he'll never be able to claim another reward again."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 13, 2003)

"I'm not sure whether to be angry or excited. I mean, on the one hand, our spectacular reward has been stolen out from under our noses, but on the other, we're still so early in our adventuring career and we already have an _evil arch-nemesis_!"

Kaltide suddenly re-notices Calzone, "Er, not that I'm an adventurer. Not at all. I'm just tagging along for the food and to do any fishing that needs to get done. Yessir-ee. Not any kind of real adventurer at all.

"So, which way did this V'Skar go? What does he look like? I don't like being cheated out of hard-earned cash."


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 14, 2003)

*Reienrt*

"Yes, Calzone, here are their heads & our bite & scratch wounds to prove we killed them.  I'll admit that stinker did help us, but we certainly deserve our portion of the rewards.  Are you able to direct us to where he might be?"


----------



## Krug (Apr 14, 2003)

"We won't rest until he gives up our share of the treasure," says Jarrad.


----------



## Emerald (Apr 14, 2003)

Well, he seemed like a nice enough fellow at the time.  I hope you find him and can settle this civilly.  I am sure it was just a misunderstanding.  He said he was headed for Fy.  He is hoping to find a buyer or trainer for the young creatures he took.  I think he should have just killed them but since he caught them I guess he can do what he wants with them.  Feel free to stay the Night at the Slippery Fish again tonight before you head off.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 14, 2003)

"I could sure use some healing before we head after this guy.  What say we spend another night here & head out in the morning.  Maybe Cid could fix me up then.  I don't have any money left to go to a priest.  I've got some nice pipeweed though.  Anyone?"  Reinert offers his tobacco & spare pipe to anyone who wants it, including Calzone.

"Let's see here.  This guy V'Skar is clearly a fink.  He knew we fought those owlbears & deserved a share.  At the same time, if he were truly evil, he could have finished us up with those flaming arrows of his when we were all wasted & couldn't even see him.  So someone's going to have to negotiate with him.  I don't know if we should fight him.  Isn't making flaming arrows a pretty tricky thing to do?  He might be pretty tough."

Has Cattivo gotten his dye-job redone?  Reinert needs to know!


----------



## Capellan (Apr 14, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> *Has Cattivo gotten his dye-job redone?  Reinert needs to know! *




"In a hick town like this?  Do you have any idea of the damage they could do to my hair?

As for V'Skar ... give me two weeks and _he_ will come looking for us."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 14, 2003)

To Cattivo: "So, your plan is to travel around Fydoria, generally in the direction of Fy, sowing nasty rumors about this scoundrel? Sounds good to me. If it doesn't work, we'll still end up in Fy and can look for him there.

"V'Skar will rue the day he messed with a fisherwiz er.. man!"


----------



## Krug (Apr 14, 2003)

"Rest and lets be off. He has MY gold, and he will rue the day!" says Jarrad. "And he bought the young here first... hmm.. perhaps he is breeding them? Perhaps he is the one who created these bizarre beasts in the first place?"


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 15, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Geez, this sounds ugly. If only I hadn't spent all my money.  I figured we'd either be dead or rich, now we're neither.  So off we go, chasing this wizardly weasel..."  Reinert mutters.

"Oh Calzone.  Before we go, can you tell us any more about this V'skar character?  Is he human?  Is he from around here?  What sort of equipment did he carry?"


----------



## Emerald (Apr 15, 2003)

V'Skar arrived by ship shortly after you all retired last night.  He asked if the tavern would be so kind and so open its kitchens so he could have supper for he was not staying the night but continuing on the Fy immediatly.  We told him of the creatures attacking the caravans.  He asked if there was a reward for the killing of these ceatures, and I told him that we were offering a 5000 gp reward to the person or persons who cleared the pass.   I also told him there was a group that was going out in the morning to claim the reward and he might want to wait and team up with you, but he dismissed the idea, ate his supper and departed for the pass. 

He is human, six feet tall, with brown hair and short beard.  He was wearing brown traveling clothes with a green cloak.  He was carrying a long sword, a short sword and a long bow, and presently he has three of those baby creatures.  He took his reward and left immediatly.  

We had feared the worst for you, for when asked he said he had seen no one, but had seen the remains of a wagon and bits of fish on the road.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 15, 2003)

"Did he depart by land or sea? If he left by land, where is the ship he arrived on? I'd like to question the captain."


----------



## Emerald (Apr 15, 2003)

He left by land.  He arrived on the ship the Queen Bee, the captain is Capt. Rotcher and he is planning on setting sail at 1 pm tomorrow. 

He will give you direction to the ship.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 15, 2003)

*Reinert*

"We should waste no time in the pursuit.  But since it looks like we should stay the night, perhaps we still have time to visit the ship & talk to the captain."

"I'm still a bit dubious about this quest.  If, as seems likely, he will refuse to share the reward, are we going to try to take it by force?  Calzone, are there other jobs around here that you are aware of that call for the services of adventurers such as ourselves?  One's that would pay well, of course."


----------



## Krug (Apr 15, 2003)

"What? Don't you see what's happening? If we take up another job this SLIMEBUCKET will rip us off again! Furthermore, he just shot from the woods while we were out there fighting them face to face. If he doesn't giveus back our money, we TAKE it from him, even if it be from his dead, bleeding corpse!" says Jarrad, fuming.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 16, 2003)

Cid will use the rest of his divinely granted magic to heal the party to the fullest of his ability.

3d8+10 hit points, to spread out around the group as necessary.


----------



## Emerald (Apr 16, 2003)

Creamsteak: With that you will be to heal everyone completely.




Mister Reinert, we are just a small fishing village and do not have any more need of such services but there are many villages on this island that I am sure could use your services. In Fy I know they will have many such quests for such brave adventures as you. 

With that last piece, he stares knowingly in Kaltide's direction.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 16, 2003)

Kaltide shuffles his feet nervously, muttering something about not knowing what he's talking about. Then he quickly turns and leaves.


----------



## Krug (Apr 16, 2003)

Jarrad grabs Kalteid. "You seem to know something... why don't we go have a drink, my dear fisherman." Jarrad drags the fisherman to the tavern, and makes him drink until he divulges whatever information he might have.


----------



## Capellan (Apr 16, 2003)

I find a corner of the inn and start to compose the most scurrilous sea shanty you could possibly imagine, starring our good friend V'Skar, and discussing at length his various failings of cowardice, dishonesty, penile dysfunction and body odour.  I'll mix a smidgen of fact (his cheating us) into a huge amount of (scathing) fiction and simmer lightly for a few hours.

Once it's ready, and there is a decent crowd in the tavern, I'll give it its world debut.


(Perform +7, +2 for MW harp = +9)


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 16, 2003)

*Reinert*

Reinert, being pretty much broke, does not argue with Jarred until he can scam some of the liquor he's plying to Kaltide.  Then he continues the discussion.  "Without this V'sky guy, we'd all probably be dead.  Now I agree he screwed us, but I don't know that we should kill him for it.  I'm also concerned that he might end up killing us.  He didn't carry a bow.  That means those flame arrows were magically conjured.  If we do end up fighting him, we'd better have a better plan than we did with the owlbears."

After listening to Cattivo's song, & having a big belly laugh, he goes over to congratulate him.  "Helfy, that's the best damn song I've ever heard.  I have an ex-wife I'd like you to whip something up about..."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 16, 2003)

An hour or so later, at the local tavern...

"I never shoulda left 'er, *hic* ya know? She waz the very, very *hic* best. She was so sleek, so... *sob* so _boootiful_.I called her my Lady of the Sea, *hic* 'cause I loved her... jus' like I love the sea, ya know? 

"But then the *hic* the local villagers began to catch on to me, ya know? I had to get outa there fast and *sob* I left her behind! She never woulda lasted the journey... *hic* It was much to far for her...

Yup, my Lady of the *hic* Lady of the *hic* Lady of the Sea was the best *sob* the very best fishing boat I ever had.  I miss her. I hope *sob* that whoever is sailing her now, is treating her as good *hic* as good *hic* as good as she deserves..."

Kaltide's head drops to his arms on the table, where he sobs softly until he falls asleep about 30 seconds later.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 16, 2003)

*Reinert*

Reinert puts his arm around Jarred.  "Buddy.  If I ever get so upset about a boat, just put me out of my misery, OK?  Just use that sword & cleave it home."


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 18, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Come now Jarred.  Let us put our friend to bed."  With or without Jarred's help, Reinert will carry/drag Kaltide to his bed.  In the morning, they will set out for Fy.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 18, 2003)

*Cid's Spell List*
0 Level (4) - Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Create Water
1st Level (3+1) - Endure Elements*, Shield of Faith, Endure Elements, Bless
*Cold or Fire Only

"When you are all prepared, I am somewhat ready to addapt to the situation if we are aggressed against by this mage with the powerful fire-arrow spells, as you say. If only I had thought to attempt to identify his magic..."


----------



## Krug (Apr 18, 2003)

Jarrad drags Kalteid by his ankles around the tavern and up the stairs to their room (if there are steps), making sure his head hits every step on the way up.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 19, 2003)

Reinert will not allow violence to be done to the drunken Kaltide.  

"Hey, what's with you Jarred?  He's had a few drinks.  He's upset about his boat.  Let's put him to bed.  He's a good companion for us, even if he does like those nasty fish."


----------



## Krug (Apr 19, 2003)

"Well if you wish you can grab 'is head!" says the grumpy Jarrad, still angry at being swindled.


----------



## Emerald (Apr 19, 2003)

One way or the other I assume you all make it to the next morning.  

Kaltide: You awake with a pounding headache.

Cattivo: You gave a great performance.  Most people do not know who V'Skar is but now think of him as a mean villian.  You make 13 sp in the process.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 19, 2003)

Cid interrupts the hangovers of any of the party members early in the morning, "It was your choice, fellows, now get up and let's get going. Sunrise is upon us, and I'm not one to travel after the sun is set. Let's get going, I want to reach the city so I can figure out what's going on in the world."

Cid pokes his friends with his quarterstaff if they don't wake themselves up.

*Edit:* Sorry, I'm late on this so if you want to rule against it, that's fine and I'm perfectly willing to accept that. I wanted to scribe those scrolls I mentioned earlier in the thread.

4 Scrolls of Cure Light Wounds (50 gp)
2 Scrolls of Endure Elements (25 gp)
2 Scrolls of Magic Weapon (25 gp)

Cost: 8 experience, 100 gp in resources, and 1/10th of a day.

This reduces my total resources to 529 gold pieces and I've lost track of my total experience, but I lose 8 points, that is -if you approve of it at the last moment like this.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 21, 2003)

"FIgure out what's going on in the world? What's going on is every time I hear a noise or open my eyes, an invisible somebody thrusts daggers into my head. Can you get him to stop? Please?

Kaltide will drive the wagon as we head off to Fy. How long will it take to get there if we don't make any significant stops?


----------



## Capellan (Apr 21, 2003)

Emerald said:
			
		

> *Cattivo: You gave a great performance.  Most people do not know who V'Skar is but now think of him as a mean villian.  You make 13 sp in the process. *




OoC: sorry for the delay in responding - I went on a short trip out of the country and forgot to post warnings in any of the games in which I play.  My apologies.


IC:
I go to bed with a self-satisfied smile at the successful debut of my new work.


----------



## Emerald (Apr 22, 2003)

Cid: You go out early in the morning before the rest of the party awakes and locates the scrolls you seek easily.

Kaltide: It will take 4-5 days to travel straight to Fy.

Assuming, you all leave early in the morning, it takes one full day to arrive in Evernest.  

There are three inns in evernest,  The Blue Corn, The Happy , and The Turning Coin.  Or you can make camp outside of the city.  


OOC: To make things run more smoothly, just let me know if there is anything in particular you want to do in town, otherwise in 24 hours I will post the next leg of the journey.


----------



## Capellan (Apr 22, 2003)

Emerald said:
			
		

> *There are three inns in evernest,  The Blue Corn, The Happy , and The Turning Coin.  Or you can make camp outside of the city.*




OOC:  Should that be the Happy Duck?  

I'll find the busiest tavern I can, and make arrangements to play there that night (if I can't get in there, I'll try the next busiest, and so on).

Wherever I end up playing, of course, I feature my new hit "The Treachery of V'Skar" as a prominent piece. (Perform check at +9, again).

If I can fit in more than one tavern in my schedule, I will (and I'm perfectly willing to sleep the whole day's travel away, so I can stay up all night to do this  )


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 22, 2003)

Reinert votes to stay at the happy .  He attends all Cattivo's performances, laughing loudly, cheering & pretending he doesn't know Cattivo.  He claims to have met V'skar, though, & that all the song says is true.


----------



## Krug (Apr 23, 2003)

Jarrad will go around asking about V'skar. He will tell people that V'Skar is a coward and a scoundrel who had planted the owlbears in the first place.

He'll purchase two potions of CLW as well.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 23, 2003)

(After the others have scurried off to do whatever they're doing)

"Well, I guess I'm left to sit here and watch the wagon. Don't mind me. Have a good time and all that."

After moping for a minute or so, Kalitide drives his wagon over to the Happy _Rooster_ Inn and finds the stable boy.

"Have you ever seen somebody get killed with a fishnet, lad? I thought not. If you don't want to find out what it's like for yourself, you'll make sure nothing happens to this wagon and horse, or any stuff I might leave in it. Got it?"

Kaltide loads up his more valuable posessions and goes upstairs to get first dibs on the room with the least number of bugs in it. Then he hangs a sign on the door saying "Do not disturb the sleeping fisherman, lest you wake up with flippers tomorrow morning," locks the door, and falls asleep, trying to get rid of the last of his hangover.

If this is where the others are having such a jolly time ruining V'Skar's reputation, Kaltide will, whenever it gets too loud downstairs, bang on the floor with his spear shouting, "Quiet down there! Some of us are trying to sleep!"


----------



## Emerald (Apr 23, 2003)

You all enter the Happy Rooster Inn.  The downstairs in divided into two rooms.  A larger front room, which contains the bar and stairs up to the rooms, and a smaller back room that has Rooster fighting and betting.  

Cattivo: The Happy Rooster is the busiest inn due in part to the Rooster fighting in the back room.  You give a enjoyable performance and make 7 sp.  Next you move on to the Turning Coin, which while not as busy had a much more sophisticated clientle, there you give a memorable performance, making 3gp.   Finally, you move on the the Blue Corn, a much more subduded atmosphere, plus it is almost closing time and the people there are very tired and very drunk therefore you are only able to pull off a routine performace and make 3 cp.

Jarrad: You are able to ask around and find out that a man that fit the description of V'Skar passed by that morning (approx. 12 hrs. ahead of you).  He stopped at The Blue Corn Inn and had breakfast before heading off again.  He said very little to anyone, and no one had seem him before, or since.  

Kaltide: You find the room with fewest bugs, unfortunatly, the room is just above the rooster fighting pit and therefore is very noisy.   Your bangs on the floor have absolutly no effect, as a matter of fact, they probably could not even here you.  The pit however does close at 1am, and you are able to sleep soundly after that.


----------



## Capellan (Apr 23, 2003)

OOC: over 5 gp in two days!  Who needs this adventuring lark, anyway?  

I collapse in the wagon just after dawn, and try to sleep the day away as best I can.


----------



## Emerald (Apr 24, 2003)

You all pass the night in your own fashion and head out in the morning.  You travel all day, rather uneventfully.  As dusk approaches you reach a fork in the road.  The road continues west, there is also a branch to the north.  Just then, a women runs out of the near by forest and runs straight for the wagon.

The woman is a beautiful brunette, with light brown skin, and very full dark green eyes. She has several nasty bruises around her face, with one black eye and some dried blood caked under her nose. She is wearing a long dress with full sleeves, which seems to be made of home-spun cloth dyed brown and green. There is a noticeable rip on one sleeve, and several dirt and other dark stains on the dress. 

 
"Goblins attacked our farm! Richard tried to fight them off, but then more came and swarmed him. They beat him with their little fists over and over until he passed out!"  She sobs histerically over and over again.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 24, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Goblins!  Is your farm nearby?  Are they still there?  Don't worry, babe, you're safe with us.  Goblin killin' is one of my specialities."


----------



## Capellan (Apr 24, 2003)

I sit up from where I have been dozing, and give her beauty a long, appraising look ... but I don't say anything about helping.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 24, 2003)

Cid will attempt to sense her motive first. If she seems wholly honest, Cid will answer her plight by getting off the wagon and telling her, "Hold on, you have some wounds of your own here, mind if I take a look at them?" Cid then follows up with a heal-check.

If Cid thinks the woman is being less than fully honest, he will use detect magic on her to make doubly sure that theres nothing magical in the area.


----------



## Krug (Apr 24, 2003)

"Goblins?? Don't worry ma'am! We'll get rid of them!" Jarrad says, patting his sword.

_He will also have told them about V'skar and that he can't be too far away._


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 25, 2003)

Kaltide's eyes dart around nervously.

"What? Goblins, here? There's no time to lose..."

Kaltide looks around again and seems to notice that the others are more interested in seeking out the goblins than avoiding the dreadful little things.

"...we must... er... go and drive them off. I suppose. Right now. Before they get away.

Kaltide looks around again to make sure this is, indeed, what the others seem to want to be doing. Then he sighs, resigned.

"Come on up into the driver's seat with me, so you can give directions."


----------



## Emerald (Apr 25, 2003)

Cid: You think she may be hiding something.  You cast detect magic, there is nothing magical about her.

She gets into the wagon and directs you to turn up the northern fork.  After about 10 minutes there is a pathway that leads into the forest to the west.  The forest quickly gives way to farmland, and in the middle of the pastures is a little farm house. All seems peaceful, and there are no signs of any goblins.

 As you approach, a man, who looks like he was beaten senseless, stumbles out of the house as you come up. He is rather rude, not introducing himself, but instead grabbing the woman by the arm and whispering to her.


----------



## Capellan (Apr 25, 2003)

"Well, looks like we're too late to be of any assistance here." I inspect my nails as I try to look disappointed, "Let's be on our way, shall we?"


----------



## Krug (Apr 25, 2003)

Jarrad goes up to the man. "How can you treat her like this? And who beat ya up?" he shouts at him.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 26, 2003)

*Reinert*

Reinert pulls out his bow, jumps from the wagon & searchs around the door for gobin tracks.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 26, 2003)

"Well, the suns up, and the man we are tracking may have stayed near here. I inquire, good sir, have you encountered any travelers while you have been here?"

"And as for your goblin problem, despite my willingness to help you, I'm going to need your complete honesty with me before I would dare to step upon a clan's toes. How long have you lived here, I'll dispense justice as it's needed."

"And as for what law I carry, I carry the very law of the sun."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 26, 2003)

Kaltide looks around nervously.

"Pity. We're too late. If they come back, I recommend you run away before they get a chance to beat you."

He gives the woman a glance, "Unless, of course, there's _something else_ you want us to look into."


----------



## Emerald (Apr 26, 2003)

Jarrad: The man does not move.  He responds coolly. 

You misunderstand.  We were attacked by Goblins, and Kyla ran away, while I fought them off.  I thank you for returning my wife to me.  But everything is under control and I would appreciate it if you left us now, so we may go to bed. 

Cid: Now he turns to you and speaks gruffly.  

While I do not see that it is any of your buisness, but I have lived here all my life, for this was my father's farm before mine.  The Goblins live in the woods near here, but they have never been so brave as attack me in this way, and after the way I beat them back, I would be surprised if they ever bothered us again.   With that he turns and goes back into the house.

Reinert:  You jump from the wagon and begin looking for tracks.  You see footprints of many creatures (you would guess Goblins due to the context) but are not entirely sure and cannot tell how many.  They disappear into the pasture where the ground is dry.  

Kaltide: The woman turns to you and says:

Thank you kind Sir. My name is Kyla and it appears my husband has everything under control now.  There is a town appox.  4 miles up the road called Corn Haven.  They have a nice inn there.  Or if you prefer, you can stay the night in our barn  She motions to the large building near the woods.  She then turns and follows her husband into the house.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 26, 2003)

"Well, the law, as I understand it, would call the goblins attackers then, if they have lived here for so long. I think we should help these people by confronting the nearby clan and inquiring as to why they would attack these people."

"Does everyone volunteer?"


----------



## Capellan (Apr 26, 2003)

"Things seem to have settled down, here. Why should we interfere?  Are you that eager to get hacked and stabbed?"

I point down the road the woman indicated and speak slowly, using short, simple words.

"Down there is an inn.  We can be there in an hour.  No Goblins.  No rude peasants.  Warm baths.  Hot food."

I point at the barn,

"Hay.  Fleas.  No food.  No bath.  Possible death."


----------



## Krug (Apr 26, 2003)

"An hour? If they were attacked by Gobs they'd be DEAD in an hour. You can have your hot bed if you wish. I'm staying put!" says Jarrad, moving to the barn.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 28, 2003)

"I'd love to kill some goblins," says Reinert.  "But the man did say things were under control, & we do want to catch up with old V'skar.  Perhaps we could just stay the night here, seeing as I'm about broke.  Then we could continue in the morning."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 28, 2003)

Whispers to friends.

"Something doesn't smell right, and it's not my chest of fish. Why didn't the goblins do more serious damage? They're just bruised. No arrows on the ground. No blood. No dead goblins. No fire in the barn. And if the battle was going so well, why did the wife run so desparately for help? And no gobs pursued the helpless woman? Something _fishy_ is going on, and I intend to find out what."

Louder.

"We'd LOVE to stay in your barn! You know where we're at if you should need us!"


----------



## Capellan (Apr 28, 2003)

"You all need your heads examined." I roll my eyes in disgust and lie back down in the wagon, rolling up into a blanket and ignoring the crazy people.  "Wake me if the goblins come.  I'll _sleep_ a few and we can ... interrogate ... them for information."


----------



## Krug (Apr 28, 2003)

Jarrad proceeds to a barn and tries to find a soft spot to sleep. It almost feels like... home, he thinks to himself. He'll alternate watches with the rest.


----------



## Emerald (Apr 28, 2003)

You all move to the barn and sleep the night.  The night is uneventful.  In the morning, while you are just starting to stir, there is a scream from the house.


----------



## Krug (Apr 29, 2003)

Jarrad rushes to the source of the scream, sword drawn.


----------



## Capellan (Apr 29, 2003)

I remain lying down until Jarrad rushes out, then - secure in the knowledge that he will draw the attention of whatever is out there - I move to the door of the barn and peer out, carefully.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 29, 2003)

"_Snnore... Sknort..._ No, honestly, it's not what you think... I was just adjusting her rigging... Honestly.... _Hrupmpf!_ What? Somebody's in danger! Come on, there's no time to lose! Rally the troops and all that!"

Kaltide takes off after Jarred.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 29, 2003)

Reinert follows, sword & shield at ready.  "dwarven legs may be slow, but at goblins we aim our blow!"


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 29, 2003)

"I hope we get there in time!"


----------



## Emerald (Apr 29, 2003)

As you burst into the house, you see Kyla cleaning up water from the floor of the kitchen.  She walks towards Jarrad when she sees that you are alarmed and pats him lightly on the arm.  Oh, I am so sorry if I alarmed you, I slipped on some water on the floor here and hit my head on the counter. She motions to the water on the floor and then to the stone countertops.  She has a red mark on her forehead.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 29, 2003)

Cid walks in a bit late and then says, "Hold on, let me examine that and make sure you don't have any kind of trauma."

Cid tries to be kind, and examines the wound if she allows it, so that he can tell that her story is true. Either way, he will then try and aid her a bit (heal check) with the wound.

"Now, then, since we have the opportunity to speak, I was curious about something. How many goblins are you talking about? Three or four little runts, or actual full-grown goblins? If it was just children, I can understand how they would stupidly attack you all, but if your talking about fully-grown raiders, they might come back twice as mad and with weapons some-day."


----------



## Krug (Apr 29, 2003)

Jarrad looks at Kyla. "You screamed like that just because you fell?" He looks around. "Where's your husband?"


----------



## Capellan (Apr 29, 2003)

As there is no sign of physical danger, I stroll out of the barn and look around, lip curling at the uncivilised, backward nature of it all.

Then I wander inside to see if it's possible to cadge some breakfast.


----------



## Emerald (Apr 30, 2003)

Cid checks her wounds and think they are indeed from her head hitting the counter.  

Richard is in the fields.  He left about an hour ago. The Goblins appeared to be full grown to me.  There were a lot of them too, I would say 8 or 9 at least.  


Cattivo: While you are looking around outside, you will notice some movement in the corn field.


----------



## Krug (Apr 30, 2003)

Jarrad rushes to the window and looks out. He looks around the house. He glances at his comrades, realises they're mostly a bunch of bums , and looks at Kyla again.

_Something's not right here, and now I'm hungry._

"Well since we're here, perhaps you could fix us breakfast. We'll pay,"says Jarrad.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 30, 2003)

"I still would like to have a word with the goblins. If they are civilized enough to avoid destroying your home in years past, they should be civilized enough to speak with a man who respects justice for what it is."

"If you are not overburdened with feeding us, we can indeed reward you for your generosity."

"Your husband is a strong man, am I correct? To fight off nine and handle a farm all by himself with only his wife to aid him, he must be amazingly strong, or very cunning and skilled. That, or he isn't what he appears to be."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 30, 2003)

"And I'd kind of like to ask him why _we_ seem more concerned about his wife's scream of terror than _he_ seems to."

Kaltide looks about suspiciously and stalks out the door, looking for Richard.


----------



## Emerald (Apr 30, 2003)

Jarrad You rush to the kitchen window and look out.  You see the barn, a corn field, some trees, and Cattivo.

Cid She looks at you a moment not quite sure how to answer your question.

She looks down at the floor and fidgets a bit, as if composing her thoughts.  Then in a very chiper tone says.Oh, Richard is a very busy man, and there is no need to worry about me.  I would love to cook you brave adventures some breakfast, no payment required, why don't you go have a walk around the farm and I will call you when it is ready. With that she shoos you all out the front door and closes the door, leaving you all standing on the porch. 

Kaltide: You do not see Richard in the immediate vicinity.


----------



## Krug (May 1, 2003)

Jarrad sits down and waits. "A home cooked meal... lets enjoy it boys!"


----------



## Manzanita (May 1, 2003)

"You're not making fish are you?"  Reinert asks as she shoos them out the door.  "Oh well, let's go look for some goblins."


----------



## Creamsteak (May 1, 2003)

When all is resolved and Cid is alone with his compatriots, he starts to wonder aloud, "What do you all think is going on? I think this man is more than he appears, whether he is some kind of warrior or something unknown to me. To be able to run and manage a farm, and handle goblins like that. He's gotta be more than just some free man."

(Emerald, how old do the husband and wife appear to be?)

"I'm all for inspecting the goblins, they don't sound like the overtly aggressive types, but I wouldn't put an ambush or sneak-attack past them. If they were properly watching the place, they would have noticed that we stayed the night in the barn, but they did nothing aggressive towards us, so it's looking good so far."

"And maybe they know what is going on here. I'm highly suspicious that although this appears to be a normal event for this location, things are not as they appear. Does anyone else feel like the woman's tone changes extremely suddenly at times, as if she was being influenced?"


----------



## Capellan (May 1, 2003)

I wave away Cid's musings,

"So the farmer - who is out in the field over there, by the way - is some kind of mind-controlling superwarrior?  Better be careful what you say, or he'll beat you with some of his Farmer Fu.  These people don't want our help, don't need our help, and couldn't pay for our help even if they did.  We're wasting time here ... or at least, we will be after we've had breakfast.  That's worth staying for."


----------



## Creamsteak (May 1, 2003)

"I think things are far-far worse than you suppose. The rantings of a crazy man have not led you to your death yet, have they? I havn't fooled anyone into anything... I simply have my own suspicions concerning this conspiracy..."

p ) (God I'm having fun with this...)


----------



## Emerald (May 2, 2003)

Cid: You spot something rustling in the corn field. 

(BTW - Does anyone speak Goblin?)


----------



## Krug (May 2, 2003)

"Eggs, sunny side up please," says Jarrad. His stomach is growling.


----------



## Manzanita (May 2, 2003)

Reinert speaks goblin.  & he's on the watch for them.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2003)

Cid will try to motion to his friends without pointing his fingers (maybe innuendo... don't know), and whisper, "I think I see something rustling over there. It could be the farmer, I don't know... I havn't seen him yet. Which one of you wants to check it out?"


----------



## Emerald (May 2, 2003)

You see a Goblin poking his head out of the corn field, and motioning for one of you to come over to him.  


(OOC:  MerakSpielman and I will be out of town for the weekend, we will return on Sunday)


----------



## Capellan (May 2, 2003)

"Well, there's something you don't see every day."


----------



## Krug (May 3, 2003)

"ME EGGS!" says Jarrad. He goes to see what Cid's mumbling about.


----------



## Manzanita (May 3, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Goblins motioning us over?  Must be a trap.  Someone should go there.  How 'bout you Helfy?  I'll advance along the side & try to sneak up on them.  Tell them a few goblin jokes to keep 'em occupied."


----------



## Capellan (May 3, 2003)

I give Reinert a withering stare,

"Even if I spoke Goblin - which I do not - I'd have no intention of going near the beast.  The air is quite foul enough around you, without adding their stench to the mix."


----------



## Creamsteak (May 3, 2003)

"If your all so afraid of a trick, I'll walk over there myself. I'm not one to be afraid of someone who merely wishes to talk."


----------



## Manzanita (May 3, 2003)

Reinert slaps Cattivo on the back.  "Next time you have something positive to say, make sure I'm around."  He turns to Cid.  I'll cover you, but sneaking along close in the field, hopefully out of eyesight of the little bastards."


----------



## Emerald (May 4, 2003)

The Goblin motions to you to step into the corn and out of sight of the house.  Once you do, he introduces himself as Grit.  


In Goblin he says the following:
Please don't hurt Grit. Grit is a good goblin; he doesn't hurt Kyla. You are good people, like the goblins! Please don't let Kyla get hurt any more from the bad man. Grit wants to protect Kyla, but he makes her afraid. Kyla's not scared of good humans--please help her."
 

When Cid does not appear to understand him, he will speak the following in broken Common:
 
Grit good goblin. No hurt Grit. Grit no hurt human. Grit hurt bad man. Grit no hurt cow and Grit no hurt Kyla."


----------



## Manzanita (May 5, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Well I'll be damned.  A good natured goblin.  Or so he says."

Reinert will step closer to the goblin & Cid, & will translate from Goblin.  Then he will ask in Goblin.

"Who's the bad man?  Richard?  Or are you talking about Helfy back there?"


----------



## Emerald (May 5, 2003)

Grit is so happy to have found someone who speaks Goblin.  

Richard... Yes, I think I have heard Kyla call him that before.  He is a very bad man, he hurt Kyla.  Last night we heard Kyla screaming and I just could not watch him hurt her anymore.  Me and my clans men we had to stop him. Today. I heard her scream again and I come to see.  I am glad that there are others here who are concerned for her, like I am.


----------



## Manzanita (May 5, 2003)

*Reinert*

Reinert will translate for Cid, then ask,

"Since when do goblins care about humans?  In what way is Richard a bad man?  Just that he hurts the woman"


----------



## MerakSpielman (May 5, 2003)

"Yeah? Why should we trust a goblin over a human? I mean, I bet you're setting a trap for us right now, huh? I'm not going to believe a word you say until you give me a little proof. Right _now_ would be good."


----------



## Krug (May 5, 2003)

Jarrad sides with the Kaltide. "Yes, this could all be a trap!"


----------



## Capellan (May 6, 2003)

"If you're going to insist on getting involved in this domestic squabble, then the best way to do it is for us to pretend to leave.  We can hide out somewhere nearby and keep an eye on the farm.  If what the goblin says is true, we'll soon see the evidence.  And if it's not, we'll all be together and ready to protect ourselves and the people on the farm."


----------



## Emerald (May 6, 2003)

Grit will pull out a large dried leaf from a small sack and give it to Reinert.  The leaf is folded, and has a grass ribbon tied around it.

"Give my words to Kyla. She is pretty. Please stop the bad man from hurting her." 

Once Cid has taken the leaf Grit will run off into the corn.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 6, 2003)

"If you give me a day I can prepare my detect evil spell, remove fear for Kyla, and maybe another detection spell."


----------



## Capellan (May 6, 2003)

"Or I can slap either her or whatshisname with a _charm person_.  We might learn something that way."


----------



## MerakSpielman (May 6, 2003)

Kaltide eyes the folded leaf.

"You're not actually considering giving that thing to her, are you? It seems to me that we have stumbled into a situation without knowing all sides of it. If we just do as the gobbie says, we're nothing more than pawns. I say we follow him back to his camp and see what's _really_ going on."


----------



## Manzanita (May 6, 2003)

*Reinert*

"What would we learn at their camp?  Perhaps we could open this..."

Reinert inspects the leaf.  Does he think he could retie it if he opened it?  Reinert has Use Rope @+4.


----------



## Emerald (May 6, 2003)

Reinert:  You are pretty sure you could retie the note.  When you unfold the leaf, you find a very smooth, polished rock inside, oval in shape, and shot through with orange, green, and yellow of different hues. A goblin rune is carved into the rock--translated, it has a wide definition, meaning anything from "friend" to "body-shield," a term for when one goblin actually leaps over another's body to protect them from death. 

The leaf has some Goblin runes written on it in spider/mushroom ink: 

"Kyla, spider-silk hair 
Black-stone polish eyes 
Twin pumpkin breasts 

Grit will eat the bad man's blows 
Long before you suffer them again."


----------



## Capellan (May 6, 2003)

"He needs to work on his cadence and rhythm, but that's actually not bad ... for a goblin, anyway.  Except for the pumpkin breasts thing, of course.  Melons would be a more flattering comparison."  I waggle my fingers dismissively, "Naturally, I could do far better."


----------



## Manzanita (May 6, 2003)

"I think the goblin's in love with her.  Yuck.  Anyway, he thinks Richard is hitting her."

Reinert carefully reties the bundle as well as possible, with surprising dexterity for such thick stubby fingers.

"What shall we do?  I say we confront her.  If she won't cooperate, Helfy can use the 'mellon breasts' phrase to charm her.  Poor woman, married to an abusive jerk, & lusted after by goblins.  Maybe we should take her with us..."


----------



## Emerald (May 8, 2003)

Kyla steps on to the porch and calls for you all to come in for breakfast.  Richard is already seated at the table when you arrive.   Kyla serves you biscuits, gravy, and sausage.  Once everyone is served Richard speaks.

I hope you are now satisfied that we do not need your assistance, and will be leaving after Breakfast.


----------



## Manzanita (May 8, 2003)

Reinert will sit & eat.  "Mmmm... tasty biscuits.  & this sausage beats fish any day."  He looks for a chance to catch Kyla away from Richard.


----------



## Krug (May 8, 2003)

On the goblin poem. "I'd be a little disturbed if a goblin be admiring a women's breasts."

Jarrad shoves the rest to be first in line for breakfast. "Ah... finally a PROPER meal. Richard, your wife cooks well. We might stay a few more days to savor some more of it."


----------



## Emerald (May 11, 2003)

After the meal, Richard stands up to leave.  Just before he closes the door behind him he turns and addresses the party  I have been hospitalble but we enjoy our privacy please be gone when I return from the fields.  Have a safe trip. He leaves and you see him disappear into the corn field.

Kyla turns to you all I appologize for my husbands behavior.  He is not very sociable.  I appreciate you staying the night last night, but it would probably be best if you all left breakfast.


----------



## Krug (May 11, 2003)

"Well... if the lady says so," says Jarrad reluctantly, looking at waht the others say.


----------



## Capellan (May 11, 2003)

"Of ciourse we should go - _exactly like I suggested earlier_."

OOC: alluding to the plan to 'leave' and then hide out somewhere locally to watch what happens.


----------



## Manzanita (May 11, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Kyla, listen.  We met a goblin today.  He gave me this note."  Reinert hands her the note w/the rock & gives her time to read it.  "It looks like you're in a bad way here.  Your husband seems abusive, and the goblins are in love with you.  Neither of these seems desirable.  Do you have anywhere else to go?  Perhaps we could escort you out of here.  Have no fear of your husband or the goblins when we're around."


----------



## Krug (May 12, 2003)

Jarrad looks at Reinert. "I doubt if she can read goblin runes, dwarf."


----------



## Manzanita (May 12, 2003)

*Reinert*

OOC:  whoops

Reinert will translate the inscriptions for her.


----------



## Krug (May 17, 2003)

Jarrad whistles, looking around the house and the fields.


----------



## Emerald (May 17, 2003)

Kyla take the note and listens intently as Reinert tells her what it says.  Oh my, what ever am I to do.  You don't think he will hurt Richard or me do you? She figets nervously.  

Richard scares me as well.  He was not alway like this.  He used to be a kind and gentle man.  Then he started meeting up with shadowy folk, why one came through here just the other day.  Then, yesterday right before the goblin attack one of our cows turned up dead and Richard told me not to tell anyone about it.  Normally, I would alert our neighbors about it, so they could be on the look out for the creature and watch thier livestock more closely, but Richard just assured me he would take care of it and the body disappeared shortly thereafter. She says this very quietly all the while keeping a close watch out the window where Richard disappered.


----------



## MerakSpielman (May 17, 2003)

Kaltide nudges Cid and whispers, "Say, I don't suppose you can _detect evil_ or anything can you? I think there's more to this _Richard_ - if that's his real name - than meets the eye...."


----------



## Manzanita (May 17, 2003)

*Reinert*

"This shadowy folk character who came by just the other day wasn't named V'skar was he?  With a sword?  Some sort of wizard?  Can you describe him or the others more?  Don't worry, we'll protect you."


----------



## Capellan (May 17, 2003)

"Richard may be charmed.  Priest - can you protect people from mental domination?"

OOC: protection from evil might work for this?


----------



## Krug (May 17, 2003)

Jarrad wonders what they're talking about. "Pah... magic. A good rap on the head would be the best solution. Anyway, we should watch the cows... Richard might be deliberately having them killed."


----------



## Emerald (May 20, 2003)

While still watching closely out the window, Kyla responds.  

A man came by yesterday morning, I do not know his name.  He was 6 feet tall, had dark hair, a short beard and blue eyes. He was wearing brown traveling clothes with a green cloak.  He had three creatures with him, ugly things all covered in fur and feathers.  He stopped for about two hours.  He and Richard sequestered themselves in the barn,  I have no idea what they were talking about.  He stayed for Breakfast and then left. 


OODM:  Creamsteak are you still around? your companions are asking Cid to cast spells


----------



## Krug (May 21, 2003)

"Perhaps we should truss up Richard for a round of... questioning," whispers Jarrad to the others.


----------



## MerakSpielman (May 22, 2003)

Kaltide nods grim agreement.


----------



## Capellan (May 22, 2003)

"Sounds to me like these shadowy folk are the real culprits.  And before we go beating on their peasant dupe, why don't we just try charming him ourselves." I waggle my fingers in an imitation of spellcasting, while keeping my voice low. "The woman cooks a good breakfast - we might not get another if we beat her husband black and blue."


----------



## Creamsteak (May 24, 2003)

"I can prepare and cast detection of evil and protection from evil. This is not a problem. It will take some time, however, so we must think of what to do in the meantime."

(Sorry, between the boards going down and some severe modem and keyboard problems, I've had trouble posting too the boards.)


----------



## Manzanita (May 24, 2003)

*Reinert*

"We should confront Richard immediately.  If charm fails, we'll try something else.  As you know, I have mixed feelings about our pursuit of V'skar.  He swindled us, but without him, we'd probably all be dead.  If we can confirm his involvement in something nasty, then I can get him with a clear conscience.  It's possible I can tell if he's charmed.  I doubt it, personally."


----------



## Emerald (May 25, 2003)

Jarrad:   You notice Richard exit the corn fields.  Glance over at the farm house and then enter the barn.

Kyla sits in silence for a while, then abruptly she seems to decide something.  She stands up and begins to clear the table. I think it might be good to get out of here for a while though.  My sister lives in Crystalmaple, it is just a few miles north of here.  It will just take me a couple of hours to get everything ready, would you mind escorting me there?


----------



## Krug (May 25, 2003)

"Hmm... looks like our farmer is visting some livestock. Come on dwarf," says Jarrad to the others. He will proceed to the barn to see waht Richard is up to and let the others deal with the lady.


----------



## Capellan (May 25, 2003)

"Leave?  First sensible idea I've heard in days." I wait until Jarrad (and Reinert) have been gone for a while, then walk over to the window to watch the barn.  If they go inside, I'll head to the door of the barn.


----------



## MerakSpielman (May 26, 2003)

Kaltide sees the others heading to the barn.

"Er, um, yes.... Good. We would be happy to escort you wherever you want to go. Now, I just need to go pack up some of my things I left in the barn, get the wagon ready. You know, all that _in the barn_ kind of stuff that I need to do before I go anywhere. Could take a while. I'll let you know when I'm all packed."

Attempting a casual air, Kaltide hurries after Jarrod.


----------



## Manzanita (May 27, 2003)

*Rienert*

"Kyla, mylady, please pack your things.  We will escort you.  This is a very wise plan on your part.  We'll check out some things but we'll be back shortly to escort you away."


----------



## Emerald (May 27, 2003)

Jarrad and Reinert enter the barn.  Richard is standing opposite the door holding a sickle. 

Combat Begins:

Surprise Round:: 
You have overstayed your welcome. 
He then casts magic missle at Jarrad for 3pts of damage.

Initative: 
Richard 
Kaltide
Reinert
Jarrad
Cid
Cattivo

At this time only Jarrad and Reinert are in the barn and so they can act in round one.  Kaltide, Cid, and Cattivo may enter the barn and act in round two if they so desire.


----------



## Manzanita (May 28, 2003)

*Reinert*

How far away is Richard?  Reinert would not have had bow in hand, as he wasn't expecting combat this soon.  If Richard is close enough to attack, Reinert will draw his sword & charge.  If not, he will delay until Jarred charges (which I assume he will), then Reinert will draw his sword and move to a flanking position if possible, to attack Richard on the following round.


----------



## Emerald (May 29, 2003)

Round One: 

Richard: He casts a spell while looking Jarrad in the eye.  

Reinert: You draw your sword and charge.  You miss him by a hair.  

Jarrad: You are suddenly very afraid of Richard.  You turn and flee from the barn.  




Next round Kaltide, Cid, and Cattivo may act.  You three have just seen Jarrad come running out of the barn.


----------



## MerakSpielman (May 29, 2003)

Kaltide wonders for a moment what Jarred is doing, then enters the barn and sees what's going on.

_A pity I don't wander around with my weapons like the others... but I still have my mastery of Fisherwizardry to fall back on..._

Kaltide points his finger at Richard, *"Plura coloratus diffama!"* he shouts, and a beautiful spread of rainbow colored light bursts forth, enveloping the farmer.

_Let's see if it works as well on people as it does on herring..._

(_Color Spray_, Will save DC 14)


----------



## Krug (May 29, 2003)

Jarrad, shivering, runs out at full speed. He sees demons in his head giving chase.


----------



## Capellan (May 29, 2003)

_Wonderful.  The dwarf and the lummox have started a fight._

I dash into the barn, all the while wondering why I keep running toward danger and not away from it.

OOC: if Richard is still standing by the time I arrive, I cast _Charm Person_ (Will DC13) on him


----------



## Manzanita (May 30, 2003)

*Reinert*

If Reinert survives the color spray with wits intact, he will continue to strike at Richard.

"Hey, careful!  I'm no fish!"


----------



## Creamsteak (May 31, 2003)

Cid steps into the barn, a bit bewildered. "I am not going to participate in any fighting, but I will heal my comrades."

Cid casts and holds the charge on a cure light wounds spell (1d8+2), waiting till someone is hurt.


----------



## Emerald (May 31, 2003)

Round Two: 

Richard: He defensively casts a spell and reaches for Reinert.  Reinert dodges out of the way.

A Dire Rat scurries over to Reinert.   Taking 3 pts of damage.    

Kaltide: You enter the barn and cast color spray into the barn.  Richard seems uneffected.  Reinert falls to the ground unconsious.

Reinert: You lie unconsious at the feet of Richard.

Jarrad: You come to your sense and head back toward the barn.

Cid: You cast and hold the cure light wounds spell.  You notice that Richard appears to be holding a spell as well. 

Cattivo: You cast Charm Person at Richard.  He appears unaffected.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 31, 2003)

"This is surprising, a great number of spells being thrown around..."

Cid steps forwards and uses his cure spell on Reinert, turns to look at Richard, and considers what to do next...


----------



## Capellan (May 31, 2003)

I glance at Kaltide.

"Nice move, fish-for-brains."

I begin to chant _Gurzag's Last Hunt_, an Orcish war-song celebrating the slaughter of elves.  It's stirring, martial sounds should fill those around me with hope and courage.

As I chant, I draw my whip and move to strike at Richard, making full use of the weapon's reach.

OOC: _inspire courage_ - will take effect in a round - then draw and use whip at 15' range.  Attack Bonus: -1, damage: 1d2


----------



## Krug (Jun 1, 2003)

Jarrad runs back to the barn, sword drawn. 
"How dare he use magic on me!"


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jun 2, 2003)

"Oops... Well, let's try _*Amimus Fugula!*_" Kaltide pulls a rope out of his backpack and hurls it at Richard.

(Animate Rope. Throwing the rope is a ranged touch attack. Reflex save DC 14 or Richard is _entangled_. Entangled: -2 attack, -4 dexterity. He has to make a DC 15 concentration check to cast spells. Moves at half speed or immobile if the rope can anchor itself to something solid (DM's call))


----------



## Emerald (Jun 2, 2003)

Round Three: 

Richard He moves toward Cattivo and attempts to touch him.  Cattivo dodges out of the way.  

The rat attacks Kaltide, biting him for 3 pts of damage. 

Kaltide: You step back five feet and cast animate rope.  Richard is entangled and the rope finds a piece of farm equipment to tie itself to. 

Reinert You continue to dream.

Jarrad: You rush into the barn and attack Richard with your longsword for 5 pts of damage.  

Cid: You heal Rienert fully, but realize that he has been affected by a spell and is still unconcious. 

Cattivo: You begin to inspire courage.  You attack Richard with you whip and do him 1 pt of subdual damage.


----------



## Capellan (Jun 2, 2003)

Seeing the heavy wound that Jarrad has inflicted, I break off the song to call out:

"Turn your blade!  We need him alive to question!"

I move to get a clear angle on Richard, then strike again with the whip.

OOC: finish the full round needed for inspire courage, then stop - it will run 5 more rounds.  Take a move so that there is no risk of hitting Jarrad with the whip, then attack.  My net attack bonus will now be -5, I think, for attacking into melee with a 'ranged' weapon.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jun 4, 2003)

Kaltide, on a roll, steps back, points at a spot of ground right behind the rat, and shouts, *"Arcesso Prodigium Bidens!"*

(Summon Monster I: Celestial Badger. Full round to cast (any damage Kaltide takes this round might disrupt the spell))


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 4, 2003)

Cid glares at the dire rat with a dangerous look, "What the hell? I didn't notice this before!"

Cid will step up to heal Kaltide, 1d8+2 again.

(I am without my weapon, I think... except maybe my walking stick.)


----------



## Krug (Jun 4, 2003)

Jarrad attacks the rat. "Die you foul thing!"


----------



## Emerald (Jun 5, 2003)

Round Four: 

Richard: He attempts to cut his way out of the rope entangling him, but the rope foils his swing and he misses.  

The rat attacks Kaltide, but misses. 

Kaltide: You cast Summon Animal I.

Reinert: You snore.

Jarrad: You attack the rat, killing it.  Unfortunately, Richard is not in cleaving range.

Cid: You heal Kaltide, he is at full HP again.  

Cattivo: The inspire courage takes effect.  Your friends feel inspired.  You attack Richard with you whip, hitting him for 1 pt of damage.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 5, 2003)

Cid will try to trip Richard with his staff.


----------



## Capellan (Jun 5, 2003)

Cattivo continues to circle, striking at Richard with the whip.  Sooner or later he has to faint from the pain.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jun 5, 2003)

Kaltide runs over to his wagon and grabs a spear.


----------



## Krug (Jun 5, 2003)

Jarrad will try to _subdue_ Richard. "Surrender! There are too many of us! Do you wish to go to hell so soon?"


----------



## Emerald (Jun 6, 2003)

Round Five: 

Richard He manages to cut the ropes binding him.  

Kaltide: You run over to the wagon and grab a spear.

A celestial badger appears and attacks Richard biting him for 1 pt of damage.

Reinert: You wake up, but find yourself blind.

Jarrad: You try to subdue Richard but miss him with your sword. "Surrender! There are too many of us! Do you wish to go to hell so soon?"   Richard appears unmoved. 

Cid:  You swing your quarterstaff and miss him.   

Cattivo: You hit Richard with your whip for 3 pts of damage.  Your memory of your chant gave you the extra power needed.


----------



## Capellan (Jun 6, 2003)

OOC: I'm pretty sure Jarrad's method of subdual included a swipe with his sword (at -4 due to using a non-subdual weapon to subdue).

Feeling very impressed with his success with the whip, Cattivo takes a moment to pose theatrically, flourishing the weapon, then strikes again.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jun 6, 2003)

Kaltide hurls the spear at Richard (not bothering with subdual damage) and grabs another out of the wagon.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 6, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Hey, what the hell's going on around here?"  Reinert will stand and attempt to back away from the combat, if he can place it with his hearing.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 6, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Hey, what the hell's going on around here?"  Reinert will stand and attempt to back away from the combat, if he can place it with his hearing.


----------



## Krug (Jun 6, 2003)

_Yeap would include a swipe as well..._

Jarrad will grapple with Richard and try to overpower him.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 8, 2003)

Cid uses his quarterstaff to attempt to distract Richard...

(Aid Another in melee for Cattivo against Richard)


----------



## Emerald (Jun 9, 2003)

Round Six: 

Richard: He swings his sickle at Jarrad hitting him for 4 pts of damage.

Kaltide: You hurl a spear at Richard hitting him for 8 pts of damage.

The badger bites Richard for 1 pt of damage.   

Reinert: You are no longer blind but are now stunned.  (You will be able to act next round)

Jarrad: You attempt to grapple Richard, provoking an AoO.  Richard misses.  You fail to grab him.  

Cid: You try to distact Richard momentarily but he ignores you.

Cattivo: You swing your whip at Richard but misses.


----------



## Capellan (Jun 9, 2003)

_Let's try something new._

Cattivo gestures and calls out an ancient word of a long-dead language.  An arcane light flares around Richard's head and eyes.

OOC: casting Daze, Will DC 14


----------



## Krug (Jun 9, 2003)

"Damn you... now the gloves are off!" says Jarrad. He uses his sword on Richard.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jun 9, 2003)

Kaltide lets out a whoop of delight as his spear strikes home.

"Like spearing fish in a barrel!"

He hurls the second spear at Richard and grabs the third (and last) one out of the wagon.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 9, 2003)

Cid tries to heal Jarrad with a cure light wounds spell (1d8+2).


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 10, 2003)

*Reinert*

Reinert grips his head with both hands.

"Wow.  If that was you fisherwizard, I feel sorry for the fish."

Once he recovers, Reinert will charge back into the battle, and attempt to grapple with Richard.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 10, 2003)

Round Seven: 

Richard: He swings his sickle at Jarrad missing him.

Kaltide: You throw your spear at Richard, hitting him for 5 pts of damage.

Reinert: You attempt to grapple Richard, provoking an AoO.  Richard swings his sickle and hits you for 5 pts of damage.  You are unable to grab him.

Jarrad: You swing your longsword at Richard hitting him for 10 pts of damage.

Cid: You heal Jarrad for 6 pts.  

Cattivo: You cast daze at Richard.  He appears unaffected.


----------



## Krug (Jun 10, 2003)

Jarrad thrusts at Richard again. "Surrender you cur. How do you like to be on the receiving end uh?"


----------



## Capellan (Jun 11, 2003)

_How tough is this guy?_

Cattivo reverts to the use of the whip, sending it snaking out to crack across Richard's back once more.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jun 11, 2003)

Kaltide ponders momentarily _Hmmm.... he's still standing. He must be tougher than he looks. I don't like to think we've been lucky to survive this long..._

Kaltide will _charge_ at Richard and stab at him with his spear.

OOC: my badger didn't get to go last round. Poor thing must be a bit scared...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 11, 2003)

Thoughts to self, "He's still standing? Mayhaps my earlier theories are true..."

Cid will try to strike Richard in the side with his staff.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 11, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Hey - that hurt!  You'd better surrender you moron - you're totally outnumbered."

Reinert will pull out his long sword and continue to attack with it two-handed.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 11, 2003)

Round Eight: 

Richard: He casts a spell and disappears.  

Everyone: You hear footsteps toward the door and see the door to the barn open and then close.  

End Combat


----------



## Krug (Jun 11, 2003)

_Um.. no AoO while he casts a spell?_

Jarrad runs out of the door, waving his sword. "COME OUT YOU COWARD!" He goes towards the farmhouse to ensure the lady is safe.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jun 11, 2003)

"You know, one day I hope to actually _defeat_ and evildoer.... This is the second time one has gotten away."

Kaltide retrieves his spears (assuming Richard hasn't run off with them sticking out of him) and starts to prepare the wagon and horses for departure.


----------



## Capellan (Jun 11, 2003)

_I'd assume he cast defensively _

"Well, now we know why he was able to beat off the goblins.  I'd say it's time to leave.  We'll take the woman to wherever it is she's going, and then get back to our own business." Cattivo pauses, "Of course, if we can find Richard, he might be able to tell us where V'Skar is."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 12, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Well at least he wasn't powerfull enough to defeat the lot of us.  That first spell he cast at me though, which made me sleep, blind and deaf.  That was quite powerful.  You should learn that one, Fisherwizard."

Reinert hurries after Jarred to ensure Kyla's safety.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jun 12, 2003)

"Er, ok. I will. That one looks fancy. Maybe his wife knows where his spellbook is? Unless he's a sorcerer of course. New spells are always nice."


----------



## Emerald (Jun 15, 2003)

As you all leave the barn and head back to the house, you see several goblins standing around the house.  Grit is standing in the doorway.  As you get closer to the house, the goblins make no moves toward you, and once on the porch you see Kyla sitting at the table, crying.  A large black book sits on the table in front of her.  Grit turns and speaks to Reinert in Goblin

She is sad.  I wish I could make her happy, but I cannot.  Let her know that we mean her no harm, and if she decides to stay here, we will watch over her and protect her farm.  It would probably be better for her however if she moved into town.  With this statement, you detect a crack in his voice and a slight tear in his eye. You are good men, and this knife shows you are goblin friends. He hands you an amber gem, and a dagger of obvious goblin design.


----------



## Krug (Jun 15, 2003)

Jarrad raises his sword, wary. "This could all be a trap," he says.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jun 15, 2003)

"My good Grit, it shames me that I could not do more, being, as I am, merely a simple fisherman. Even so, if there is anything I can do to help you in the future, please let me know.

"By the way, out of pure, non-professional curiosity, what is that book you have, my dear lady?"


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 16, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Grit.  You are a brave goblin to face your heredetary enemy peacefully.  Please understand out history with goblins, and thus that I must be wary of a trap.  Kyla has told us she has relatives who she can stay with who will care for her.  We will escort her there." Reinert steps towards Kyla, and places an awkward, but protective hand on her shoulder.  "Your efforts to defend her are appreciated, and I will try not to pre-judge goblins the next time I meet them.  

"Tell me, Grit.  What do you know of this Richard, Kyla's husband.  And do you know of an acquantence of his, one V'skar, who visited recently with two small owlbears?"


----------



## Emerald (Jun 16, 2003)

Kyla tries to compose herself.  You see her bags packed and sitting next to the door.  She looks up at Kaltide, and pushes the book toward him.  

Take this evil thing away from here.  Ever since he started studying it he has not  been the same.  Is he dead? 

Grit will figit nervously. 

Yes, Please escort her to town.  We are good goblins, and that dagger I gave you, it will tell all goblins that you are  a goblin friend.  Now about this man of whom you speak.  Yes, a man did come by here the other day with two foul creatures.  He spoke to Richard for a short while and then left.  We followed him a short ways, he traveled south to the fork and then continued west.


----------



## Capellan (Jun 16, 2003)

Cattivo shakes his head,

"He fled, for now.  He may well return for his spellbook ... we should wait for a day or two and take him if he does."


----------



## Krug (Jun 16, 2003)

"Yes and perhaps you could cook for us in the meantime," says Jarrad. He continues to eye the goblins suspiciously. "So what kind of creatures did this 'man' have with him?"


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jun 17, 2003)

"Though I'm all for questioning Richard and all that, I really think it should be our priority to see this lady to safety. Why make her linger here, where her pain is centered, any longer than necessary?"

_Besides, if he's any good at wizardry, he's got a spare book somewhere and will be coming after us no matter where we go... But best not to mention that though, might alarm the lady..._

"Come lady, the wagon is ready and there is plenty of room for your belongings. Leave the foul memories of this place behind you, and start anew."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 17, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Thank you, Grit, for the dagger.  If I had a similar item that would show you as a friend of the Dwarves, I would give it to you.  But here, take my dagger, at least, in return.  And my friend here, " he indicates Cattivo, and continues, as before, speaking in Goblin, "he's a bit of a orc's bladder, but he's actually quite a talented musician.  I'll ask him to compose a verse about you and your kin which may improve your reputation around here."

Reinert shifts to common.  "I think we should leave with Kyla.  It would be asking too much for her to remain any longer.  I think it unlikely we would be able to surprise Richard, anyway, since he can turn invisible.  Can you confirm that it is a spellbook, though, Kaltide?"

"Kyla, perhaps Richard was corrupted in some way by this book or other items.  Is there a place in the house or the viscinity where he might keep things hidden?"

OOC:  Reinert would want to use his sense motive skill on Grit, to try to guage his true intentions.


----------



## Capellan (Jun 18, 2003)

Cattivo shrugs,

"Stay or leave; it is much the same to me.  If we go, we should go after V'Skar.  It may be that that is where Richard has fle."


OOC: the e-mail notifications for updates don't seem to be working (at least for me?) so responses may be sporadic


----------



## Emerald (Jun 18, 2003)

Grit takes the dagger. I will always treasure this.  Thank you.  And thank you for the offer of a song telling about us, for my tribe is unlike most others and we mean the townsfolk no harm.  We wish we were more welcome, but until more of my kind turn from their paths of violence, I fear it will not be.  

Kyla responds  Thank you.  I do wish to leave now.  I do not know of any other place he may have hidden stuff.  Feel free to look around anywhere you would like.  It was a about six months ago when it all started.  A member of Fy's council came here to speak in Corn Haven, it was boring stuff, all about new taxes and politics and such.  But Richard he thought this was a great man and even traveled back to Fy with him.  He was gone a couple of weeks.  When he returned he was different.  For one thing he had that book.  And he could do magic.  When I confronted him, he told me not to concern myself with thing that were not my business.  Then we started having lots of strange characters stop by at all hours of the night.  I do hope that he manages to get out of whatever evil he has manged to get himself into.  I, for one, am grateful to have him out of my life.      With that she will get up from the table, wipe her eyes, pick up her bags and walk to the wagon.  

Grit will looking longingly after her.  I keep telling myself it is all for the best, but I will miss her greatly.   Then he will turn to Jarrad.  The man, I do not know his name, came with two creatures.  They were about knee high and were covered with fur and feathers.  They looked like children though, I do not think they were full grown yet. 

(I am assuming that Reinert is providing translating for Grit)

OODM:  I havn't been getting my notifications either.


----------



## Krug (Jun 18, 2003)

"Fur and feathers? Um..." Jarrad looks to the others. "Does it ring a bell?"
"Hopefully the lady will find greater happiness," says Jarrad.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 19, 2003)

*Reinert*

Reinert smiles at the Goblin.  Rarely are people so nice to the ugly dwarf.  Somewhat overcome by the sudden reconciliation with his historical foe, his eyes moisten, and he turns away.  He clears his throat.  He has been translating relevent passages of Grit's conversation to the party.  He stands by Grit, puts his hand on Grit's arm, and nods at Kyla.  "I hope you are able to find one of your own kind who can make you happy.  It would never work out with a human." he says to Grit alone.

Then to Kyla in common.  "That's interesting, Kyla.  What was the name of this coucilman of Fy who originally tried to sway Richard?  What did he look like?  We may run into him.  Where is Fy, by the way?  Also, if we have a few minutes, I would like to search Richard's rooms myself."


----------



## Capellan (Jun 19, 2003)

"You seem very good friends with the goblin, Reinert.  Is that a trait that runs in your family?  From your mother's side, I expect?" Cattivo tosses the comment over his shoulder as he leaves through the front door, "I'll be waiting in the cart for the rest of you to be ready to leave."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 20, 2003)

"Wait, hold on, I'm drowning..."

"Or no wait, that's heat stroke..."

"Er, wait, no, I meant to say, are any of you hurt?"

Cid turns around in his confusion to see the goblin leaving, he yells out, "Enjoy the sun!" He then turns back to the group, "I told you that man was a demon, next time maybe you will listen to me? He was controlling that vile rodent, he was intent on devouring our souls. It is only by the light of Ra-Pelor that we can thank our efforts were met with some degree of victory."

Cid waits as if he was expecting some kind of applause...


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jun 20, 2003)

Kaltide nudges Cattivo and says quietly, "Methinks somebody is a bit off his rocker eh? Good thing you guys have me around to keep an eye on him..."


----------



## Emerald (Jun 23, 2003)

It was Councilman Tervena who came that day.  You have not been to Fy before?  Well, you just go south, back the way you came until you get to the fork in the road and then travel west.  It is about a three day journey.  Kyla will then show Reinert to Richard's room.  Feel free to look around and take anything you want.  I have already gotten everything I am taking with me.  What ever is left, I think I will sell along with the rest of the farm. 

Reinert: You search Richard's room.  Besides normal clothing and tolietries, you find under his bed a box of stange odds and ends, that Kaltide will recognize as spell components, and a bunch of letters from Councilman Tervena.  The Letters are very short and only contain meeting information.  The top letter, however, is arranging a meeting for one week from today at the Lazy Kitten Tea House in Fy.  

You all climb aboard the wagon and make your way to Corn Haven.  Corn Haven is a small town with only one Inn, the Corn Haven Inn.   Kyla's sister works in the tavern downstairs and asks to be droped off there.  

Thank you so much for all of your help.  I will be okay now.   With that she turn as goes into the tavern.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 24, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Hey-ey-ey.  Looks like we've got something here.  I think Richard is the one we need to find more than V'skar.  Let's be at this meeting in Fy next week.  Kaltide, learn anything out of that book of Richards?"

Reinert asks Kyla if he can follow her into the tavern to make sure she succesfully meets her sister and everything is OK.  Reinert would like to get a look at her sister, too, in case it would helpful later to be able to recognize her. 

"Maybe we should all stop in for a drink while we're here.  Helfy has to keep in practice singing his favorite song!"


----------



## Krug (Jun 24, 2003)

"We'll look for you for more breakfast!" shouts Jarrad. "Well... that was an interesting encounter. I think we made yet another enemy uh?"


----------



## Capellan (Jun 24, 2003)

Cattivo raises an eyebrow,

"That's actually a half-smart suggestion, dwarfy."

The half-elf clambers down from the wagon and heads inside to see about arranging a performance.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jun 24, 2003)

_Read Magic_ and all that. What's in the (spell?)book?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 24, 2003)

Richard's Spell Book
1st-Cause Fear, Change Self, Chill Touch, Jump, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement, Summon Monster I; 
2nd-Ghoul Touch, Invisibility 

XP:
300 for figuring out that Richard is abusing Kyla
300 for meeting the goblins with no combat
100 for getting the leaf poem translated
300 for confronting Richard and he escapes
200 for getting Kyla safely to town 

Storyline Total:  1200

Campaign Total:  2700


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 26, 2003)

*Reinert*

"So, gang" Reinert says over a pint of beer, waiting to feign(if necessary) great amusement at Cattivo's performance, "we've got nearly a week until this meeting.  I think we should head there to hijack it.  Alternatively we could attempt to trail V'skar.  Do we know where he's going?"


----------



## Capellan (Jun 26, 2003)

"Not a bad idea, dwarf.  I'm impressed: that'd two in one day."

OOC: I begin a 5-week overseas trip tomorrow.  Emerald will be auto-piloting Cattivo while I am gone, though I will try to check in every few days in any case.
Anyone else going to be at Gencon?  If so, drop me an e-mail (address is in my profile)


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 27, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Actually, "says Reinert, fingering his last coppers, "I'm pretty broke.  We need to find some more cash.  Does anyone have any ideas for that?  Perhaps we could post a sign, or hunt down some paying work.  Unless, of course, you guys want to keep buying my drinks."


----------



## Krug (Jun 27, 2003)

_So is it 2700 total for the adventure for each of us? or 1200?_

Jarrad goes to get a pint. "Ah... what a waste of a fine woman. And that goblin. hah... this world is a strange place."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 30, 2003)

"Actually, I still have most of my money. I wanted to see if I could find a Temple of the Light, or maybe one of our distant Knightly orders to visit. I must re-acquaint myself with the current events of the church at some point."

"Also, let's try and do some good just for the sake of doing good... for me? I'm not like you adventerous types, I'm a hedge-cleric in a small community, not a slayer-of-all-things-with-rewards like those horrible Cuthbert and Kord worshiping brutes."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jun 30, 2003)

"So what exactly are you suggesting Cid? I say we travel straight to Fy, and see if we can do something about this meeting... If we get there early, we can see if we can dig up anything on this Councilman Tervena. Also, maybe then I can get a little time to examine Richards.... er..." Kaltide glances around the common room furtively, "_farmer's almenac._" He winks at his companions, and then winks a second time for good measure to make sure they understand.

"And Cid, if there's a temple to Rod-Poler anywhere on this island, it'll be in Fy. It's the biggest city we have here."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 30, 2003)

*Reinert*

"I think going straight to Fy is the best option.  If we get there early, we can go about trying to earn some cash, find a temple, and dig up some info on our 'friends'.  As soon as Helfy finishes his song, let's hit the road.  By the way, Kaltide, what kinds of er..." Reinert lowers his voice, "spells can you cast?"


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jul 1, 2003)

Kaltide carefully checks to see if anybody at the other tables is paying any attention to him, then whispers lowly, "Well, I've only just begun to decypher my ancestral book of Fisherwizardry, but every spell in it that I understand is directly applicable to sailing in general, or fishing in particular. Most of them have extensive notes detailing how to use them for those purposes."

Kaltide reaches under the table and pulls up one of his gallon jugs of ale labeled: "Kaltide's ale. If you're thirsty, drink some water." After making sure (again) that nobody's looking, he tops off his mug and hides it under the table again. 

"For example, there are some relatively simple spells that can stun or put to sleep whole schools. There are spells to summon creatures to help lure or chase the fish into nets. You saw the spell I used to wrap up Richard in that rope - rope manipulation spells are a must if you're out in a sail boat alone. I also have figured out a spell to help a fisherwizard survive harsher extremes of weather, like if it's too hot or cold for regular fishermen to work properly.

"I must say it's been interesting trying to figure out how to use the spells for anything other than fishing. There are some spells the book doesn't have, like ones designed specifically for violence. There's a whole school of magic I've never learned how to use."


----------



## Emerald (Jul 3, 2003)

Kyla and her sister thank you warmly once again for your assistance in the morning before you leave and send with you a couple of loaves of bread and some cheese for your journey.  You all travel south out of Corn Haven and when you reach the fork in the road head of to the west, following the signs to Fy.  

The first day and night pass uneventfully.

One the second day, Reinert: You notice several man-sized scorpions laying in wait off to the side of the road about 30 feet ahead.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 4, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Ho - Danger afoot!"

Reinert would be riding in Kaltide's wagon.  Since his bow is his weapon of choice, he would probably have it handy.  If so, he won't wait for pleasentries, but will immediately fire at the scorpions.  If they're 30 foot away, his Point blank shot would be effective, and he would use rapid shot as well, so two arrows at (+1 BAB, +2 dex +1 feat, -2 rapid) *+2(1d8)+3 *(+1 feat, +2 mighty bow)


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jul 4, 2003)

As soon as Kaltide realizes trouble is afoot:

*"Arcesso Prodigium Bidens!"*

(Summon Monster I: Celestial Badger. Full round to cast (any damage Kaltide takes this round might disrupt the spell), targeted to drop the badger right behind the scorps.)


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 6, 2003)

4 - 0 Level (Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light)
2+1 - 1st Level (Bless, Detect Evil, Magic Stone, Endure Elements *cold or fire only)

Cid takes a second to think before deciding that these pests probably won't listen to his preachings, he grabs three pebbles from his belt and enchants them with Magic Stone.


*Forgot that I recieved a bonus 1st level spell for Wisdom, added that in


----------



## Krug (Jul 6, 2003)

Jarrad will take out his bow and fire at the scorpions.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 7, 2003)

(Bump)


----------



## Capellan (Jul 8, 2003)

Cattivo crouches as low as he can in the wagon, trying to get cover from the sides - those scorpion stings look dangerous! - then draws out his bow and sends an arrow at the beasts.


----------



## Emerald (Jul 8, 2003)

Intitative 

Cattivo
Cid
Kaltide
Jarrad
Reinert
 Scorpions 

Round One: 

Cattivo: You shoot an arrow at the scorpions hitting one for 3 pts of damage.

Cid: You grab three pebbles from your belt and enchant them with Magic Stone.


Kaltide: You cast Summon Monster I.

Jarrad: You fire your bow at the scorpions hitting one for 5 pts.  

Reinert: You fire two arrow at the scorpions hitting with one of the arrows for 6 pts of damage killing one.  

Scorpions They scuttle over to the wagon and attack the horses.  One horse is clawed for 4 pts and stung for 2 pts and the scorpion grabs on.  The other horse is clawed for 3 pts. and is stung for 4 pts. and the scorpion grabs on.  The third scorpion misses.


----------



## Krug (Jul 8, 2003)

"Forget this bow... time to charge in!" says Jarrad. He drops his bow and draws his sword and will attack one of the wounded scorpions, or the nearest one.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 9, 2003)

Cid takes one of the pebbles out of his hand, and runs forward throwing the stone at the first scorpion that he can strike. He screams out a prayer, "Die wretched Snail!"

All while worrying about the poor horses, thinking: Those poor animals...


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jul 9, 2003)

After his badger is safely summoned (it will last for 2 rounds including this one) Kaltide screams, "Get away from my horses you hideous land-lobsters!" stands up in the wagon, hurling a spear at the nearest scorpion.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 9, 2003)

*Reinert*

Reinert wants to continue firing his arrows.  Assuming Jared is the only one who attempts to engage in HTH combat, this should be possible.  He will move off the wagon and over to the side if necessary to get an angle.


----------



## Capellan (Jul 9, 2003)

Cattivo scuttles off the back of the wagon, staying well clear of the scorpions, and continues to attack with arrows, aiming for the creature that Jarrad is not battling.


----------



## Emerald (Jul 15, 2003)

Round Two: 

Cattivo: You fire off an arrow at one of the scorpians and miss.

Cid: You throw a magic stone at one of the scorpians missing.

Kaltide:Your badger appears and attacks one of the scorpians and misses.  You throw a spear at one of the scorpians hitting one for 5 pts.   

Jarrad: You attack one of the scorpians with your sword getting flanking with the badger and hit the scorpian for 6 pts of damage.

Reinert: You fire off two arrows at the unengaged scorpian hitting with both, killing it.  

Scorpions: One scorpian attacks Jarrad missing him.  The other scorpian moves and attacks Cid hitting him for 3 pts of damage but you are able to twist out of its grasp.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 15, 2003)

Cid, being cornered will take a 15 foot move back while yelling, "Oh my god it attacked me!"


----------



## Krug (Jul 15, 2003)

Jarrad will continue attacking the scorpion.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 15, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Yes, die you big insect...er...whatever you are."

At this point, I believe there's only one scorpion left.  Reinert will drop his bow, and pull out his sword and shield in preparation for a hand to hand assault.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jul 15, 2003)

(Nope. Two left. She forgot to mention how many there were at any given point, but in round 1, one scorp died and 3 attacked the horses. 1 more has died since then, leaving 2)

Kaltide grabs another spear and throws it at the most injured scorpion.


----------



## Emerald (Jul 16, 2003)

Round Three: 

Cattivo: You shoot an arrow at one of the scorpians and miss.

Cid:  You move back 15 feet from the scorpians.  

Kaltide: Your badger attacks the scorpian criticaling it with a claw for 2 pts, and bites it for 1 pt.  The badger disappears. You throw a spear at the other scorpian hitting for 7 pts killing it.   

Jarrad:  You attack the scorpian hitting it for 5 pts, killing it.  

 End Combat


----------



## Emerald (Jul 16, 2003)

XP:
300 each

Campaign total:  3000 XP

You are all level 3 now, please update the rogue's gallery entrys as soon as possible.  

Treasure: 
100 gp
1 black pearl (worth 500 gp)


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 16, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Well done, team.  You're quite a shot with those spears, Kaltide."  Then more softly, in an aside to Cattivo, "You might want to work on that marksmanship a bit, Helfy.  I'll give you some pointers if you like."

Reinert will cut off the stingers from each of the scorpions.  "Thank Ra/Pelor we got some cash here.  The roads around here sure are dangerous.  Perhaps someone has a reward out for these critters too.  Maybe you could add a line in your epic about V'skar raising these little suckers too, Helfy."


----------



## Krug (Jul 16, 2003)

Jarrad wipes his sword on some nearby foliage to get rid of the scorpion ooze. "I wonder if someone sent them..." he thinks.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jul 16, 2003)

Later that evening, as the party camps for the night, Kaltide lets out a yelp of excitement.

"I've had a breakthrough! I think I've figured out some of the more advanced spells in this book" He holds up his family spellbook, "Let me see, let me see... Yes, I understand this new formula now! Let me see if I can make out exactly what these spells do..."

OOC: I'll post Kaltides new stats later tonight


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 17, 2003)

As Kaltide studies his books, Reinert sneaks a jug of his special ale out of the cart and sidles over the him by the fire.  

"Kaltide, these new spells of yours are a cause for celebration.  It's great that you joined us.  You've been a big help.  I almost wish you'd been on that island w/us.  But of course, I wouldn't wish the slave boat experience on you.  Now that you know all Richard's spells, you can take him, and the rest of us can nail V'skar."

Reinert then takes a big swig from the jug, raising it up over his head.  He then sets it down, wipes his mouth with the back of his hairy hand, burps, and hands it to Jarred.  (or whomever will take it).

"And to think, without us, you'd still be fishing."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 17, 2003)

Cid thinks to himself, "It seems to me that everyone here has advanced a bit. Good for them." He then ponders with his quarterstaff near his chin, thinking about his own memories of the past, especially that which was his life before being enslaved.

He then ponders out loud, wondering if anyone is listening, "You know, at one time I was being trained to become a church inquisitor. It was during my first real mission, as an aid to a particularly brash young Paladin, that I was captured and turned over to the slavers. I was, at the time, responsible for simply overseeing, recording, and possibly protecting the mission. We were to detain the slavers, because they had been practicing againt the church, but we were sent into an ambush. It was quite the storm that night... I wonder if it will ever storm like that again..."


----------



## Capellan (Jul 17, 2003)

Cativo wraps himself in a dark cloak, well away from the fire, and occupies himself by writing funeral odes for each of his companions.

OOC: I'll have to put of updating my character sheet until  get back home from holidays, but will do so then.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jul 27, 2003)

So you pass the night uneventfully and set off again in the morning.  You travel for most of the day, but by late afternoon you can see the city looming in the distance.  As you get closer, you realize that what you see is just a suburb of Fy, Fy proper is actually on an island in a large bay, that has been completely covered by city and it has spilled on to the adjacent coastline.  The suburb is called Fy-Lister and has one inn, The Soggy Shrimp, and a ferry to Fy proper.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 27, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Well, we stop here, or we could push on and try to locate the lazy kitten tea house."

How many days have past.  Or rather, how many days till the meeting we expect Richard to attend?


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jul 27, 2003)

"Let's ask around. Likely it's in the main city, but I don't want to ferry us all the way out there just to find out we need to come back to shore."


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 27, 2003)

*Reinert*

"I also want to find a guard and see if there was a reward for those scorpions.  I'll show them the stingers."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 28, 2003)

"I think I'm going to look for an armorsmith... but not till after we decide where we are going. The more time I spend out here in the unknown, the more I seem to be attacked by everything lurking about, and I'd hate to get hurt myself..."

(If anyone can figure out how long we are going to be here, I can start crafting scrolls and potions if the opportunity exists...)


----------



## Krug (Jul 28, 2003)

Jarrad says to press on to the city. "I miss the smell of the city... the overhanging laundry, the sewers, the bad beer, the sweating hordes..."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 31, 2003)

"Ai, we had aught to press forwards. Strange turtles with stingers could be everywhere, and I'd hate it if our horses were turned into onions. I tell you, I don't trust this wilderness as far as I can think about it..."


----------



## Capellan (Aug 4, 2003)

OOC: quick query re character level up - are we staying with 3e, or moving to 3.5?  I don't mind, but it obviously has some significant effects for a Half-Elf Bard, so I thought I'd better check 

Given that we hope to surprise Richard here in town, Cattivo reluctantly forgoes the opportunity to sing the Song of V'Skar.  Once the farmer turned wizard is dealt with, however ...

In the interim, he finds a corner in which to brood, and write angry, depressing poetry.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 5, 2003)

OOC:  As far as I know, everyone else has stuck w/3E, although I'm game to upgrade.

"You know, this Ra-Pelor character has Cid a little twisted up, I think.  I'm starting a new religion, Pelor-Ra.  I'm going to be a cleric pretty soon."

Reinert will try to find some guards to ask about his stingers on the way to the Inn.  And the group will ask around about the lazy kitten before traveling on into the heart of the city.


----------



## Emerald (Aug 7, 2003)

You are able to find out rather quickly that the Lazy Kitten Tea House is in the city proper (out on the island) in the very upscale part of town, but easy to find.  It is a popular meeting place for politicians who do not want to be seen meeting in a tavern.  It is dusk.  You have one and half days until the meeting is scheduled.  

In order to get across to Fy you have 3 options.  
1.  the crowded public ferry, 1 gp each way, no cargo allowed, this is the way the local public and city workers go
2.  the merchants toll bridge, 5 gp each way, the merchant wagons go this way
3. the private docks, private ferries that can be commissions for anywhere between 10 gp and 100 gp depending on the amenities and reputation of the ferry, this is the way the wealthy and politicians go.  

Reinert:  You will be directed to a poison shop (the serpants fang) in the main trade center of Fy as a possible buyer of the stingers.  


OOC:  Sorry for the long delay, as you can see I posted under Merak last time and so I was not signed up for the email notifications, I will be more carful in the future.  

I would prefer to stick with 3.0, at least for another couple of months, money is a bit tight right now, and since my table games are not switching, I would prefer to put off buying the new books for at least a little while longer.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 7, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Looks like we need to take the ferry to get Kaltide's fine wagon across.  I say we get on over to the island, so we can scope out the Inn for a day and make a plan.  I'll be able to try to sell these stingers as well."


----------



## Capellan (Aug 7, 2003)

"The ferry does not permit cargo.  We will need to use the bridge for Kaltide's ... vehicle." Cattivo sniffs, his opinion of the cart evidently as low as his opinion of most other things. "Making our way there as soon as possible would be best.  If nothing else, there may be a little more culture on the other side than I have found around here."


OOC: is the cost for the bridge per person, or per wagon?  If the latter, we can all go across that way for the same price as the ferry.  If it is per person, then Kaltide can take the wagon ovet the bridge, while the rest of us take the ferry.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Aug 7, 2003)

"You're all welcome to ride, if you like. If it's going to cost you, then go ahead and take the ferry. Let's set up camp at the nearest inn to the Lazy Kitten. I'm going to spend the next day trying to figure out one of Richard's spe... er..." (characteristic glance around nervously as we approach civilization) "_fishing techniques_. They take time to decypher...."

OOC: Kaltide will try to understand Richard's version of _Ray of Enfeeblement_ in preparation for actual scribing at some later date.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 8, 2003)

"For what it's worth, I'd feel most comfortable if two of us watch the waggon. I've got enough money left, I'll pay my ride there. Should we meet at the ferry's port or at the edge of the bridge?"

(willing to pay 5 gold if needed to go across the bridge)


----------



## Krug (Aug 13, 2003)

"Edge of the bridge for me," says Jarrad, getting impatient.

_Apologies. Was away for work.  _


----------



## Emerald (Aug 15, 2003)

The prices are per person.  After you all cross, by whichever way you choose, and meet up again, where are you all headed?


----------



## Capellan (Aug 15, 2003)

Cattivo crosses on the ferry - sniffing pointedly at the many smelly cretins he is forced to jostle with - before disembarking on the far side and walking around to the bridge to meet the fisherwizard and his wagon.

"Let's find this 'tea house'.  Perhaps they might brew a decent pot." his tone makes it clear he does not expect they will.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 15, 2003)

After having crossed the bridge, Cid calls out to his companions and then states quite suddenly, "I've got a great deal of business to attend to. First off, I must find the most reputable church in town and collect my bearings on religion around here, then I must collect my bearings on just how far from my homeland I've been thrown."

"Then I'm going to visit a smith, see about having some real warriors armor crafted for my use. I learned how to use it in my combat training, and although I never suspected I'd use it, I'm really excited about buying something like that now."

"And I have to restock components of all types of course, havn't really had the chance to due so just yet. This is my first time in a reasonable sized city."

"Oh, and what about those people your all so interested in tracking? Gotta find out about all that I guess... but I'll be too busy. Should I find us a place to stay? We might rest here for a short stint if necessary."


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 15, 2003)

*Reinert*

"I reckon we should find a place to stay, then split up for a time.  I'd like to find something not too pricey, and pretty close to the tea house.  Not the tea house itself, as Richard would recognize us if he saw us.  Then I'll go try to sell my stingers, then do some reconaisance around the tea house.  Good for you, Cid, for getting some armor.  It can't just be me & Jarrad doing the fighting all the time."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Aug 15, 2003)

After locating the inn meeting said requirements, and making sure that the horses are cared for, Kaltide will announce, "Well, have fun all of you! I'm staying here to study, read, and guard our stuff."

(OOC: reading Richard's spellbook to understand Ray of Enfeeblement)


----------



## Krug (Aug 15, 2003)

"Why can't we be doing the fighting all the time?" says Jarrad. "Oh."

He thinks of staying in the inn as well and having a honest drink. "Too much rushing around... what you reading fishman? That book have any interesting.. pictures? You know I heard about this mage whose 'spellbooks' kept more than arcane lines of sorcery..."


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 15, 2003)

Cid pays 5 gold pieces for his innstay if that's enough, leaving him with 539 gold pieces after the bridge and inn.

Cid will try and find a blacksmith willing to fit some splint mail for himself, and if possible get a large steel shield to go with it. (220 gp by PhB)

A good Golden Holy Symbol, if it can be acquired for 50 gp will be purchased as well. And a Prayer book for 10 gp.

And lastly, restocking material components for spells that require them that are known, and Cid is going to purchase 125 gold pieces worth of scribing materials to scribe the following scrolls as time permits (xp cost total is 10):

Cure Light Wounds x4
Magic Stone x2
Detect Evil x2
Shillelagh x2

134 gp left

And general gather information for knowledge religion around the region...


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 20, 2003)

OOC:  Just a note to say I'll probably be unable to post again until September 1.  Emerald, you know Reinert will enough to play him as an NPC until then, I hope.  Looking forward to starting up again then!


----------



## Emerald (Aug 25, 2003)

(OOC sorry for the delay but I seem to be having a lot of trouble getting onto ENWorld these day, lots of error messages and dumped replies.  I composed a reply several days ago that the system dumped, it has taken me a while to get the courage to try again)

Cid You  pay 5 gold pieces for your innstay. You are able to easily find a blacksmith willing to fit you some splint mail and a large steel shield to go with it. (all ware will be PHB prices)

A good Golden Holy Symbol can be acquired for 50 gp  and a Prayer book for 10 gp from the local Pelor temple.

It is easy to restock your  material components for spells that require them that are known, and to purchase 125 gold pieces worth of scribing materials.  (Just keep track of your scrolls, I will trust that you will be honest)

You are able to gather the following information (relgious and otherwise):

The town is ruled by a council made up of the most well off merchants and nobles, 16 in all.  They meet once a month and decide on town rules and regulations and other town buisness. The meetings are closed and the proclamations are posted in the main square on the 5th of each month.  It is the responsibliity of each citizen to be familar with the changes to the laws.  

The Temple district's main temple is  Pelor, and the majority of the town and ALL the council men tythe to Pelor.  There are temples to all the good gods and many of the neutral ones (I am only using PHB gods).   

You push a little deeper and hear rumour that some of the council may be secretly worshiping Nerull.

Jarrad You stay at the inn have a drink or two.

Kaltide: You spend time studing your spell book.

Cattivo: You head over to the Lazy Kitten Tea House.  You are met at the door by one of the serving maid and lead to a table near the front window.  You are served a cup of wonderful spice tea and a sweet bread.  The tea house is two stories.  The downstairs has 25 tables and they are almost all full even at this late hour.  The stair leading up are roped off and are gaurded by two very large gentle men weilding longswords.  

Reinert: You head over to the Serpents Fang and after much negotiating are only able to get 25gp for the lot.  Then you head over to the Tea House.  The downstairs has a large window that covers the entire front of the building.  You can see Cattivo having a cup of tea at one of the tables.  The front has a set of double doors, the main entrance, and the back has one door, for the staff.  The upstairs has no windows in the front, a balcony in back with four tables and a set of French Doors into the upstair section of the Tea House.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 25, 2003)

Upon researching the religion, and finding it similar but obviously different in practice from his own, Cid confronts one of the Church leaders and confesses that he is from a different sect of their religion, and has been trapped at sea for quite some time. He explains, in brief, that he still feels that he is responsible for duties assigned to him by other reputable churches of Pelor. He then outlines that if they request anything of him before he leaves with his group, he will attempt to perform such duties to the best of his abilities.

Inner Monologue, "It is my opinion that the church here is obviously of the same general motives as my brothers from my homeland, but in fact they lack some of the dogma that I am familiar with. I feel that although their religion is undoubtedly what Pelor wants for them, it is not what he actually wants for me. Obviously it is my duty to help these traveling companions to the best of my abilities, and it is my responsibility to be of whatever aid I can. Pelor has entrusted to this one sect one set of duties, and to me another."

"The news of an evil deity being involved in the political affiliation of one leader is not strange. Obviously the church has not felt this opinion founded, and I can't say that I've proven it myself. While I am here, I will inform my friends of my feelings on the matter. I will also wait, in the inn, for a possible sending from the Clergy or a message that one of the men we are tracking is inside this town."

(Also, had to replace Shileighla (sp?) with Shield of Faith)


----------



## Krug (Aug 26, 2003)

Jarrad  goes around town, looking for beautiful women to impress. He'll try to train with the local militia, being condescending and rude, like his usual self. 

Jarrad pays 5 gp for his innstay, his alcohol tab, and his feasting.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 2, 2003)

*Reinert*

Reinert will enter the tavern and approach the barkeep, winking at Cattivo as he passes.  "Good sir," he says, putting his most charming smile on his ugly face.  "My companions & I might be interested in renting a private room for a little conference soon.  I was wondering if you had such a place, & if you do, if I could have a look at it to see if it would meet our needs."


----------



## Capellan (Sep 2, 2003)

Cattivo pretends not to know Reinert - something he is more than pleased to do - and finishes his tea.  Once that's done, he drifts out of the tea house and down the street (he pays first, if he hasn't already  ).

Once at a safe distance, he browses the shops until Reinert turns up again.  And he will.  Dwarf's like a bad penny, that way.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 4, 2003)

OOC: Message from Emerald. She is unable to access the boards for an unknown reason. She emailed Morrus and is hoping to get it cleared up. She has not abandoned us.


----------



## Emerald (Sep 4, 2003)

Hey, it appears I can quick reply I just can't access the advanced functions.  

Unless there is something someone wants to do before the day of the meeting, lets move on.  Let's say the meeting is supposed to be at 10am.  (I am afraid if I go hunting for the time I posted last time I won't be able to get back in).  Please talk amongst yourselves and decide what your plan is going to be.


----------



## Emerald (Sep 4, 2003)

Well, now I can access the advanced posting as well, I guess Morrus must have fixed it.  How odd, lets hope it will let me post next time I try.  

Reinert:The inn keeper has a little back room that can be rented for private meeting for 5gp an hour.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 4, 2003)

*Reinert*

OOC:  I had lots of problems posting since the EN upgrade.  I think it has to do with your security settings and Browser version.

Reinert's goal in asking the innkeeper about his private rooms was to scope it out, as he thinks Richard & V'Skar will probably rent a private room for their meeting.  Did Reinert notice any way he might evesdrop on their meeting?

The night before the meeting in question, or some other time before then, when the company is all gathered, Reinert gets to business.

"OK.  What's our goal here?  We've got a personal grudge against Richard, and we want money from V'skar.  It looks like they're part of a larger conspiracy as well, although I don't know that many of us are very interested in that.  What do we want to do?  Attack them?  I think that would be a bad idea, since they'd probably kick our butts.  Maybe we could surprise them.  What do you guys think?"


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 7, 2003)

"We have a problem. We don't know if Richard is going to show up for this meeting at the Tea House. If he is, we should arrange to overhear the conversation somehow. If he isn't, one of us should pose as him or something and attend the meeting in his place. Either way, we need to root out and expose the corrupt councelman who is dealing with back country necromancers like Richard."


----------



## Emerald (Sep 10, 2003)

I would like to move ahead to the tea house meeting.  They are scheduled to meet at the tea house at 10am.  The tea house is not related to the inn in any way.  It is currently 8am.  Make your plans, the clock is ticking.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 10, 2003)

"Might I suggest the following?" Kaltide speaks up brusquely, "When the meeting is about to start, I'll cast Invisiblity on Reinart. He's the most stealthy of all of us. Then he can go in and evesdrop."

Kaltide turns to Reinart, "All you need to do is find out who the corrupt official is, whether or not Richard is brave enough to show up, and see if you can hear anything about their Master Plan. Questions? Comments?"


----------



## Capellan (Sep 10, 2003)

"I like the plan.  For one thing, the dwarf takes all the risks." Cattivo nods his agreement.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 10, 2003)

*Reinert*

_OOC:  Reinert was asking about private rooms at the tea house, not the inn at which the party was staying.  That was the whole point, to be able to scope out where Richard & V'Skar would probably be meeting.  If he was sucessful, could you give us any more detail about the private rooms there?_

Reinert grunts at Cativo's comment.  "Dwarves are always the risk takers.  I wonder why I hang out with you losers sometimes," he mutters.  "Anyway, that's an idea, Kaltide.  How long does your invisiblity spell last?  I Don't want to get stuck in there when I reappear.  And where will the rest of you be when I'm in there?  I'd want back-up in case they detect me.  They are wizards after all."

If Reinert had found a good hiding place while scoping the place out, perhaps by climbing a wall (as I recall the second floor had big windows), then he will volunteer to take the chance.  He would try to sneak in there beforehand and get in a position to evesdrop.  Perhaps Cattivo could create a distraction to allow him to sneak in.


----------



## Emerald (Sep 11, 2003)

There are no meeting rooms in the tea house.  The second story has a large window, but there is no landing in front of it, and a balcony that can accomidate four tables.  The Tea House opens at 930am.  I need to know what kind of distraction, and where you will be heading.  Are you going in invisible or just trying to hide and move silently.


----------



## Capellan (Sep 11, 2003)

"There won't be any distraction.  Creating a distraction means being noticed, which is the last thing we want to do - it would put them on their guard." Cattivo looks down his nose at Reinert, "You'll be invisible.  I'm sure you will be fine, as long as they don't smell you."


----------



## Krug (Sep 11, 2003)

Jarrad, who comes in late, sits down and listens to the others talk. "Invisible? Can he do that?"


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 11, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Thanks for the tip, Helfy - I'll take a bath before I go.  It's about that time of the month anyway."

"OK.  So there are no private rooms at the tea house.  Then it seems they'll meet in a public space.  Which means they probably won't be talking about which councilman is worshipping Nerul.  They may be meeting here to travel somewhere else to really talk.  I don't think the invisibility spell would last long enough to be very effective.  I think we need Helfy to disguise himself and try to sit near them.  I'll be stationed outside, & if they leave, I'll try to follow them discretely to wherever they go.  Then we'll figure out what to do from there."

"Kaltide, don't you wizards have familiars or something.  That could help us communicate perhaps.  Or is yours a fish?"


----------



## Capellan (Sep 11, 2003)

"I don't know anything about disguising myself.  Unlike _some_ people, I have no need to be ashamed of the way I look." Cattico waves a dismissive hand, "However, if you are too _scared_ to be our scout, I'm willing to let Kaltide cast his Invisibility spell on me."

OOC: Manzanita and I need to get into another game together so that we find out what it's like to be pleasant to each other


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 11, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Now, Helfy, don't get hot under the collar there.  I'm perfectly willing to the be the recipient of the invisibility spell, but I think we need to have more of a plan than that.  That spell will only allow us to catch a few minutes of their conversation.  Even if they stay in the tea-house for the duration of their conversation and leave separately, I think we should follow at least one of them.  I'm probably the best at following undetected, so I should probably wait outside, and follow one.  I'm open to suggestions as to which.  Maybe V'skar, since he seems to be the leader.  Kaltide and his magic fish will turn Helfy or me invisible once Richard & V'skar sit down, & we will evesdrop as best he can before the spell wears off.  The rest of you wait outside and follow me at a distance as I follow one, or maybe one or more of you would want to follow the other.  How many invisibility spells can you cast, Kaltide?  Or do you or Cid have any other usefull spells?"


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 11, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Now, Helfy, don't get hot under the collar there.  I'm perfectly willing to the be the recipient of the invisibility spell, but I think we need to have more of a plan than that.  That spell will only allow us to catch a few minutes of their conversation.  Even if they stay in the tea-house for the duration of their conversation and leave separately, I think we should follow at least one of them.  I'm probably the best at following undetected, so I should probably wait outside, and follow one.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 11, 2003)

*Reinert*

"I'm open to suggestions as to which.  Maybe V'skar, since he seems to be the leader.  Kaltide and his magic fish will turn Helfy or me invisible once Richard & V'skar sit down, & we will evesdrop as best he can before the spell wears off.  The rest of you wait outside and follow me at a distance as I follow one, or maybe one or more of you would want to follow the other.  How many invisibility spells can you cast, Kaltide?  Or do you or Cid have any other usefull spells?"


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 13, 2003)

Kaltide grins,
"Yes, I figured out how to make people invisible recently, in the chapter on "how to sneak up on fish." And it'll last a good 30 minutes, dwarf. I would hope that would be long enough."


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 13, 2003)

*Reinert*

_ooc:  whoops, I'd been reading the 3.5E version of the spell which last for 1 min/level.  That's what I get for meta-gaming!_

"OK!  You're the fish-man, Kaltide!  Turn me invisible & let's do it.  We'll try to find a place where we can see the entrance.  A couple minutes after they enter, you turn me invisible, & I'll go in there & try to evesdrop.  Make some kind of noise to let me know when the time is almost up & I'll split.  Then I'll follow one when they leave.  If they leave in less than 30 minutes, so much the better."


----------



## Emerald (Sep 16, 2003)

You are able to find an out of the way place where you can see the entrance and remain relatively unnoticed.  You notice several people you do not recognize enter the Tea House.  At 10:00 you  see Richard enter the tea house accompanied by a man that fits the description of V'SKar.  Both however are dress very nicely.  They enter the Tea House and you see through the front window, they walk up to the staircase and talk with one of the large men gaurding the bottom, Richard shows something to them, and they are allowed to pass.  They disappear up the stairs.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 16, 2003)

After a minute, Kaltide speaks, "Well, it's now or never, dwarf."

The FisherWizard waves his hands in a complex design over Reinert, chanting, _*"Abeo Conspicio!"*_ As he waves his hands down Reinert, he looks for all the world like he is erasing the dwarf from existance, top to bottom. When the spell is complete moments later, Reinert can no longer be seen.

Kaltide grins, "Huh. It really works! Well, get to it, then."


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 17, 2003)

*Reinert*

Reinert says "Good job, fisherwizard.  If I'm gone too long, please barge in and rescue me.  You can make a plan while I evesdrop, I guess. OK, see ya!"  He sneaks behind Cattivo.  "HEY!! OK, I guess you can't smell me."

Reinert will run across the street into the tavern.  He'll move silently to try to get upstairs to where he can hear what is said. He's paraniod that V'skar will be able to see him, and tries to hide behind a chair or something if possible.  He'll keep glancing around to make sure no one runs into him by accident.  He keeps his masterwork armor and long sword, but leaves his bow and sheild with the others.


----------



## Emerald (Sep 18, 2003)

Reinert crosses the street and sneaks in when the door opens to let someone out.  You walk to the bottom of the stairs, the two gaurds are human males, one with a longsword, the other with a punching dagger.  You are able to sneak by them and crawl under the rope and go up the stairs.  

You see Richard, V'skar and a nicely dressed gentleman (Councilman Tervena).  You move into a good positon to overhear him while not being in danger of being bumped into.  

V'Skar is speaking. Thank you for you interest in my _cargo,_ I am sure you will be pleased with them.  

Councilman Tervena responds. I am sure I will.   He turns to Richard.  So what happened to your pretty little wife? I did not see her with you this morning.   

I left her, I wanted to move to Fy so I could be of more service to you, but she did not want to leave her sister in Corn Haven.  It is regrettable, but she did not have the stomach for the work ahead of us and would have gotten in the way eventually anyway.

Very _prudent_ of you, but I do not want you making your alligences known at this time.  Make sure you keep it quiet.  As a matter of fact, I would feel more comfortable, if instead of making Fy your new home, you would take a post in Serwil.  Here are papers explaining your skills to my agent, Erantur.  He is an elf I hold in great esteem.  He hands Richard a scroll.

The Councilman turns to V'Skar.  If you would be so kind as to escort my new _gaurdians_ to Hillmon and turn them over to my trainer, Umgonil, I would be in debt to you.  I did not expect such a present from my old friend.  Then I would have a word with you in a more private venue.  Come to my manor when you return and I will have a reward for you, and a new mission, if you are interested.

Of course my lord.  He dips his head in repect.  

They quickly finish their tea and depart.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 18, 2003)

*Reinert*

Reinert listens carefully as they speak, scarcely believing he's getting away with this.  He stays until the leave, then follows them out as judiciously as possible.  He then hurries across the street to the gang.  Sneaking up behind Cattivo, he slaps him vigorously on the back.  "Hey - wake up, Helfy!  Listen, gang.  V'skar is going to drop off his owlbears and  return here to meet counselman Tervena.  Richard is going to move to Serwill, but maybe not today, so I'm going to follow Richard home, then return.  If you have any more invisibility spells, I'll evesdrop again to hear what Tervena is going to tell V'skar to do for his next mission.  So I'm out of here, unless anyone has a better idea."


----------



## Emerald (Sep 20, 2003)

Reinert was in the tea house for 10 min, so you have 20 min left until your invisibility wears off.  

You follow Richard.  He heads off to the market place, you see him stop at several stalls and purchase items.  Then he continues on to the south.  You follow and he continues down several sidestreets and alleys.  He appears to be making sure he is not being followed.  Finally, he goes into a small dank shop with out windows and a small sign that simply says "Eberon - components".  Before he comes out the invisibility wears off.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 20, 2003)

*Reinert*

Reinert will make a note of the location, then return to the others. "Richard was being pretty wary, and I decided it didn't matter so much where he was currently staying anyway.  I left him when he went into what seemed like a magic shop.  Perhaps we'll check that out again later, Kaltide.  Anyway, I wanted to be sure to be back in time for V'skar's next meeting with Tervena.  "

Reinert will relate everything her heard inside.

"Do you have another invisibility spell, Kaltide.  It would be nice to evesdrop again when V'skar returns.  In any case, if we want to resolve all these shenanigans, we should probably head to Serwil and take him out along with the elf."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 20, 2003)

"Sorry, I only prepared one. I didn't know we'd need more.

"The way I see it, our options are three:
One: Follow Richard to Serwil and investigate the agent Erantur. Perhaps we can discover what these people are up to, and thwart it.

Two: Follow V'Skar to Hillmon and check out the animal trainer. If he can train owlbears, he surely has a collection of other animals we would do well to eliminate.

Three: Stay here and investigate Councilman Tervena, who seems to be the ringmaster, but we might be out of our league going for the big fish first."


----------



## Capellan (Sep 20, 2003)

"I say we jump Richard on his way to this Serwil.  Once that's deal with, we can read the letter to the elf.  It may be that we should continue on to Serwil and deal with the elf, as well." Cattivo curls his lip, "The one thing we're clearly not short on is people to fight."

The half-elf considers for a few moments, then continues.

"If we deal with both Richard and this Erantur, then return as swiftly as we can, we might be able to listen in on V'Skar's next meeting with the councilman, and then decide whether to deal with the animal trainer, or whatever new scheme V'Skar is being sent on."


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 22, 2003)

*Reinert*

OOC:  Pardon me if I've just forgotten, but do we know where Serwil is?  If so, how far is it?

"At this point, I agree.  Let's kill Richard.  That Bastard is clearly involved in ugly stuff.  But if we do go off & do that now, I think it's unlikely we'll get back in time for V'skar's next meeting.  Not that we could evesdrop without the invisibility spell, but we could follow V'skar after that.  We already know where Richard is going.  I've no taste for another confrontation with owlbears or the like.  I'd vote against Kaltide's option 2."


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 22, 2003)

(If Cid is there, not sure, havn't been following too closely since my character wasn't too involved in the tracking incident)

"I'm not afraid to confront any sort of evil. The church in this region may be fairly weak compaired to my homeland, but undoubtedly we could arrange a mustering of force if we can prove our case. I'd also state that I'm not afraid to confront anyone who stands against my cause, just so long as we do so during the hours of daylight."

Cid ponders his new-found courage, and thinks that perhaps he is only saying what he has been trained for so long to say. He then changes the subject a bit, "Whatever you choose, Ra-Pelor has seen to it that I aid you compatriots in finding the greatest foundation of knowledge and experience necessary to fulfill my god's divine will..."


----------



## Emerald (Sep 23, 2003)

Here is a map of Fydoria so far.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 23, 2003)

*Reinert*

"You know, if we could head off Richard and kill him.  Depending on what that scroll says, we might be able to pass ourselves off as agents of Tervena.  I think Richard is probably our best bet.  Tervena is probably well established in this town, and we could get in a lot of trouble tussling with him in this place."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 23, 2003)

"Assuming Richard is traveling by land, I think we should hire a boat or ship to take us to the coast due south-east of this island. Since travel by sea is faster, we'll get there first. We can find a good spot for an ambush and take him by surprise."


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 24, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Ugh.  The first time I was on a boat, I was stuck in a slaver galley and shipwrecked.  The second time, I ended up on this screwy island.  I think you just want to go see your magical fish familiar.  Richard probably isn't heading straight out of town.  Perhaps if we just hurry, we could set up an ambush.  But what if he's traveling in a coach or something.  How will we know when he comes?"


----------



## Capellan (Sep 24, 2003)

"I agree with Kaltide.  A boat is our best way to get ahead of Richard.  And if we kept it close at hand, we might be able to use it to get back, as well, and return in time for V'Skar's meeting." Cattivo plainly finds Reinert's discomforture over boats amusing, "I don't believe he'll use a carriage.  Too public.  But if he does, we'll just have to find a way to waylay him once he's by himself."


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 24, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Boats.  I hate boats.  Next thing you know, we'll be flying on a griffin or something.... Kaltide had better be a better navigator than Cid..."


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 24, 2003)

"We can never truly be lost with Ra-Pelor on our side. We only thought we were lost at sea, that is all." Cid boasts pridefully, then returns to his scrollwork.

"I'll be ready to leave at the drop of a giant's fleas..."


----------



## Emerald (Sep 28, 2003)

The consensus seems to be that you all want to go after Richard.  So after a little gather information and recon you are able to deduce that he is leaving in a couple of hours with a merchants caravan.  The roster of the caravan is:

A merchant couple and thier 2 daughters
Two brothers in their early twenties.  
A mother and daughter
Richard
6 gaurds

Make your plans!


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 28, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Hey, if we got a couple hours, we don't need to take the boat.  Let's move up the trail aways, find a good ambush spot, and take them.  You guys can sleep the guards, can't you, or take them down painlessly.  I am a little concerned we'll be branded outlaws, though.  Perhaps we should wait and try to catch Richard alone."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 29, 2003)

"Reinert, I'm not so certain I want to begin the life of a brigand. If I'm captured or arrested, my family's secret will be revealed. Also, we have no way of knowing how tough the guards are." (OOCmeta: surely the DM wouldn't make guards be tougher than we could handle, right? Maybe, but Kaltide is quite worried anyway.) "Also, we have no way of knowing if the caravaneers are innocents or comrads of Richard. If they're innocents, we would be putting their lives in danger. If they're comrads, perhaps more necromancers, we'll be in over our heads.

"I'm leaning towards ignoring the caravan completely, and heading straight to Serwil. If we have money, let's hire a fast ship or some fast horses to increase our lead time. Maybe we can eliminate this elf Erantur before Richard gets a chance to meet him, and lay our trap for a time when Richard will be alone."


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 29, 2003)

(OOCmeta: Merak just guaranteed that the guards we are going to fight will now be 4 levels higher than us in order to prove a point... )

"I will deal with the non-combatants, if you all can draw Richard away, or at least move anything blocking your path, I can handle the less dangerous duties. I will need to be there for any true confrontation, however, so expect my aid in that. Hopefully we can resolve this without the loss of any innocents."

Cid certainly hopes, at least, that none are willing to harm a priest... even one in armor.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 29, 2003)

"Draw him away? Hm... That would be easier if he wouldn't recognize us all on sight... I'm having trouble thinking of something that would attract his attention, but not that of the guards. Screams for help? No. He wouldn't care anyway. Mocking him from a distance? No.

"My best idea is to have an unexpected messanger arrive with new instructions from Councelman Tervina. While he stops and talks with the messanger, the rest of us could jump him. Hopefully the caravan would keep going during the conversation and not notice the ambush.

"But that idea sounds too risky to me, too. What would get a necromancer's attention but nobody elses? Could we go on ahead of the caravan and find somebody willing to tell tall tales for money. They could beg the caravan for help with a horde of undead attacking their villiage. This would attract Richard's attention, maybe, but the guards might want to stick to their posts at the caravan and not get involved.

"What do you all think? Any other 'distract Richard' ideas?"


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 29, 2003)

*Reinert*

"With only a few hours lead, I think we need to take the caravan.  There's no guarentee we could beat him to Serwil, and unlikely we'd be able to locate the elf and deal with him before Richard arrives.  I actually like your idea, Kaltide, of hitting him with a surprise messenger.  Can anyone disguise themselves?  Any spells for that?"

"You're right though.  The other caravan members would see us and if we kill or kidnap Richard we'd probably be reported.  We are somewhat distinctive.  I don't want to be an outlaw.  We've got no real meat on this guy."

"while we're talking about it, Kaltide, do you have a spell to detect invisible?  You know the first thing he'll do if confronted by the group of us is turn invisible & flee.  Upon reconsideration, I reckon we should take a different path to Servil and take it from there."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 29, 2003)

Kaltide agrees, "Yes, let's get going to Serwil. If he's traveling with a caravan, we should be able to go faster then him. We'll have to leave the wagon behind, though the thought bothers me. Let's sell it and the lesser-used gear and buy us some more horses. Tally ho!"


----------



## Capellan (Sep 29, 2003)

"We could always try to get in front of him and plant a story about a wizard being buried somewhere near the road.  He's likely to look into that, to see if he can get the spellbook." Cattivo offers, "But going straight to Serwil is a much better plan than openly attacking the caravan."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 30, 2003)

Nods to Cattivo, "Ok, we'll plant rumors if the opportunity presents itself. Perhaps there are some inns along the way with room for a caravan."

Kaltide sells his wagon and mundane equipment. I'll figure out the values and see if I have enough for more horses.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 30, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Horses, yuck.  I hate those godd*mned beasts.  Almost as bad as boats.  But OK, I am always sacraficing for the benefit of the group, that's the dwarfs life you know...." _ad nauseum_


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 1, 2003)

Selling:

Wagon
8 flasks of oil
150' hemp rope
tent
shovel
iron pot
4 gallons of ale
4 waterskins
2 chests
20 torches
5 sheets parchment
ink and pen
50 days of rations (smoked fish), 1 hunk of cheese, 1 hunk of meat
2 Potions of Endure Elements (cold)
2 Potions of Endure Elements (fire)

For a approximate total of 280gp. Please don't double check my math; I don't know if my ego could take the bruising.

-------------------------

"Light horses cost 75gp, and I already have 2. We have myself, Cid, Reinert, Cattivo, and Jarred. So we need 3 more, costing 225gp, leaving me with 55gp. Lets sell that gem we found way back when, *giving each of us 100gp in cash.* 

"So we each have a horse now, and some money to help us on the way.

(OOC: Kaltide, having appropriately studied the spell Ray of Enfeeblement, can no longer afford to actually scribe it. It will have to wait.)

"Also, it's only fair to divvy these up amongst the rest of the party."

Kaltide hands out some potions:
Reinert -> Resist Elements (fire)
Jarred -> Resist Elements (cold)
Cattivo -> Resist Elements (fire)
Cid -> doesn't get a potion 'cause he can cast those spells himself if he wants.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 1, 2003)

*Reinert*

"You're really quite a guy, Kaltide, selling everything you own for us, your buddies you haven't even known for very long, and not always very good buddies.  I say 'Here's the Kaltide'"  Reinert raises the potion Kaltide had just handed him, and turns it bottoms up over his mouth (the cap still on).  "Oh well.  Not this stuff, I suppose.  Later - With Richard's money!"

Reinert is afraid of horses, but will try not to show it on the ride.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 1, 2003)

Kaltide looks touched, almost affectionate, as if he were about to say, "Awww... that's so nice of you..." then regains his composure and instead says gruffly, "What do you mean? That's still _my_ horse I'm letting you ride. And the potions... well, if you all die, you're not much good to me, are you?" He turns away, trying to hide his smile.


----------



## Krug (Oct 2, 2003)

"Why thank you Kaltide... won't happen to have any alcohol in it, would there?" says Jarrad as he's handed the potion.


----------



## Capellan (Oct 2, 2003)

Cattivo accwepts the potion with a curt nod.  It looks like he's in one of ihs moods, again, and may sulk for the next few days.

OOC: I'm going out of town for a few days.  Carry on without me, and just assume Cattivo is a brooding, caustic presence at the back of the group


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 2, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> "Why thank you Kaltide... won't happen to have any alcohol in it, would there?" says Jarrad as he's handed the potion.



Looking around surreptitiously, he whispers to Jarrad, "Of course! That's how you make a potion of cold resistance. What, did you think it was _magical_ or something?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 2, 2003)

*Cid:* "Well, since I'm protected by my god, any other manner of protection is simply another charm or token. Let's get on with this."


----------



## Emerald (Oct 3, 2003)

Allright, with your new horses you will be able to get ahead of the caravan and reach Serwil before them.  

You are traveling south along a slightly overgrown but easily traversed road.  With the speed of your horses you managed to make the trip in one day, whereas the caravan will not reach Serwil until noontime tomorrow.  The sun is setting in the autumn sky and a chilling breeze is picking up.  The sky is growing dark quickly and the night is sure to be cold.  Ahead, you can see the inviting glow of warm fires in the windows of small cottages on the edge of a swamp.  After being on the road all day, the idea of a warm meal and a good nights rest in a comfortable bed is quite appealling.  There is one inn/tavern, the Squatting Toad.

What is your order of buisness?


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 3, 2003)

*Reinert*

"The squatting toad!  That sounds like my kind of tavern.  I suspect that's our only option other than camping out.  It would be hard to find a private residence willing to take in all 5 of us.  We can ask around & try to locate his elven contact before Richard gets here."


----------



## Krug (Oct 4, 2003)

"Aye a drink would be good after a hard day's of travel," says Jarrad.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 4, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Cid, are you able to take a 'detect evil' spell for tomorrow.  I'd just like to know if this crazy elf Richard is meeting is evil before I spill his guts."


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 4, 2003)

"That depends. Do you think it more proper that I prepare for an interrogation, a battle, or simply my regular preparations. Each set of prayers in the morning denotes a very particular set of spells granted from my gods, and the Church Inquisitor and Standard prayer sets do happen to allow me access to that spell..."


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 4, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Cid, we're really glad you're a member of this team, and thanks for all the healing you've given me, but honestly, Jarrad, Kaltide & I do the combat in this group.  I think your interrogation spell set would be best for tomorrow, but do let me see you battle set someday."


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 4, 2003)

"Well then, so be it. Just remember to offer your own prayers to Ra-Pelor in the morning, honestly, or else you just might not gain any of his protection or aid in your efforts..."


----------



## Emerald (Oct 6, 2003)

Reinert: You ask around and find out Erantur is a well respected merchant who manages trade between the southern towns and Fy.  No one says anything but nice things about the man, and can direct you to his offices, at the fork of the main road into town, where it branches off into the southern reaches.  The offices are closed for the night, a sign says they will reopen tomorrow at 8am.  You are warned that he is a busy man, and no one gets into to see him without an appointment.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 6, 2003)

"Hmmm... He's got a pretty good cover. But if Richard's wife hadn't tipped us off, Richard would have seemed pretty ordinary, too. What say we duplicate the 'fly on the wall' tactic we used in Fy to overhear what Erantur says to Richard when he gets here?"


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 6, 2003)

*Reinert*

"THat's a great idea Kaltide.  We taking a risk attacking these people since we really have nothing on them.  WHy don't you prepare two of those invisibilty spells while you're at it.  We need to get them alone, out of town, or something.  Richard won't be here until noon, so so, eh?  So we have time to scope out a place to watch Erantur's shop w/o being seen, hopefully.  I'd like you guys around for support.  I'm paranoid one of these wizards is going to spot me.  By the way, Kaltide, do you have a spell that allows you to see invisible people.  WE're going to need that on Richard eventually."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 6, 2003)

"Ok, I'll prepare two invisibilities. Unfortunately, the Tome of Fisherwizardry does not include information on spotting invisible creatures. Apparently not too many fish possess that ability. If we want to be able to do that, I'll need a scroll and some time. Let's see if there are scrolls of _See Invisiblity_ or _Glitterdust_ for sale here. Maybe we can get some potions of _See Invisiblity_, too." 

(OOC: So can we find said potions/scrolls, o great DM? If so, how much?)


----------



## Emerald (Oct 10, 2003)

No scrolls for sell in Serwil, but there is a small potions shop where you can special order some potions of See Invisibility.  Don't have many ask for that particular potion here, most are looking for cure potions, or endue elements. I should have them ready for you by morning.  How many would you like?  

They will still be the regular PHB price.  

In the morning after you pick up your potions, you will see a distinguished looking elf in a nice suit, a halfling and a human, both wearing suits as well, enter the merchants building.  The caravan is scheduled to arrive in four hours.  Anything you want to do between now and then?


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 12, 2003)

"I'm broke after buying those horses. Anybody have enough cash for at least one See Invisibility potion?"


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 13, 2003)

*Reinert*

"I'm broke too.  Hopefully we'll get some loot from these bastards after we kill them."

OOC:  I think we're ready to skip to the meeting.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 13, 2003)

"I'm still somewhat wealthy. Well, I have one hundred thirty four golden coins here in my satchel. If you need them, I'm always willing to share."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 13, 2003)

(I don't think that's enough for a potion)

"Let's wait someplace where we can see the road and we won't be too obvious. When we see Richard arriving, I'll cast invisibility on you, Reinert. It worked well last time, after all, and they're not expecting spies. At least, I hope not."


----------



## Capellan (Oct 13, 2003)

"I don't have any spare money, but I do have a potion that will allow whomever drinks it to change their appearance.  That may be of use to us, at some point.  The effects will last about half an hour." Cattivo glances at Reinert, "Perhaps we should invest in a permanent version for the dwarf.  That would be helpful to us all."


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 13, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Sounds good Kaltide.  Let's get as close as possible to the Merchant building as we can w/o appearing suspicious, as we don't want to waste invisible time in transit.  After I go in, perhaps you guys could remain in shouting distance in case I get in trouble."

"Helfy, do you perhaps have an _alter personality_ potion?  That would do you some good."


----------



## Emerald (Oct 13, 2003)

Okay, on to the meeting

A little past noon the caravan arrives.  Richard is among the passangers.  He gets off the wagon and heads into the merchants office.  

Kaltide casts invisibility on Reinert, and Reinert slips in behind Richard.  

You enter a rather small room, that appears to be the waiting room.  There is one door leading out of the room (besides the one you entered from).  The halfling you saw enter this morning is sitting there.  In addition there are a couple of chairs.  

Richard does not say a word, just hands his note to the halfling.  He mearly notes the seal on the letter and motions Richard to follow him.  

The door leads into a hallway that has three doors.  One to the right, one to the left, and one straight ahead.  The halfling lead Richard to the door at the end.  Richard is shown in.  (I am assuming you will simply keep following him until he leaves, let me know if there  is something you would have done along the way). 

There is an elf sitting behind a desk.  The room has several large plush couches.  

Would you like a drink? He motions Richard to take a seat on one of the couches.  

Richard sits.  Thank you.   He accepts a glass of unknown liquid.  

Erantur reads the letter and smiles.  So you are a friend of Councilman Tervana.  He is a very good friend of mine, and I am alway greatful when he sends me new converts.   

Well, I am not that new.  

That is for the High Priest of our new temple, Mordiggian, to determine.  

New Temple?

Yes, Councilman Tervana would like me to send you to our new temple several miles to the east of Serwil for more instruction and if Mordiggian and his warchief, Abraxes, are satisfied you will be given a permanent postion in our order, and responsibilites to match.  

I would be honored.  

The temple is located in an ancient burial ground to the east.  The burial ground is rumored to be haunted so the locals stay away.  And now, thanks to us, it is indeed haunted.   He gives detailed directions so that it will be easy for Richard (and Reinert) to find.  

I hope to work with you in the future.   


Thank you.

With that Richard leaves the building and heads to the tavern.

(If you would have done something during that let me know, otherwise lets pick up from Richard having just entered the tavern and Reinert returning to his party and relaying what he has just discovered.)


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 14, 2003)

*Reinert*

Reinert does nothing but watch & listen in the building.  He quietly slips out with Richard and heads back to the group.  After listening in quietly to the group gossip about him, he tells them everything he heard & saw inside.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 14, 2003)

Kaltide sighs deeply.

"I suppose the forces of destiny would have us investigate that temple now, wouldn't they?"


----------



## Capellan (Oct 14, 2003)

"How about we ambush Richard on his way to the temple, and kill him?" Cattivo suggestes, languidly, "After all, we know exactly the route he is going to take.  Then one of us could impersonate him and take a look inside this temple.  I think having an idea of what things were like inside would be vital to any attempt at an attack."


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 14, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Ambush and kill Richard.  Yes.  Investigate the temple.  No, I'm not too keen on that.  Mordiggian and Abraxus could probably kick our assus.  At this point, we have an advantage in that we know who they are, but they don't know who we are.  After Richard, I'd say we go after this so-called merchant guild.  In any case, I think we all agree, Richard first.  Let's go set an ambush.  We'll want to try to surround him and hit him with overwhelming force right up front.  Kaltide can turn two of us invisible.  I can do extra damage with a sneak attack.  Let's get moving."

_OOC:  I'd just like to say I'm enjoying this plotline, Emerald.  You're giving us lots of decisions to make.  I like it!_


----------



## Emerald (Oct 14, 2003)

Okay, an ambush it is.  From the description of from Erantur, the road leads east though the marsh.  There are large trees and lots of underbrush for several miles.  Then it open up on to a rolling grass land.  At that point you turn south and follow the tree line for another hour or so and you will see a ring of sixteen ancient burial mounds.  The entrance to the temple is in one of the burial mounds.  Richard was also told there would be four to five Orc gaurds, and was given a password in Orchish to get him past them.  

Where on the route would you like to set the ambush?  

(OODM:  Thank you, I was not planning on running a game with so much political intrige (sp) but I guess thats what you get when the DM has a Degree in Political Science.)


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 14, 2003)

*Reinert*

"I think we should go ahead & head out.  We can't go back into town anyway, since Richard might spot us."

OOC:  Is there a obvious trail he might follow through the large trees and thick undergrowth?  Or would we all be trail-blazing?

Reinert says "Large trees and lush underbrush would make for good ambushing, don't you think Helfy?  But for Kaltide to cast his invisibility, we'd need to be able to see him coming, and we couldn't see him coming very far in this terrain.  I'd like to sneak attack him with my bow, since I could get two attacks that way."


----------



## Krug (Oct 15, 2003)

"Oh goody," says Jarrad. "I'd like to get a shot off with my bow, and then use my sword, but I won't charge in.. any narrow area one can use?"


----------



## Capellan (Oct 15, 2003)

"I think that once you've fired your bow once, it would be a good idea for you to close in.  Reinert too.  If you can keep him distracted, the dwarf can hurt him badly ... he's a dirty little sneak in a fight." Cattivo thinks out loud, "I'll try to hit him with my dazing cantrip.  I don't know if it will work - he's likely to be pretty resistant - but it might stop him casting and keep him off balance.  Kaltide, you just try not to knock out anyone on our own team this time, if you can?"


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 15, 2003)

"I still have an invisibility left, but I don't know how handy that will be... I think I'll try to disable him with my Animate Rope spell. I suggest that you take advantage of any immobility on his part to damage him...

"Let's go and find a good ambush spot before he gets too far ahead of us."


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 15, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Jarrad, forget your bow, I'd say.  Someone's got to close with him & try to keep him from casting spells.  That someone is you."

"If there's an obvious path, I'll climb a tree."


----------



## Emerald (Oct 17, 2003)

You all set off down the path in the direction Erantur directed Richard.  You travel for a couple of hours and find a good ambush spot, a curve in the road that leads to a straight away with lots of large trees and underbrush to the sides.  

The Set Up:

Reinert:  You climb a tree ready to shoot arrows during the surprise round.  

Jarrad:   Are you planning on shooting during the surprise round or moving into melee during the surprise round?

Kaltide:   You are readying an action to cast animate rope during the surprise round.

Cattivo:  You ready an action to cast daze on Richard during the surprise round.

Cid:   What are you wanting to ready?  

As soon as I get Cid and Jarreds actions I will run the surprise round as Richard rounds the bend up ahead 30 feet from the ambush point.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 17, 2003)

*Reinert*

Reinert will try to find a tree further along the path than the others so that he will encounter Richard first.  He will wait until Richard passes beneath him before opening fire.  

"Listen guys, please let me be the first to attack Richard.  I do better if I can catch him by surprise.  Once you see my arrows flying, the rest of you go get him!"


----------



## Capellan (Oct 17, 2003)

OOC query: in the unlikely event that Richard succumbs to the Daze spell, that prohibits him taking an action.  Does that mean, if he hasn't acted yet, that he still counts as flat-footed?

IC:  Cattivo makes sure that his position in the ambush will put Jarrad between him and Richard.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 17, 2003)

Cid, in his new much heavier equipment, will stand at the aid of Jarrad. He will be ready to cast heat metal if Richard is wearing anything that makes such a spell opportune. If there is no such opportunity, he will be ready with hold back and wait for his abilities to be of better use.


----------



## Emerald (Oct 19, 2003)

(OODM)Krug, If I don't hear from you today changing your action, I will run the surprise round with your first action being:



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> "Oh goody," says Jarrad. "I'd like to get a shot off with my bow, and then use my sword, but I won't charge in.. any narrow area one can use?"


----------



## Emerald (Oct 23, 2003)

Initiative:
Reinert
Richard
Kaltide
Cattivo
Jarrad
Cid

Surprise Round:

Reinert:  You fire off two arrows hitting him in the back for a total of 16 pts of damage. 

Kaltide:  You throw a rope at him and cast animate rope.  The rope wraps around him and a nearby tree branch.

Cattivo:  You cast Daze on Richard.  You do not see any apparent effect.  

Jarrad:  You fire off your bow and hit him for 3 pts of damage. 

Cid:  Since Richard is not wearing any armor your hold action.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 23, 2003)

"Oh, we got him now!" Hefting his spear, Kaltide adds, "Just like hittin' a fish in a net!" and hurls it at Richard.


----------



## Capellan (Oct 23, 2003)

Cattivo sticks with the plan, and hits Richard with another _Daze_ spell.


OOC: Will Save DC 14


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 23, 2003)

Cid will draw his mace, and step up so that he is 40 feet away and has a line of sight on him.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 24, 2003)

*Reinert*

Reinert will continue to fire his arrows at least until someone else closes with Richard.


----------



## Krug (Oct 24, 2003)

Jarrad will close for battle with Richard.


----------



## Emerald (Oct 26, 2003)

Round One:

Reinert   You fire two arrows at Richard missing with one and hitting with one for 9 pts of damage. 

Richard Manages to wiggle his dagger to his hand and cuts the rope binding him, he turns to the side of the road and takes off into the trees and underbrush.  (He now benifits from 3/4's cover)

Kaltide  You hurl a spear at Richard  and hit him for 2 pts of damage.

Cattivo  You cast another Daze spell, it appears to have had no effect.

Jarrad  You follow Richard into the dense underbrush and trees.  You swing at Richard and hit a tree instead. (You now have 3/4's cover as well).

Cid  You draw your mace and wait at the point where Richard entered the woods.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 26, 2003)

Kaltide moves 30' towards Richard, and casts _Color Spray_ is such a way as to _not_ include Jarred in the area of effect. 
_Like hell he's going to get away again. Perhaps if I taunt him..._"Hey, I enjoyed your spellbook, necromancer. It's a good thing I have it here with me, in my backpack, nice and safe. I don't suppose its absence caused you any... _inconvenience?_"


----------



## Capellan (Oct 26, 2003)

Cattivo runs toward the fight between Richard and Jarrad, drawing his whip as he does so.  On the way, the half-elf begins an impromptu sonnet in iambic pentameter, disparaging Richard's intelligence, hygiene and sexual prowess.

OOC: _inspire courage_


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 26, 2003)

*Reinert*

"God@mnit, not again!"

Reinert takes one more look to try to estimate Richard's tradgetory, then swings himself down from the tree, and heads into the bushes to try to cut him off, as fast as his stubby little legs can carry him.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 26, 2003)

If Cid has a straight line to an adjacent square, Smite and Charge! Mace in hand and all that.

1d8+4, +10 to hit. AC = 15

Otherwise,  double move to achieve said straight line and proper distance (10-40 feet).


----------



## Emerald (Oct 28, 2003)

I hope you all check this before the site goes down, but I am having a blast and do not like the idea of this game stalling out during an unknown hiatus so would any of you be interested in changing this in to a PBEM game in the event Morrus is unable to raise the money to keep EN World up.  If so email me at dmspiel@comcast.net and/or go to the yahoogroup I have set up to play temporarily, http://groups.yahoo.com/group/emeraldsgame  I do hope this precaution is not necessary but I would hate to loose the game.  

Emerald


----------



## Emerald (Oct 28, 2003)

Well, from the general discussion it looks like we are not going to loose our favorite message board afterall.  So, we will continue the battle this evening.


----------



## Emerald (Oct 30, 2003)

Round Two:

Reinert: You estimate Richard's tradgetory, runs into the bushes.  You are able to get within 5 feet of him.  (you now benefit from 3/4's cover)

Richard He casts a spell and disappears.  Reinert hears him scurry off further into the woods.


**Due to a change in circumstances many of the following readied actions no longer apply, please repost your action.  Reinert you cannot tell anyone that you heard him move until your initiative next round.  So, everyone else, assume you have just seen him disappear and you have no idea what he has done since.


----------



## Capellan (Oct 30, 2003)

My action stands - only change is that Cattivo will run toward his last known location, rather than toward the fight.  I assume he cast his spell defensively, or otherwise get into an unthreatened area before casting?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 30, 2003)

Cid moves towards Richard's last known location, conjuring up the power to detect magic.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 30, 2003)

OOC: If you're in 3/4 cover, you cannot make attacks of opportunity.

Kaltide changes his mind. _Time for something that has a keen nose, I think. _

<Insert faux Latin phrase here>

Kaltide casts Summon Monster II to summon 1d3 Celestial Dogs.


----------



## Capellan (Oct 30, 2003)

OOC: if we're in a forest where you can have 3/4 cover from someone 5' from you, how is anyone moving?  ... not that it really matters.  He could have taken a 5' step or cast defensively, anyway.

Cattivo continues to make loud imprecations about Richard's manhood.  And if he occasionally says 'Reinert' instead of 'Richard', it's doubtless just a slip of the tongue in the heat of the moment.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 30, 2003)

(I think that we should be dealing with concealment more than cover here... unless there are trees 3/4 of a man wide in between people)


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 30, 2003)

OOC: In the PHB, it describes "dense foliage" as one of the things providing 3/4 cover, and the cover sections says that cover applies to missile _and_ melee attacks. It's wierd, I know, but I read it several times. Since the undergrowth is physically restraining our weapons, as opposed to concealement which simply obscures the target, everybody in the dense foliage benefits from 3/4 cover.


----------



## Krug (Oct 30, 2003)

Jarrad tries to follow Richard's tracks. 
"DAMN IT YOU COWARD! COME OUT HERE AND FIGHT LIKE A MAN! JUST ME AND YOU! *NOW!*"


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 30, 2003)

*Reinert*

On his turn, Reinert will shout, "He's over here, just turned invisible and is fleeing!"  He will then attempt to pursue, pulling out his longsword.  He'll try to hear/see Richard's progress from based on the noise & motion of the folliage.


----------



## Emerald (Nov 4, 2003)

Round 2.5


Kaltide  You cast Summon Monster II, next round 3 celestial dogs will appear.


Cattivo   You inspire courage.


Jarrad  You see his tracks trailing off to the right and ending behind a tree.  I assume you are going to attack the space directly above the last set of footprints.  You miss.  


Cid   You cast detect magic, as you concentrate you detect magical auras in the area.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 4, 2003)

Cid will move in the appropriate direction five feet (the direction Richard was running in from his starting position) while concentrating on his detect magic spell.


----------



## Capellan (Nov 4, 2003)

Continuing to impune Richard's character, intelligence and just about everything else about the man, Cattivo uses his dagger to dig into the earth, trying to loosen some dirt.

Once this is done he will, with a shudder of distaste, scoop up the earth in his hands and run toward the fight.  Once he's in range of the tree, he throws the mud, trying to spread it in as wide and as high an arc as possible, in the hope that some will hit and stick to the invisible wizard (who might have climbed the tree)

OOC: I'm assuming that's probably at least two rounds' actions - one to dig up the dirt and one to move over and throw it.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Nov 4, 2003)

OOC: After Kaltide's dogs appear, they should immedietly begin to attack Richard. Their Scent ability should be able to sniff him out, right?

Deciding that none of his remaining spells were appropriate, Kaltide circles around attack the space Jarred attacked with a spear, flanking with Jarred.


----------



## Emerald (Nov 5, 2003)

I will be out of town until Monday Nov. 10th.  We will pick up with the search for Richard then.


----------



## Krug (Nov 5, 2003)

"Come out you scoundrel!!!" shouts Jarrad.


----------



## Emerald (Nov 13, 2003)

Round Three:

Reinert: You yell: "He's over here, just turned invisible and is fleeing!" You do not hear anything or see any movement.  

Richard: He runs off again, Jarrad and Cattivo hear him move. 

Kaltide:  3 celestial dogs appear, they take off after Richard.  They begin barking.  

Cattivo: Your inspire courage is active (everyone is at +1 to attack and damage).  You dig up a handful of mud.  

Jarrad:  You hear Richard run off.  You follow, running.  

Cid: You concentrate on your detect magic, you detect a faint magical aura comming from next to the barking dogs and Jarrad.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 13, 2003)

Move and concentrate to pinpoint.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Nov 13, 2003)

"Come back here and fight!"

Kaltide sprints off after his doggies.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 13, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Yeah, doggies!"  Reinert will head after the dogs and, if possible, swing his sword with both hands when he gets there.


----------



## Capellan (Nov 13, 2003)

Grimacing with distaste at the slimy mud oozing between his fingers, Cattivo runs after the dogs, then hurls the mud in his best guess as to Richard's direction.

All the time he does so, he is swearing and cursing under his breath.

"I _hate_ the outdoors!"


----------



## Emerald (Nov 22, 2003)

He runs and you follow for a couple hundred yards when you all burst out onto the plain on the otherside of the swamp.  Reinert recognizes the area as near the temple Richard is heading for.  You hear him vear to the left and head towards a large circle of mounds.  Dusk is approaching and you and see the faint glow of a campfire comming from behind the mounds.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 22, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Criminy, crud, ogre sucking troll turds..."  Reinert mutters as he tries to keep up with the faster, and longer legged companions.  He does not falter in his pursuit of Richard, as best he can percieve him.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Nov 22, 2003)

Kaltide skids to a halt as he exits the foliage.

"Hold up there, dwarf. He's probably leading us into a trap. Lemmie cast my other invisiblity on you, then you can go scout it out."


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 23, 2003)

*Reinert*

"It can't be an ambush - he didn't even know we were here 5 minutes ago.  If he hurry, we'll surprise them.  If we wait, he'll warn them.  Let's go!"


----------



## MerakSpielman (Nov 23, 2003)

"Fine, have it your way. _I'm_ going to be invisible, if none of you want it."

Kaltide takes a round to render himself invisible, then hurries on after the others, who are presumably ahead of him at this point.

"I'm kind of running out of spells..."


----------



## Capellan (Nov 23, 2003)

Cattivo keeps moving, pursuing Richard _almost_ as fast as he can ... there would be no sense in getting ahead of the fighters, after all.  That might get him bloodied and even dirtier than he already is.


----------



## Krug (Nov 23, 2003)

Jarrad continues to chase. "Trap? Let's not give him time to set a trap!"


----------



## MerakSpielman (Nov 24, 2003)

...


----------



## Emerald (Nov 24, 2003)

After follow for another 100 yards or so, you can see the burial mounds more closely.

Sixteen ancient burial mounds form a ring on the grassy knoll below you. Each of the mounds has a round opeing that faces the center of the circle. Most of these opening are filled with rocks or a rotting wood panel, but one stands open. A burning torch is placed to either side of the entrance. 

The grass around the entire area has been trampled down. A large bonfire blazes in the center of the burial ring. You can see several shapes moving against the flames. 

Reinert: You hear Richard continue on straight toward the open burial mound without breaking stride.


----------



## Krug (Nov 24, 2003)

Jarrad ducks down and tries to discern what the shapes might be. He takes out his bow, ready to use it.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Nov 24, 2003)

Kaltide does some quick reasoning. _Assume they're hostile. It's safer when you assume everybody's hostile. I am out of spells, so I'm not much good in a fight. I am invisible, and will be for another 20 minutes at least.

What the heck? I'm going to try out this "recon" business Reinert's been hogging. After all, if they didn't seem alarmed at the first invisible wizard sprinting past them, surely they won't mind another._

His mind made up, Kaltide sprints past the fire, the figures, and into the opening. Then he slows down to do a bit of recon and (hopefully) find Richard.


----------



## Capellan (Nov 24, 2003)

Cattivo skids to a halt and ducks down, muttering sour invective about forests, dirt and the general miseries of being alive.  For those listening, the profanity-laden monologue is oddly uplifting. After all, no matter how bad thinsg are for them, at least they are worse for Cattivo.

OOC: continuing to inspire courage, as quietly as is possible.  Hopefully the noise of the fire will cover his chant.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 25, 2003)

*Reinert*

Reinert will slow as he approaches the mounds and the light.  He will move silently and try to reach a place, perhaps behind a tree trunk, where he can see the forms w/in the light, without being seen himself.

_OOC1:  Capellan, I like your description of Cattivo's inspiring courage!

OOC2:  Emerald, how far is Reinert from the figures when he is able to get a look at them?_


----------



## Emerald (Nov 26, 2003)

Kaltide:   You run forward invisable past the moving shapes and into the burial mound (rest to be done privately in email, Kaltide can relate to rest of party next time you all meet face-to-face).

Everyone Else:  You all hunker down 60 feet from the mounds.  You notice Kaltide is not with you.  Ahead of you in the center of the ring you see 5 Orcs.  Some pacing around, some sitting near the fire.  Just outside the ring of Orcs you also see 4 ghouls lurking around.  

Cattivo:   Your inspire courage will be active if and when any fighting occurs.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 26, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Oh gosh, guys.  Those ugly things look dead.  They could be tricky to kill.  The orcs I'm not too worried about.  Do you think we should attack?  We may have no choice.  We could now, or we could hope Kaltide returns to us safely and gives us some info.  But I say, why wait?  My sneak attack makes me more effective against living creatures; and I could sneak behind a mound to get some surprise, probably.  Anyone care to tangle with the uglies?  Cid, can you take care of them?"


----------



## Capellan (Nov 26, 2003)

Cattivo glances at Reinert,

"If life were good, then I would use,
A spell of slumber, against you.
But never will my life be fair,
And so I'll cast it, over _there_."

He points at the orcs.


OOC: sleep spell when the others attack, centred to try and affect as many of the orcs as possible.  My inspire courage will last five rounds after I cast.


----------



## Krug (Nov 28, 2003)

"So are we attacking? I don't like the look of those ghoulies," said Jarrad, readying his bow and aiming at the undead.

_Once the sleep spell activates, Jarrad will fire at the ghouls._


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 28, 2003)

*Reinert*

Does it look like Reinert could approach one of the mounds from the outside & climb it?  If so, he might make that his archery roost.


----------



## Emerald (Nov 28, 2003)

Reinert:  No you would be able to climb on one of the mounds but all but the one with the torches are sealed it would take several rounds of hard work to be able to remove the rocks or boards enough to enter.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 28, 2003)

*Reinert*

"OK.  As soon as we have Cid on board, let's sneak up and attack.  Good luck, Gentlemen."


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 11, 2003)

Cid clammers up, slowed by his heavy equipment. He takes in the assessment of the ghouls, "Your going to attach those? Well... I mean, I'd like to destroy them... and I might be able to call directly for my god's help for these circumstances. I'm not very sneak though. I've gotta be within about 20 yards of the ghouls in order to call upon Ra-Pelor's true power.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 11, 2003)

"Ah, Cid, I can effectively apply Pelor-Ra's grace at over 100 feet,"  says Reinert, lovingly caressing his powerful composite bow.  

"Why don't you go ahead & 'sleep' the orcs, Helfy, and then the rest of us will attack.  The ghouls should be our first target, I would think, since they're probably more dangerous."


----------



## Emerald (Dec 19, 2003)

Initiative:

Cattivo
Jarrad 
Reinert  
Ghouls
Orcs
Cid  

Surprise Round:

Cattivo:  You cast sleep on the orcs.  Two fall asleep and three remain awake. 

Jarrad:  You shoot an arrow at a ghoul.  You hit doing 1 pt. of damage.  

Reinert:  You shoot an arrow at a ghoul.  You miss. 

Cid:   You hold action to turn undead if they get within 20 feet.


----------



## Krug (Dec 19, 2003)

Jarrad fires another arrow at the ghouls. "Damn it.. I should just chop them in pieces with my sword!" He tries to stay close to the rest of his companions.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 19, 2003)

Cattivo looks sour ... ok, sourer than usual ... at the relative lack of effect of his spell.

"Thick-skulled, dirt-for-brains _beasts_." he mutters.

Then he casts _sleep_ again.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 19, 2003)

*Reinert*

"How can I miss those ugly things?"  Reinert flexes his muscles and draws back his bow again, using rapid shot to shoot twice.  "Come on Helfy - drop those orcs!"


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 21, 2003)

Cid is holding his Greater Turning (Sun) domain ability until the ghouls get within 20 yards (60 feet).


----------



## Krug (Dec 21, 2003)

Jarrad looks at Cid curiously. "Ye need to go to the bushes laddie?"


----------



## Emerald (Dec 23, 2003)

Round One:

Cattivo:  You cast sleep again.  Two of the awake Orcs fall asleep.  There is one Orc still awake.  

Jarrad:  You fire an arrow at one of the Ghouls, you hit him for 8 pts of damage. 

Reinert:   You fire two arrows at the Ghouls Jarrad just hit, you hit with one arrow for 5 pts of damage killing him.

Ghouls:   The remaining ghouls meander out of the clearing, away from the party. 

Orcs:  He wakes up one of the sleeping orcs.  There are now 3 sleeping orcs and 2 awake orcs.  

Cid:You hold your greater Turning, but the ghouls are shuffling away from the battle already.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 23, 2003)

*Rienert*

"Good job getting rid of those Ghouls, Cid, you didn't even have do anything."

With that, Reinert aims his bow at the awake orcs, shooting at them due to his racial attack bonus:  two shots at +3(1d8)+2


----------



## Krug (Dec 24, 2003)

Jarrad draws his sword and charges into battle. "Now Jarrad does what Jarrad does best... CHOP ORC!!" He will attack one of the awakened orcs.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 24, 2003)

Cattivo pulls out his crossbow, intending to load it.  When Jarrad charges in, he rolls his eyes, muttering "why couldn't it be the dwarf?" and casts _Daze_ on one of the orcs, instead.

OOC: move action to draw weapon, standard action to cast


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 24, 2003)

If Jarad's charge interferes with Reinert's line of sight, he'll shoot at the ghouls instead.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 26, 2003)

"You are obviously all unaware of the great power which Ra-Pelor has given me against our enemies. We must hunt them down!"

Cid runs after the Ghouls...


----------



## Emerald (Jan 9, 2004)

Round Two:

Cattivo:  You pull out your crossbow and cast Daze on one of the awake orcs, nothing appears to happen. 

Jarrad:  You charge the awake orc, killing him.  

Reinert: You fire two arrows at the other awake orc, killing him.  

Ghouls: The ghouls continue to wander around aimlessly.

Orcs: The three sleeping Orcs sleep.  

Cid:  You run after the Ghouls.  They continue to ignore you and wander around outside the clearing.  (Unsure what you do now that you have caught up)


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 10, 2004)

*Reinert*

"OK, let's go.  Whereever Kaltide is, he may need our help."  Reinert runs as fast as his stubby legs can carry him to the sleeping orc.  "Sleep tight, uglies" he mutters as he slits their throats.  That done, he'll approach the open door and listen and look.  (there's only one open door, right?)


----------



## Krug (Jan 10, 2004)

Jarrad shouts for Cid to return. He looks uncomfortable with what Reinert is doing but keeps quiet.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 10, 2004)

Cattivo nods his approval of Reinert's action, then sighs as he glances at the dark opening,

"I suppose we're going to have to go in." he grumbles, "At least it's indoors."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 15, 2004)

Cid, still wearing his heavy and very slowing armor, follows after the things shouting his heart out, hoping that the rest of his friends follow suit...

Once he has all of them in range, he will call upon his greater turning ability, in hopes that luck favors him and this weapon can weaken or destroy the victims of their affliction.


----------



## Emerald (Jan 19, 2004)

There is only one door.  You look and listen at the door.

You see a set of shallow stars that descend or about 20 feet to a corridor below.  You do not hear anything. 

Cid:  You determine from watching the Ghouls that there is something odd about them.  They are ignoring you completely.  You get the feeling that unless you actually attack with a weapon them they will not attack you.  You have not seen or heard of ghouls acting this way.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 19, 2004)

Cid looks around and says, "Illussions?"

He then looks and listens as best he can to the sounds of the ghouls. If they emit no sound, then he will walk towards one (10 ft. away), and gently toss a rock at it's foot to see if the ghouls are at least aware of his presence...


----------



## Capellan (Jan 19, 2004)

Cattivo rolls his eyes.

"Can we leave, before the idiot in the armour gets us all paralysed and eaten?"

Deciding to get out of sight (and forgetting all about the possibility of traps), he scurries down the stairs,

"Hurry up, dwarf!"


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 19, 2004)

*Reinert*

"Ah, yes,"  Reinert says softly to Jarrad.  "Half-elves are my favorite method of trap detection."  Reinert then heads down after Cattivo.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 19, 2004)

OOC:

Cid: I should note that the party did successfully kill one of the ghouls with arrows.

And: Oh, yes, I'm still around. Emerald and I figured out a round-by-round description of what I'm doing inside the mound, so we'll see when you run into me again. I might not complete everything she and I went over, but I'll role-play it and you'll never know.


----------



## Krug (Jan 19, 2004)

Jarrad follows behind, eager to see what lies ahead.


----------



## Emerald (Jan 20, 2004)

Cid:  They are not illusions, they just seem to be ignoring you all.  If you stick around a while they will shuffle over and begin eating the dead orcs.  

Cattivo:  The walls are made of rough stone blocks tightlyfitted together.  Three alcoves line either side of the corridor. At the far end of the hall a filthy hide rug hanging from teh ceiling conceals the back wall.  Tracks can be clearly seen in the dust on the floor leading back and forth between the hide curtain and the top of the stairs.  Cracked and peeling paintings of a long forgotten hero line the inside of the first four alcoves.  Two rotting, wooden doors are set into the last two alcoves.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 20, 2004)

Cattivo skids to a halt as he remembers where he is.  Backing up the doorway through which he entered, he waits for the others to arrive.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 22, 2004)

OOC: I will be out of town for the next few days - gaming convention, interstate - so please autopilot Cattivo until 1-Feb.  Thanks.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 26, 2004)

"Erg... I will come back and smite ALL OF YOU... you hear me? SMITE YOU! And don't you DARE touch those orcs bodies, I'll smite you doubly for that!" Cid shakes his mace in the air before he runs after his friends at the entrance to the location... he then accosts his friends, "This is embarrassing, we need to do something about those dead too!"


----------



## Emerald (Jan 27, 2004)

You are all standing at the top of the stairs seeing the corridor I described above.  There are two doors and a hanging which rather obviously conseals a often used passage.    Which way are you guys headed?


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 28, 2004)

dupe


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 28, 2004)

"OK.  We need to keep moving, since Richard must know we're on his trail.  Jarrad, why don't you look behind the curtain."

Reinert this moves towards the first door, examines it briefly for traps, then tries to open it.  He  mutters as he works.  "They I'll smite your mother, and I"ll smite your great aunt Martha...."


----------



## Capellan (Jan 28, 2004)

Cattivo moves to a position where he can cover both the door Reinert is at and the well-used corridor, with his crossbow.

It's also a position a long way from any of the unexplored areas.


----------



## Krug (Jan 28, 2004)

Jarrad looks behind the curtain, aftet giving Reinert a hard stare.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 28, 2004)

Cid stands at the back of the group, a bit distraught... he ponders whether his sea-sickness was just being stuck at sea so long... or if it's more related to dealing with the people he always happens to be with...

Cid pushes those thoughts back, then quietly instructs, "We should probably do something... that's what I say? Anyone have any dice?"


----------



## Emerald (Jan 30, 2004)

Reinert: You hear nothing and the door is unlocked.  You open it and look inside:

The air is thick and stale. Cobwebs dominate every corner of the room, but the doorway remains clear.  Man-sized footprints can also be easily seen in the dust on the floor.  Discolored spots on the floor reveal where chests or barrels once stood.  A stone sarcophagus lies on a raised dias in the center of the room.  The lid shows signs of being recently moved and lies cracked on the floor.  A bas-relief of rather plain looking woman in an unfamilaiar style of dress is depicted on its warn surface. There are no sign of valuables in the chamber. 

Jarred:  You peak cautiously behind the curtain:

Pushing aside the filth-encrusted hide, you see a large, irregularly-shaped room.  Two corridors lead off from this room to the west and the east.  Both are large enough for a man to travel through with ease.  Gliding around the room you see three twisted parodies of the human form, standing 6-feet tall.  Steel pins and rods stretch the flesh of these creatures in horrific mockeries of thier original apperance.  Stiches crisscross their bodies making them look like living jigsaw puzzles.  Gore smeared surgical tools extemd from the sumps of their orms like slender fingers.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 30, 2004)

*Reinert*

"Hey - I think someone went this way very recently!  Let's go this way!"


----------



## Capellan (Jan 30, 2004)

Cattivo peers into 'Reinert's Room'.

"It looks like someone _left_ here recently." he corrects, pointing at the places where barrels and boxes used to stand. "Unless Jarrad's seen something hideously dangerous, we should go his way ... it's seen the most use."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 31, 2004)

Cid grunts a bit as he says, "So which way do you want to go? I was about to flip a coin, but if you think you know better than fate..."


----------



## Krug (Jan 31, 2004)

"Hideous is the right word," says Jarrad. "For want of a better one." He steps into the room and examines the bodies, poking at one of them with his sword.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 5, 2004)

Emerald said:
			
		

> Gliding around the room you see three twisted parodies of the human form, standing 6-feet tall.



Look, I know I'm not there, but you did notice that these things were freakin' _*gliding around*_, not just lying there on the floor, right?

(So how long 'till I get back, Emerald? You can put the answer in 



Spoiler



tags if you want)


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 5, 2004)

(I didn't read emerald's post to the other players till now... I KNEW we shoulda went after the ghouls first )


----------



## Krug (Feb 5, 2004)

We'll kill 'em either way.


----------



## Emerald (Feb 11, 2004)

I assume from the last post that it is time for initiative:

Initiative:

Jarrad 
Cattivo 
Reinert 
Creatures
Cid 

Surprise Round:

Jarrad walks into the room and attacks (pokes one of the creatures with his sword)

Jarrad:  You swing your longsword at one and miss.

The three creatures all look at you menacingly and a constant gibbering caterwaul begins to come from their twisted mouths.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 11, 2004)

Cid yells and screams like a sissy until after the creatures actions, delaying to go at the top of the next round (since it's the same as me going last now, only I get to know who needs me to do what).


----------



## Capellan (Feb 11, 2004)

"What a damn fool thing to do!" Cattivo mutters, with a dark glower at the fighter.  Then he sighs and tries shooting one of the ceatures, ready to bolt up the stairs if the need arises.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 11, 2004)

*Rienert*

My understanding is that Jarrad is basically standing in the doorway.  Reinert is currently armed with sword and sheild.  He'll return to check out the commotion, attacking if feasible.  "Hey - cut the chatter.  We're supposed to be finding Dick and Kaltide, not to fight these creeps.  Can't you get rid of them, Cid?  They seem like something up your alley."


----------



## Emerald (Feb 17, 2004)

Okay, I am a bit confused, lets back up and try again. 

Jarrad:  There are two big creepy looking monsters behind the curtain.

Reinert:  The room you checked out is empty and a dead end.  

Cattivo and Cid: You are standing in the hallway. 

Kaltide:  You are slinking around invisable somewhere...

Let's take it from here folks!


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 17, 2004)

*Reinert*

"OK. nothing this way."  says Reinert

OOC:  I think you need to tell us what you see there, Jarrad.


----------



## Krug (Feb 17, 2004)

Jarrad draws his sword. 
"What foul creatures are those behind the curtain?"


----------



## Capellan (Feb 17, 2004)

Cattivo peers around the fighter's shoulder to take a look at the creatures.  Seeing them, he takes several hurried steps backwards: "Whatever they are, they look pretty dangerous."


OOC: does he know what they are from Bardic Knowledge?


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 19, 2004)

"Waaahahaahahahaaaaaaaaaha!"

Cid continues to make a jackass of himself while trying to see over the rest of the group's shoulders. "I'll smite 'em, I'll smash 'em all damnit! Wait, whered my holy symbol go! Damn armor is cramping me up!"


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 19, 2004)

OOC:  I'd hate to see this game die.  Let's see if we can get it rolling.  OK.  Reinert opened one door & didn't see anything alive.  Jarrad opened another & saw what seems like some kind of undead.  Now we're moving into attack, or at least advance into the room, everyone but Cattivo...Can we skip to where we all enter the room & see what Jarrad has seen?


----------



## Capellan (Mar 19, 2004)

OOC: what he said


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 20, 2004)

Sorry, I did not post sooner, for some reason when I am pregnant I get very scatter brained (just ask merak).  Currently I am trying to remember where I put the module "for safe keeping".  I feel stupid about this sorry.  

I will post just as soon as I find it, or in a couple of days if I don't and have to wing it.  

Once, again sorry, we still have 3 more months to deal with my temporary insanity.

Emerald


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 21, 2004)

OOC:  I knew this was Merak's fault one way or another...


----------



## Emerald (Apr 2, 2004)

As you all push aside the filth-encrusted hide, you see a large, irregularly-shaped room. Two corridors lead off from this room to the west and the east. Both are large enough for a man to travel through with ease. Gliding around the room you see three twisted parodies of the human form, standing 6-feet tall. Steel pins and rods stretch the flesh of these creatures in horrific mockeries of thier original apperance. Stiches crisscross their bodies making them look like living jigsaw puzzles. Gore smeared surgical tools extemd from the stumps of their arms like slender fingers.  As soon as you enter, they begin moving towards you with a gibbering caterwaul coming from their twisted mouths.

Inititive:
Cattivo
Cid 
Creatures 
Reinert 
Jarrad 

Cattivo:   You have no idea what these things are.


----------



## Capellan (Apr 2, 2004)

"Eat the dwarf!  Eat the dwarf!"  Cattivo fires instinctively at the creatures as he scrambles back behind the rest of the group.

_Eat the dwarf!  Eat the dwarf!
A bard is not enough.
Eat the dwarf!  Eat the dwarf!
Fighters leave you stuffed.

Eat the dwarf!  Eat the dwarf!
Clerics don't taste good.
Eat the dwarf!  Eat the dwarf!
You know you really should.
_

OOC: shoot and reload, while staying behind the others.  As soon as possible, begin inspiring courage.  Or at the very least, irritation


----------



## Krug (Apr 3, 2004)

"They can be cut!" shouts Jarrad, as he slices into them with his sword.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 3, 2004)

Cid hefts up his mace, hopefully acting before the creatures, and charges up to them screaming some sort of battle cry. He swings his mace across the first attack made against him.

(Move action towards creatures, then Full Defense for +4 AC)


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 3, 2004)

*Psych*

OOC:  I'm so glad we're moving again.  

"Hey Helfy, don't be shy.  I think they just want to play doctor with you."

Reinert, rather addled by their unnatural foes and the dwarf eating ditty, is slow off his feet.  He grips his long sword and sheild nervously.

OOC:  If attacked, he will retaliate.  Otherwise, if any end up in charging range, he will attack them.  If not, he'll probably move up to defend Cid.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 3, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> If not, he'll probably move up to defend *his* Cid.



(Emphasis mine. Makes me think of a Cid as a heavily armored holy teddy bear .)


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 3, 2004)

OOC:  whoop, by the time I saw Creamsteak's post, I'd already caught that typo and edited it out.  That's one of the things I love about this thread.  How many DMs can boast having all their relevant players post w/in hours of them, even though the plot hasn't moved for months?  Emerald, do you know how lucky you are?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 3, 2004)

(Don't mind me. I figured out how to get a pop-up every time someone posts to a thread I'm subscribed to... so I'm just "there" in a poof. Speed, without having to waste times scanning the boards.)


----------



## Emerald (Apr 3, 2004)

Round One:

Cattivo: You shoot at one of the creatures hitting it for 3 pts.   You also begin inspiring courage.

Cid:   You heft up your mace and charge up to them swinging your mace across the first attack made against you.

Creatures: Cid stands before the three creatures ready to deflect their blows.  They come at Cid like one wave after the other.  Cid valiently protects himself for over half of the swings but unfortunately still drops half of his health at the claws of the foul beasts.  *The first creature swings at Cid with 2 claws and misses him. The second creature swings at Cid with 2 claws and hits with one for 3 pts.  The third swings at Cid with 2 claws and hits with one for 5 pts.*

Reinert: You charge forward toward one of the creatures attacking Cid (the same one Cattivo hit).  You hit for 6 pts.  It lurches under the blow but does not quite fall down.

Jarrad:   You attack one of the creatures (not the one the other two hit) hitting it for 9 pts, killing it.

OOC:  I feel so loved


----------



## Capellan (Apr 3, 2004)

Cattivo looks to see if he might be able to  somewhere so that he can get a clear shot at the creatures.  If he can, he does so.  If he can't, he draws his sword with a mingled look of fear and disgust, and moves in to help.

OOC: will try to flank with someone if possible, to give both of us bonuses to hit


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 3, 2004)

Feeling his nearly broken arm ready to give, Cid calls out, "Ah crap Jarrad, that churt. You guys always make this fighting stuff look fun!"

Cid smiles, "Yerchurt aren't you!" He swings his mace after the wounded monstrosity (+4 to hit, 1d8+1), then takes a 5-foot step to try and avoid at least one of the monsters attacks.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 3, 2004)

*Reinert*

Reinert swings again at his foe.  "Cid, can't you make these guys go away or whatever?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 3, 2004)

"What? No, not yet!"


----------



## Krug (Apr 3, 2004)

Jarrad will try to flank the creatures with anyone of his mates. "Fight together and this battle will be over swiftly!" he shouts, swinging his weapon again.


----------



## Emerald (Apr 3, 2004)

Round Two:

Cattivo: You shoot at the wounded creature and miss. Your inspiring courage is now in effect.

Cid: You swings your mace after the wounded monstrosity dealing 9 pts of damage and killing him.

Creatures: The remaining creature closes in on Cid but misses with both attacks. 

Reinert: You attack the remaining creature, hitting it for 8 pts of damage. 

Jarrad: You attack the remaining creature, almost missing, your are unsure why but some how Cattivo's bizzare diddy gives you an extra inch and you are able to hit him for 8 pts, killing him.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 3, 2004)

*Reinert*

"Yuck.  What is this place?" Reinert starts to search around.  He shouts "Kaltide!  Come on out!  Here fishy fishy fishy!"


----------



## Capellan (Apr 3, 2004)

"If he came this way, he's probably fish _paste_, by now." Cattivo indicates the three creatures.  "But maybe that spell of his protected him."

The bard begins to look around the room for treasure and exits, humming 'Eat the Dwarf' under his breath as he does so.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 3, 2004)

"Oh crap, Kaltide! Where'd he go!"

"Quickly, find him!"

Cid starts to look around the room, and failing to find Kaltide he goes back in the other direction towards the path less taken. "Kaltide! Kaltide! Where for art thou, Kaltide! Where for art thou! Turn thy undead, and refuse temptation! Where for art my Kaltide!"


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 4, 2004)

[makes a listen check]

_"Gee, I hope the others have enough sense not to barge into this place before I get back! No, no, what am I thinking? They're not THAT foolish. What a disagreeable place. Except the smell - kind of like my fishing boat on a hot summer day. Very agreeable, actually. I wonder what's down this hallway over here?"_


----------



## Emerald (Apr 4, 2004)

Here is a map of where you have already been...


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 4, 2004)

*Reinert*

OOC:  Does Reinert find anything in the irregularly shaped room or on the corpses?

"OK.  Let's see here," says Reinert as he searches the room, his greedy eyes on the lookout for gold or magic.  "This must be the ancient burial ground where these @ssholes have built their new temple.  Richard was heading here, and he's probably here right now, alerting Mordiggian and Abraxes about us.  We also have to assume that Kaltide is here somewhere, unless he just headed off for some fish & chips after turning invisible.  Hopefully we can find Kaltide soon, then we can reasses whether we really want to be here."

After briefly searching the room, Reinert will head back & briefly check the other two rooms they passed.


----------



## Emerald (Apr 4, 2004)

Sorry, no treasure to be found yet.  The room is empty except for the 3 dead creatures.  The other two rooms appear to have already been looted recently.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 4, 2004)

"Right! I'm with you ladd!"


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 4, 2004)

*Reinert*

"OK.  Well on we go."

OOC:  Is this place lighted in any way?  If not, Reinert will scout ahead using his darkvision.  If it is lighted, they may as well stay all together.

"Let's see, which way would a fisherwizard go, if there were two corridors, West or East?  I'll take West, I suppose unless someone has a better idea."


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 4, 2004)

Cid casts Light on his shield.


----------



## Krug (Apr 4, 2004)

"Go West it should be," says Jarrad, glad to have killed something.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 5, 2004)

Kaltide's voice comes out of midair, casually, "Actually, you're right. When I first came through here I went west, but the whole place kind of loops in a big circle, so I ended up back here. You very nearly missed me - I was about to go outside to find you and describe the layout. It looks very much like you've gotten impatient. Forgive me for being invisible, but it's pretty much the last spell I have, and I'm not about to turn it off. Still a few minutes left on it, I think."


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 5, 2004)

*Reinert*

"Hey - too many of those walking corpses to smell the fish. OK.  So which way should we go Kaltide.  Are there any doors on this circular corridor?  Any sign of Richard?  Should we continue on a bit, or just get out of here?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 18, 2004)

Cid starts sniffing the air... "Death... not good. If only I was within reach of the Inquisition, we could have this place thoroughly investigated..."

"Kaltide, do you think perhaps Richard knew of a secret door somewhere in here?"


----------



## Capellan (Apr 18, 2004)

Cattivo gives a gloomy glare at the empty space where Kaltide's voice originated.

"So did you find Richard?"


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 19, 2004)

(Sorry about that! Real life and all that nonsense)

You see a quick and crude map being sketched by an invisible finger in the dirt on the floor. Kaltide's voice narrates.

1:  This is where we are. You killed all three of those wierd undead-construct things. This is the only entrance and exit I've seen to this complex."

2: "At the end of that hall, maybe forty feet or so, is a chamber stuffed with 2 ghasts and 6 ghouls. When I saw them they were feeding on the body of a human."

3: "This side passage leads to a room filled with crates and barrels. There were 6 orcs there. I ran past them and they didn't seem to notice me."

4: "This room wasn't too interesting, except for a hide-covered passage to the southeast."

5: "The hide-covered passage opened onto a room filled with three chests, some barrels, and a bunch of glowing fungus."

6: "This nasty room was covered with blood and gore. There were three more of those things." Kaltide seems to be referring to the things you've just slain. "I had a choice here, so I went east. I don't know what is to the northwest. Probably Richard, since I didn't find him.

7: "This is a sort of side-chamber. There were four cages along the north wall, three of which held wreched-looking human prisoners. I poked my head though the hide-covering to the northeast..."

8: "...and saw some sort of strange table, upon which was a restrained man - perhaps from the one empty cage in the other room. There was a dark-robed cultist-looking man in the room, sitting at a desk reading a book. He had a nasty look about him."

9: "This place smelled of decay. Mushrooms everywhere. There were bones arranged in patterns. Again, I was thinking of Richard, and didn't spend time investigating."

10: "Four more cages here, with four more human prisoners. There were also three dark-robed, cultist-looking people guarding them. I slipped past."

11: "Some sort of barracks. Lots of beds and footlocker-chests. There was a pool or well in the center of the room with some pale fish swimming around. Nobody was there when I went through."

"So I left to the west, and here I am, and here you are. I really want to get Richard, and he must have gone to the northwest where I didn't explore. But I think there might be more important tasks to worry about, for instance, freeing those prisoners. I loathe to contemplate what those cultist-types are planning on doing to them."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 19, 2004)

"And I'd like to remind you again that I'm pretty much out of spells. If we continue from here, I'll be next to useless should fighting break... er... I mean... continue to break out."


----------



## Capellan (Apr 19, 2004)

"If we're going to persist with this foolishness, then let's go this way -" Cattivo points to the room Kaltide spoke of last, "It's empty, and from there we can go to the room with the four prisoners and guards.  Maybe we can take the guards by surprise, free the people there, and have them help us."

He indicates the mushroom-filled room,

"It also helps that it sounds like the next room on is also empty, which means we might be able to take these people without anyone hearing us.  Of course, by now Richard is probably alerting everyone, and we'll end up dying in this disgusting, dirty hole."


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 19, 2004)

*Reinert*

"I agree with Helfy.  I'm not inclined to hang around too long, but it seems we still retain a vestage of surprise, & we can't just leave those prisoners to their fate, which is probably to become those uglies we just slew.  Let's head south.  I'll go first, and try to get the jump on the three cultists guarding the prisoners.  You loud clanky guys follow, but not too close.  Just come running when you hear me shout."  Reinert sheaths his blade & readies his bow before heading south, as silently as possible.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 19, 2004)

(Checking my inventory: I used a detect magic on the invisible opponent in the clearing, but otherwise I'm still full on slots. Is that right? And I don't believe I've used any turning attempts, is that right? And I'm at 9 hit points.)

*Remaining Spells:* 0th -- Detect Magic, Guidance x2. 1st -- Comprehend Languages, Detect Evil, Detect Undead, Inflict Light Wounds. 2nd -- Enthrall, Heat Metal, Zone of Truth.

"If only I 'ad prepared my shielding spell, I could suffer your pains for you if you were hit. As I don't have that at my disposal, I'm not much more than a healer and a man with divine senses. I can offer you a little protection though..."

Cid pulls out his scrolls and sorts through to the one he scribed to shield others.

"This will last for 1 minute once cast. Tell me when to use it." Cid then pulls out two other scrolls. "Should you need a weapon enchanted, I'll keep these two on hand for just such a purpose."

Cid then casts cure light wounds (spontaneously, burning up Inflict Light Wounds, on himself). [dice] 1d8+3


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 19, 2004)

*Off-Topic:* Is Kaltides ability scores right, he appears to have a 21 PB instead of a 25.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 26, 2004)

OOC: darn it, no email updates, and look at all this activity. I'll go get Emerald... Oh, and it's entirely possible I screwed up on Kaltide's stats. Perhaps I'll add a point of Int...


"OK, I agree. Let's go east, to the bunkroom.


----------



## Emerald (Apr 26, 2004)

Okay, you all head south, Reinert in the lead with enough space that he can not hear the others clanking behind him.  

As you enter the room. you see seven beds standing along the walls of this irregularly shaped room.  At the foot of each bed is a small wooden chest.  There is a pool of water in the center of the room.  Several buckets and drinking cups lie scattered around the lip of the well.  Blind cave fish can be seen swimming contentedly in the cool water.  Soft moans and sobbing come form the corridor to the northwest.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 26, 2004)

*Reinert*

Reinert continues, as silently as possible towards the NW, keeping ahead of the others _(although, admittedly, while moving silently, his movement rate is a whopping 10'/round).

OOC PS  for God's sake, put another point to INT for Kaltide - we need all the help we can get in this group!_


----------



## Krug (Apr 26, 2004)

Jarrad inches behind Reinert. "What be that sobbing?" he whispers.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 26, 2004)

OT: You realize Kaltide, regardless of how much we pump his Int, still only has a Wis of 8...

"That's the people all caged up. They're understandably disapointed with the accomedations.

Oh my, those fish are practically blind... on my way back out, I'm catching me a couple of those. Should be as easy as spearin' fish in a well..."


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 26, 2004)

Cid follows around, clamping about in his ever-heavier seeming armor. He's probably muttering some curse quietly about spending so much money only to go tramping around in the woods and unable to keep up with the others.

(OT: My thoughts on the matter would be to go with either int +1 dex +1 or int +1, cha +1. If your daring, dex +2 str +2.)


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 26, 2004)

"Hey, I just realized I have a few scrolls too. I'm not as completely out of the picture as I thought. Got some cantrips, too."


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 26, 2004)

*Reinert*

"Will you guys shut up!"  Reinert hisses.  "Who cares about the moaning or the fish.  I'm sneaking up on these guys."

Reinert's plan is to pop a couple arrows into the first cultist he sees.  If there are others, hopefully they'll chase him back to where the others can bash them.


----------



## Capellan (Apr 27, 2004)

Cattivo loads his crossbow as quietly as he can, and waits for Reinert to make his move.


----------



## Emerald (Apr 30, 2004)

Along the western wall of this square room are four sturdy wooden cages. Each cage contains a single human prisoner. All the prisoners are dressed in soiled rags and show signs of sever malnurishment. Lash marks crisscorss their bodies and they moan or weep in obvious dispair. Standing gaurd over these prisoners are three human cultists. 



-Unless someone wants to do something else, I will begin combat tomorrow-


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 30, 2004)

*Reinert*

Reinert will try to get a sneak attack off, firing two arrows at the nearest cultist (hopefully w/in 30 feet so he can use his sneak attack & PBS feat.)  He'll then turn tail & run.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 11, 2004)

(Can I get a knowledge "Religion" result for the cultists and things I've seen so-far?)

Cid stands in the back, heavy armor slowing his movements, waiting for the word to go ahead.


----------

